# August 2016 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in August.

Good luck

Sharry xx


----------



## gabby0981 (May 4, 2015)

hello,

I don't post often. Just been through my first IUI and am due to test on the 2nd! How to you guys cope with the waiting? I feel like it hasn't worked this time for me - not signs or symptoms what's so ever. Still taking the cyclogest (which is a joy). Everything crossed!!

Gabby x


----------



## Albator (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi, I'm due to have a FET on Thursday and will be in desperate need of company during the 2WW. This will be my third transfer. First 2 were fresh, one ended in MMC at 9 weeks and the second was BFN. I'm praying this was will stick! Gabby, I know, the 2WW is literally the worst part of the whole process. Wishing you all the best for test day! X


----------



## Louielly (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm having EC tomorrow and all going well will be transferring some embies on either Thursdsy or Saturday! Looking forward to some TWW buddies x


----------



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all 

Gabby - I test on the 2nd too after transfer of 2 embryos! It's our last of 3 cycles so it's all or nothing! Eeek! Starting to feel fidgety, I have no idea how I am going to get through another 8 days after today!!! I don't feel anything either except the cyclogest side effects but it's unlikely to have symptoms yet as its soo early. 

Good luck all! X


----------



## jopot (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi ladies

I had FET on 21st so I'm now 3dp5dt I had 2 blasts put back one was a day 5 and one a day 6  .Anyway I'm going crazy trying to second guess every twing or symptom and always comparing to my last positive cycle which to be honest I don't remember that much about. My OTD is 3rd August I'm unlikely to last that long !!  

Looking forward to sharing this long crazy 2 weeks with you all 

Jody xx


----------



## gabby0981 (May 4, 2015)

Lucy - that's the worst bit -  don't know what's real and what's a side effect from the cyclogest. Feeling very up and down with my moods. My DP is taking the brunt of it!!


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi ladies good luck to u all I hope this month brings us all some luck I had my 5th go at iui yesterday and my test day is 7th I only have 1 more go left and then it's the end of the road for us wish us luck! Xx


----------



## shanklygates77 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello, 
Could I please join.  I am due to test on the 2nd and have been keeping an eye on the July board but they are all further along than me.  
I may be naughty and test early.  They have been doing it loads on the July board and I didn't realise you could get a positive so early.  I am on a frozen cycle too so no HCG loaded trigger shot to worry about.  I am now 7dp3dt with 2 on board.  

I haven't noticed masses of symptoms.  Felt a bit sicky this morning (could have been husbands driving) and boobs are a little tender but again I think I am over concentrating on every single twinge.  We are al different too so not letting myself get concerned because I haven't had the cramping that others have had.  I am massively bloated and feel very dumpy and conscious of my tummy - think that's the gels though (which I am starting to hate with a passion).  

I think I will probably test on Wednesday or Thursday morning.  I like the idea of preparing myself (and husband) for the worst as soon as possible.  
Emma
xx
PS Last time I started bleeding at 10dp2dt so looks like they didn't implant.  The transfer was so different this time and so much smoother that I am feeling positive.


----------



## gabby0981 (May 4, 2015)

Another day down - we are getting there slowly but surely. Feeling a lot less of a moody cow today. I feel like I want to eat constantly though!! Half way there!


----------



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all 

Emma - keeping it all crossed for you! So hard to know what is what with the symptoms hey. 

Gabby - slowly but surely counting the days down! I'm finding it really tough, one minute I convince myself it's worked and the next it hasn't, also starting to read into every twinge and symptom, I know it's silly and could be anything - the crinone, the heat etc!! Sends you loopy this waiting malarkey lol! 

Hello to everyone else. Have a good day X


----------



## jopot (Jan 24, 2013)

I've ordered a batch of the Internet cheapies which are due to arrive today I'm just hoping I can stop myself from testing so early . Last time I got a positive on a first response at 6dp5dt but I'm only 5dp5dt today and they didn't go back until late afternoon either so I know I'd be foolish ........ But I am tempted lol

I'm saving my expensive tests for OTD

Xx


----------



## Teen79 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello ladies. I had my transfer yesterday and in the 2WW. woohoo! got to go in for bloods tomorrow, and nervous about taking public transport so will need to cab it into london to get my progesterone checked. Am super sleepy today as they did intrallipids straight after the transfer and i have a headache. Hope you're all having a good day and good luck! xx


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello ladies, 

I have litterally locked my box with my tests away with the help of a cable tie.  I have promised that I won't succumb to early testing through fear of  .  I've read so much about symptoms I think I'm feel everything...I have reasoned that I'm not even past the first week of the 2ww so I know it's just an over active mind.  This is a real strange waiting period isn't it? Because you have to act pregnant by eating sensibly for 2 but we still have the anxiety of the test at the end.. 

At least I'm not the only one.. I wish you all   xxx


----------



## jopot (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck Teen79 and Single1 I like your strength in not testing early I doubt I'll have the same will power !!


----------



## SryGrl (May 22, 2016)

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join?

I am in Cyprus and will have a FET tomorrow afternoon, returning to England on Sunday.

Lots of baby dust to all!  

X


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

All the very best for your treatment tomorrow SryGrl. Lots of   thoughts going to you.  Xx


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi Girls can I join?

I had a 48 hour embie transferred on 18th July and am going absolutely crazy  

Srygirl - I had FET abroad too, are you on your own out there? Good luck for today  

Can anyone help me work out a reasonable OTD please? I had donor FET so there's no trigger shot in my system. My clinic (abroad) said to test in 2 or 3 weeks and not to use urine tests but to get a blood test done somewhere (god knows where?, can't pick one of them up in tesco). That seems far too long to me but when I was reading back through my ivf diaries yesterday comparing symptoms (how sad am I?) my last tx had an otd of 18dp2dt! I've been testing since 2dp2dt for some ridiculous reason but think I need to stop early testing as it's driving me mad but I don't know when to actually test. Aaargh!!!!

Sending everyone lots of sticky vibes     and babydust  

Amy xx


----------



## shanklygates77 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Amy,
What was your transfer date?  I would say two weeks should be fine.  
might be able to pick up some HCG from around 8-10dp2dt but as you said you will drive yourself crazy doing it from 2days.

Good luck. 
xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi ladies,  may I join you!

I had a day 5 AA hatching blastocyst transfered yesterday. OTD is 5th August and the clinic want me to get bloods done. Has anyone found their GP refuse to do it? I'm in Spain until Thursday so will ring them Friday to ask but I can foresee them being grumpy monkeys. They did administer the depot shot for free though so maybe I'm being unfair? 

Anyway, 1dp5dt and PMA is here in spades! This is the one. 

May the odds be ever in your favour! 
Xxx


----------



## asiula420 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello Future mamas 
I'm new to this whole site. Decided to register as my 2ww started on Monday, and I'm already losing my mind. 
I had my first IUI this Monday on 15cd. Took Clomid 3-7. Went to acupuncture after IUI. My journey with infertility goes nearly 4yrs. I'm 33 and hubby 35. We had slight male factor issue, but all came back to normal (previously low morphology). We had 9mil and 70% motility for IUI. I already ovulated on left side and had one small and another good size follicle on right that was going to be released. 
Going next Monday and Thursday for progesterone check. My test day Aug. 9th.  I have no symptoms other than 1dpIUI bloated and gassy that could be after IUI. Is it no sign good sign? 
Good luck to all of you 

~asiula420


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey all.  I thought I'd be chilled out but this is painful. My bloating and wind have subsided so with  no symptoms I'm getting down   and negative (pun intended)  I've been a nightmare to be around as I have little to know patience. I think the hardest part is when I'm home with a bladder full.


----------



## SryGrl (May 22, 2016)

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry for lack of personals this time. 

I just had my FET and am lying in bed after the transfer,  getting an intralipid drip. I was originally planning to put in one, but the quality of that embryo was so-so, therefore we thawed another (top grade) and put her in as well. Thus, I am officially PUPO!  OTD is Monday, August 8th, but I will likely POAS late next week.

X


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Think I will join you all. Transferred 2 3day embryos two days ago. Started to feel exactly the same way I always do after ovulation, bloated, crampy and boobs starting to get sore. So either we are implanting at this stage or we are heading towards a period. Who knows!


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi SryGrl and Gemini. So pleased we are a,l on the 2WW. 

I have to tell you girls about this as telling anyone else would get me locked up! Weirdest thing happened. I'm 1dp5dt and we are in Spain so went to the beach for dinner. Sat in the outdoor restaurant I said to hubby that I wish I could feel him. I have a vague sense that "Bubble" as we've named him, is still there, alive and doing his thing but I wish I could actually feel him. At that exact moment, I kid you not, a bubble floated past and landed on my husband's shoulder, then as I was telling him "oh my god I can't believe it there's a bubble on your shoulder" a second one floated right into me and I caught it. 
Ok, I'm not religious, not really into spiritual stuff, just put things down to science and logic and coincidence, but the timing was just immaculate. We saw one more bubble float by and that was it. No idea where they came from. 
So just at the exact moment I am saying I have a sense that our embie aka Bubble, is there, we each get a bubble float towards us! 
Someone tell me reading into things is normal? Lol 😂😂😂


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Pink, it is normal! You are willing your embryo to stay with you. I am doing the opposite and presuming it hasn't worked. I actually shopped on the sales yesterday and bough a dress that will never fit me if this does work!


----------



## Albator (Mar 29, 2016)

That's a lovely story pinkpeacock! I would totally believe it was a sign and being positive is actually key. Hope for the best lovely and I am willing your little bubble to stick around for the next 9 months! 
I am scheduled to have by FET today. they will thaw 3 (3day embryos) and see how they develop over next few hours. I will transfer whatever looks good. This is my third cycle so hoping this is the one. Going for accupunture now and then a session after. I will then be counting the dreading 2WW hours! Worst bit. keep sane ladies. Xx


----------



## SryGrl (May 22, 2016)

Good morning Ladies, 

Gemini and Pink - Great to see fellow DE cyclers here - hopefully we will be joined by a few others from the thread in the next few days as several are transferring around this time, and we will all have BFP's to celebrate! Pink - Whether it was a happy coincidence or something more, it was a special moment for you to cherish. Keep up the PMA!    Gemini -  particularly as you had a three day transfer, implantation may take several more days. You shouldn't get a period as long as you are taking progesterone,  but you may still have cramps either from the impact of the transfer procedure or the meds. Try to focus on the positive! Fx you will get your BFP!

Single1 - It takes awhile for the implantation process, which must be completed before HCG is released. HCG is what causes much of the classic pregnancy symptoms. Other symptoms at this point would relate more to the meds. Try to be patient (easier said than done!)  

Amy - The normal expected period date for a natural conception is 14 days post ovulation  (14dpo). Most clinic will set an OTD that is after this date. Most home pregnancy tests will detect a pregnacy by then, but there are some exceptions (such as late implantation or poor metabolism of HCG in urine), so it's best to get a blood test after 14dpo.I had 5 day blasts put in, my clinic is having me test on 17dpo  (12dp5dt). If you had a 2 day transfer, 14dpo would equate to 12dp2dt). 

Abatar and Louielly, good luck on your transfers!

AFM - I am in Cyprus on my own this time. My partner joined me for the fresh cycle last month, and we did quite a bit of traveling around. This time, I am staying at a resort by the sea, and am planning to remain on the  resort grounds and rest for the next few days. 

Sorry if I missed anyone - lots of baby dust to all!


----------



## gabby0981 (May 4, 2015)

Will I know if it has worked? Will I sense that I'm pregnant? Never been in this situation before, I'm not sure what I'm looking for? My period is due on Sunday and my OTD is the 2nd. I don't really feel that ins having any "symptoms" - I get a bit crampy in the evening but I think that's probably to do with the cyclogest right?

Arrgghhhgghh - can't take the waiting!


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Albator - hope ET goes well today  

Pink - I would totally read a lot into the bubbles too. Maybe someone was trying to reassure you or show you they are thinking of you?

Srygrl - congrats on being pupo! Hope you have a relaxing few days in Cyprus. I went to the Czech republic alone for my FET but did a 36 hour round trip! Not very relaxing!

gabby - I had the same symptoms with my bfn as with my bfp, for me it's the progesterone.

Afm - I tested again today I can't help it. 10dp2dt bfn. Surely I'd see a positive result by now? Starting to think it hasn't worked   otoh I'm wondering if the cheap tests I got off ebay might be wrong. They do look a bit fuzzy. Then I think maybe FET implants a bit slower? Oh I don't know, feeling tormented by it all. The progesterone is giving me pg symptoms in spades which doesn't help.


----------



## shanklygates77 (Jul 6, 2015)

gabby - I have heard loads of people with BFPs saying they felt nothing so try not to worry. I think the gels etc have an effect anyway so its hard to tell what could be pregnancy, drugs or AF coming! A definite one for making you go crazy!

I am the 2nd also. As this is a FET and I have been cycling for what feels like forever I have lost all track of when my period should actually be due at all.

HopefulAmy - I have purchased a first response as seems to have good reviews and is able to early test. The July group seems to have lots of early testers who swear by them and say that the cheap ones are more unreliable. 
Don't know if this is helpful but this is something I found on another board which helps you to know when HCG could be due - just modify the days as you are a 2dt.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

From this it could be that you won't get a positive until 12dp2dt so don't panic. xxx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Shankly I have added the link that shows you the same info for varies different transfer days 

Sharry xx


----------



## MissR (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi All

I am new to this forum Would love some support during the 2WW. I have just done a FET on the 23rd after one failed IVF.
Very nervous as I have just had some spotting this morning,  is this normal? Did not experience this during the first ivf cycle. Thanks


----------



## Albator (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey girls, lots happening on this thread and amazing to see so many DE ladies.byou are an amazing bunch. 

I had my FET this morning. Pleased to say it was uneventful lol. Out of the 3 frozen (x2 8 cell and 1 6 cell) all grades 3/4 so v good. All survived and I later found out they did assisted hatching on them. They didn't ask me if that was ok (plus the added cost) but TBH I would have said yes if it increased the odds of success. Had accupunture before and after the transfer and been munching on pineapple and Brazil nuts. As you can see I will quite literally follow any recommendation of it gives an added chance.   Going to cook dinner and just chill now and whilst I feel totes zen, I know the 2WW madness will hit shortly. got the weekend now as I'm in Dubai so a good amount of time to chill before work on Sunday. 

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## MrsE1982 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Ladies

Been trying to stay away but have cracked and started googling today. I had a top quality 'lovely' blastocyst put back in on Saturday 23rd and OTD is Thursday 4th August. So less than a week to go for me know. We have got 3 frosties - so pressure is off a little bit (logically speaking!) 

I've been positive so far, but today the doubt is creeping in!! I am convinced I have cramps and boob ache...but that may well be the progesterone. It sounds odd but I've been struggling to think why it wouldn't work over the past few days and now I am struggling to think why it has every chance of working....argh!!!! 

I am sending myself mad. Any PMA you can send through would be very well received right now! I am pretty sure I wont test early as I don't want a divorce (he would kill me!) and given we have had to use his brother as a donor I want DH to be as involved as possible. But exactly how I am going to get through the next week is beyond me right now!


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Albatler - just a quirky as about to board a plane! Stick to canned pineapple or pineapple juice. Fresh pineapple has enzymes that cause uterine contractions - hence its use to stimulate labour. You don't want to do anything to increase uterine contractions at this stage!


----------



## Albator (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks PinkP! I will take head and avoid the fresh pineapple. Safe flight darling and all the best. Xx


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Pink, Albator. It's funny you mentioned pineapple because I just bought my second  fresh one today. I was told to cut the core of the pineapple, that's the hard sticky part, into five parts and eat one for the five days that follow transfer because it contains bromelain which supports implantation. 

I have also nibbled away at the fresh pineapple around the core as I hadn't realised it can be counter productive yikes! Kicking myself


----------



## Albator (Mar 29, 2016)

girls, I notice that a few of you had FET and blood work after. My clinic are a little odd (or negligent) in that they don't recommend any blood work post transfer or even during the 2ww. Is that normal. At myast clinic they tested estrogen and progesterone on day of ET. Let me know your experiences Pse. Xx


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi ladies

Had two ok embies put back today. This is our second FET and if this doesn't work we are onto a third fresh cycle. Good god the credit card has taken a huge bashing, but hopefully worth it soon.

Is anyone else on steroids? Im taking prednisone (sp?) 25g per day and I swear it's giving me insomnia.

Gemini40 I'm also eating a piece of pineapple core each day. Started 4 days before et! 

Good luck everyone testing soon xxx


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Claire, that advise re the pineapple core came from a consultant as well as not wearing deodorant or make-up. To be honest I have put on a bit of rollon and makeup when I go out but using less than normal. 

I also had two OK three day embies transferred so I need a bit of luck on my side. PS the advise was to stop taking the pineapple core after day five post transfer


----------



## Albator (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Gemini, I'm on the immune protocol so taking predispose 20mg a day. I also take baby aspirin and clexane. I also had an Intralipid drip a few days before transfer. I also can't sleep! but I will try anything that may improve chances of this working. Too much time, energy and money not to. My OTD is 7 August which seems b early considering I only had transfer yesterday. The I if only recommend bloods so maybe they are trying to avoid the stress of HPTs. 
The pineapple debate is an interesting one! I read a lot about it and there does appear to be mixed write ups about whether it's beneficial because of the bromelin or a hindrance before it induces contractions. It's seems the consensus it that its fine as long as it's only eaten up to 5 days after transfer and that you don't neglect having a healthy balanced diet in between. Seems sensible. 
Better try and sleep belfry DH wakes up and has a moan about me on the Internet..again. Drives him mad, but I don't expect him to understand how the hormones and the waiting drive us mad! Sleep tight girls xxx


----------



## Albator (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry it was actually ClaireMarie that is on Predisolone! Way too late to being trying to concentrate. Xx


----------



## Teen79 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Albator. I had to have bloods two days after transfer as my progesterone levels have been fluctuating so they have me on the awful gestone injections plus cyclogest twice a day. They wanted to make sure the Meds were correct. I'm on a cocktail of drugs as have immune issues too - thyroxine, progynova, prednisolone, gestone, aspirin and cyclogest. Have had to make a timetable to ensure I don't miss my Meds! 

5 days into the 2ww. Am trying to stay positive but have had a few moments of "what if it doesnt work". I will wait for bloods rather than test early. Have been resting so far but think I'll hit the shops tomorrow. Staying indoors is driving me crazy. No symptoms so far but the humidity, cocktail of drugs and waiting period is driving me crazy! Think I'll bake a cake today. Cake makes everything better lol! Good luck ladies lots of baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## jopot (Jan 24, 2013)

Good morNing everyone 

My AF is due tomorrow and I'm 8dp5dt so did a HPT this morning after my night shift. It was a bfn stark white not a glimmer of a line. I don't hold much hope of it changing before my OTD on the 3rd as I've no symptoms at all. 

Hope everyone is doing ok and looking forward to the weekend xxx


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Jopot, Im sorry to hear that although I'm still keeping everything crossed for that HCG level to rise for you.  After a natural iui I fear the same tbh but am hoping and wishing for us all xxx


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

shankly - thanks for the info. I've emailed my clinic this morning to ask about testing as the consultant told me to get a blood test "2 or 3 weeks after transfer" then again a week later if negative. Not so easy to arrange when you live in a village where the dr refuses any blood tests saying to just wait and I'll either get a period or a baby!! So I'm stuck with hpt, have asked them for an official OTD for urine testing. The consultant was one of those eccentric professor types so I'm hoping I might get more sense out of the nurse.

albator - I've had no blood tests either. 

jopot - we are in exactly the same boat!! my AF is also due tomorrow and am 11dp2dt so the same number of dpo as you. I also tested early today and got a bfn   wish I hadn't tested but just can't help myself. No symptoms doesn't necessarily mean you're not pregnant, some ladies don't have any symptoms all the way through. Are you going to wait until OTD now or test again in between?

afm - I've been feeling really sick the last couple of days and I feel pregnant but tested bfn at 13dpo today. DH is being utterly useless and cold about it all. I think he's just protecting himself but when I told him how rubbish and low I feel today he ignored me and just carried on driving. When we got home I explained that I just wanted some sympathetic words but he said he didn't know what to say and maybe I should just stop taking the drugs if they are making me feel bad, then he just walked away. Not even a hug. Nothing. No-one knows we are having tx so I have literally no support   As we had double donor FET my clinic gave me a really high chance - their overall success rate for DDFET is 68% and they said I had even better chance than that as I have no uterine issues or any previous mcgs and they said my lining was perfect. I was so hopeful and now I'm just sitting crying    Sorry to bring the thread down, I've got no-one else to talk to


----------



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind if I join you on here.

Oh HopefulAmy sending you lots of hugs   .  My DH can be rubbish at the emotional support side - I think it is a protection thing but it doesn't help when all you need is a cuddle and someone telling you it will be okay in the end.... When is your OTD?  Could it be a late implanter?

Jopot hoping that it was just a bit early and that your hcg will show on the next one?  Which brand hpt did you use?

Sorry for not more personals but struggling to read back on phone....

Just a little intro for me I have had IVFs and FETs in the past but this time was doing a mock clomid cycle to see how I responded... well after 1st scan my clinic (which is abroad) said I could convert to full clomid banking cycle 'as the signs were excellent' for a good cycle but unfortunately I couldn't get flights or time off at such short notice.  Therefore we just did a 'natural' clomid cycle 'dtd'   at the right time etc as they said it couldn't hurt!

I am now sending myself a bit loopy as to whether it might have worked or not...   

I didn't know whether to join this thread or post on my clinic thread as I know the odds are stacked against us but I just can't put away that tiny bit of hope!  
I have some First Response HPTs and thinking of using one tomorrow even though I will only be 12po at that point...

xxxx


----------



## shanklygates77 (Jul 6, 2015)

HelpfulAmy - sorry you are not getting the support you need at home.  I put a timings list on the board yesterday and essentially 12dp3dt is when it says you might be able to pick up HCG so you are not there yet and you are on a 2dt.  It's not over yet.  
When is OTD?

Podgeley - The first response one is the only one I think I would try with.  It's a case of not being disappointed if it comes up with nothing as it is still early.

xxx


----------



## Albator (Mar 29, 2016)

HopefulAmy: keep strong Hun and I'm sure your hubby just doesn't know how to deal with it and men internalise so don't upset yourself and just keep strong. I do hope things turnaround for you and that you get the positive you deserve! 
Teen79: thanks for confirming. In my last 3 cycles I've had issue with progesterone and I usual have to supplement the crinone/cyclogest. It's difficult to get gestone in Dubai but I have some left over from an old cycle so thinking of just using them. I will call clinic tomorrow and see if there's any harm. 
jopot: all the best darling, I do hope it changes for you! 
Nothing to report from my end. Just taking t easy and will go for a long walk later to get blood flowing a bit. I'd be happy to just lay on the sofa all day but I doubt that's healthy lol 
Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

HopefulAmy and Jopot, hopefully you have just tested bit early. They do say to give it the full two weeks before testing. But in the cumulated total of 9 previous Fertility cycles I have never managed to wait. I always test about 10 days into it and it is soul destroying. Having had so many negatives I can't even let myself think that this one will be different.

Albator, just finished my last square of pineapple core today which is day 5 for me.


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Aww, girls. I feel your pain  it's so hard when our loved ones don't respond in the way we need them to. When I lost it a bit with my hubby he told me I should write him a script so he knows what I want him to say 😤 They need to try harder! I know men often deal with things different,y, but it's so hard when you just need a hug. Hope you're hubby is ok and you get some cuddles and are able to support each other. In the last six months I've said things like "when X happens, my feelings are y" which seems to work better as its a factual statement rather than an attack. I really struggle with hormonal mood swings, but have tried to say "I'm feeling really insecure and need your love" rather than needling and pushing him which is what I've always done. Do you think taking that tactic with your oh would help? I sometimes think we don't help ourselves because we expect our partners to be mind readers. 

In the last hour or so my boobs have gone from a bit tender to "holy mother of god my boobs hurt". I know it could be the progesterone and meriestra, but for them to suddenly go painful like that is a bit freaky. Am I going mad?


----------



## Teen79 (Nov 23, 2011)

Lots and hugs your way Hopeful Amy. Sorry your husband is not being supportive. Unfortunately men are just not wired in the same way as us, and they don't always know what support to give and the right things to say. My DH is the same, and sometimes makes insensitive comments and snaps, which winds me up and so far i have managed to stay calm but today i had to snap back. It is an emotional journey for you and your DH and the waiting game, and not knowing is very hard. I hope you get your positive outcome xxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Clearly 2ww madness has hit...its just occurred to me I'll be 12 weeks pregnant when our lodger goes to Rio to take part in the Paralympics. Obviously the zika virus is dangerous for pregnant women and unborn babies. Does anyone know if there will be any risk to me or the baby when she comes back? She's there for several weeks so potentially plenty of time to be exposed to it. I'm massively excited for her and support her all the way, but I'm not exposing Bubble to anything that can be avoided. 
Xxx


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

pink - you should be fine. the mosquito carrying the disease has to bite you I think, so unless your lodger brings beasties home with her it should be ok

podgeley - hi, welcome to the madness!

thanks for all your support girls, DH is usually lovely but the whole treatment thing is really getting to him and he's just shutting off.

afm - the clinic finally got back to me with an official OTD of Wed 3rd August. So I'll be 16dp2dt on OTD. Seems ages away, it's been nearly 2 weeks already. Am looking after my friend's baby grandson tomorrow (the baby's mum is sadly not allowed to look after him unsupervised so granny has custody of him...) he is so cute I could eat him up and I've looked after him quite a few times but it feels harder in the 2ww, especially as it will set my DS off again into asking when he's going to get a baby to live with us. 

Hope everyone has something lined up for distraction this weekend? Love and babydust to all  

Amy xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Morning ladies, 

How's everyone feeling? I am so happy it's the weekend. Felt really odd being away from DH yesterday. 

Amy - that sounds like a massively long 2ww. Do you think you'll test early or wait till OTD? Looking after your lil friend sounds like a massive challenge during the 2ww. It's hard enough being around little ones as it is but during the 2ww must be torture. You're a strong lady! Hope your have a lovely time. 

Teen - how are you doing today?

Gemini - I know what you mean about the negative tests. I've seen so many negatives I can't imagine one actually turning into a BFP. The closest we got was my chemical but it was so faint we knew something was up. I hat the pee sticks so much that I just don't want to do it. I've booked a blood test at the doctors on Friday, 5th August, but they said they won't get the results until the next Tuesday ""at the earliest". No way can I cope waiting that long so pee sticks it is! Hope you're managing to put off testing. 

Albator - (autocorrect keeps changing you into an albatross, so apologies if any slip through!) hope you enjoyed your walk. Think that your theory about Getty blood flowing is a good one. We are going to take the dogs out for a walk in a bit. Shame the weather isn't a little more summery! 

Shank legates- how are you feeling? Hope you're having a good weekend. 

Posgeley - did you test? Would be so exciting if you get a BFP after dtd like that. Everything crossed for you. 

Jopot - how are you feeling? Have you retested? I really hope the pee sticks change colour for you. It could still be a bit early. But I understand why you're feeling it hasn't worked. 

Hello to anyone else too. 

AFM - I'm 4dp5dt and have woken up with a sore throat and swollen glands. I know this could be an I,mine flair and my body attacking the embryo. I have high NK cells in my blood but uterine NK cells were normal so I'm on Steroids. I'm not sure whether to take an extra 5mg of Prednisolone  (I'm on 20mg a day) or is it too late now anyway and my body has destroyed the embryo? If felt so positive yesterday 😢


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi ☺

Can I join in please?
We had a FET of 2 hatching blastocysts yesterday. 
My officially OTD is the 10th of August but I'll test end of next week already, I'm too curious and scared and want to be prepared.

Nice to see SryGrl and Jopot here!

Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi can I join the mad 2ww.

Had 2x 2day transfers today so my otd is 13 August !! 

Good luck to you allx


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey girls 

Hoping to join the madness!!! I'm 4dp3dt of 2 8cell embies! 
It's been a fairly long road - technically this is cycle 4 although because I'm terrible at doing as told (awfully poor responder with such low AMH) I had 2 of the previous cycles fall at EC stage! 

Feeling fairly positive (well as positive as I can without setting myself up!) this time round! 

My test date is Friday 5th Aug - ahhhh! My clinic test really early which is nice as I can never hold off - it will only be 11 days past transfer but they say is enough for bloods

Has anyone tried anything weird and wonderful this time? I've taken the week off work - first day back since Monday is tomorrow but not even a full day - kept my feet warm - eating loads of protein and Chinese 'warming foods' had all the usual vitamins etc - tried the Bromelain from pineapple but only for 2 days as heard it can create cramping?!?!?

Feel like I'm going a bit loopy with it all - I mean normal pregnancies occur with people sky diving and drinking to oblivion but then I spose I'm not normal so is it best to embrace the weirdness? 

How is everyone doing with the anxiety of it all? 

Anyone having symptoms??


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Ali - hi and nice to meet you! Wow, that is early. I'm testing on the same day as you and am currently 4dp5dt. So I'm two days ahead of you but testing on the same day. I'm getting Beta done at the GP but as they've said they won't tell us the result the same day we will POAS too. 

As for weird and wonderful I'm taking Zeta West vitamins, going for short walks but otherwise no lifting, no holding the dogs on the lead (three unruly cocker spaniels who don't walk to heel), no excessive bending or stretching. I'm self employed so have been able to be off work fairly easily. I've been trying to not vegetate on the sofa but it's hard as don't want to overdo things either. My Accupuncturist told me to keep my feet warm too! 

Torrid - congratulations on being PUPO! Best of luck!

Mountain - congratulations! What day do you intend to test on? Have you had a trigger shot? Got everything crossed for you. 

AFM - as well as sore throat, I've just gone to the loo and had a very small amount of brown blood stained mucus. Very small amount, only when I wiped. Also been going from hot flashes, to cold and shivery, a bit cramps (but hey, I'm an an Endo girl so I cramp all the time), a bit bloated (I also have colitis so bloated all the time) and my boobs are massive and hurt like hell but aren't veiny yet. So are these good signs? I'm going nuts!


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi 

I'll start testing next Thursday 4th of August. I know it's early but i didn't take any HCG injections as we did a FET this time.

Pinkpeacook- a friend of mine had the same brown spotting and it turned out that she's pregnant 😊

Hope you are all having a good weekend.
Fingers crossed for a lot of BFP this month xxx


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey girls! 

Yep I've heard good things about the spotting! 

My clinic are really hot on testing - they just said if u r u will know by day 12 from transfer on bloods so I'm going with that as means don't have to wait as long 

I totally get the sweats it's horrid! It's waking me up at night being so so so hot! And just tried to have a nap as barely sleeping at night - got about 25 mins and woken up with a right mood on! My poor hubs is really getting it this afternoon but I'm in such a mood I actually don't care - it's quite cruel really 😂😂

What does PUPO mean?


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Pupo is pregnant until proved otherwise ... I think ?

With you pink peacock on the unruly dogs got a cocker and springer spaniel who hate the lead ....but I was told 30 minute walk is good for blood flow etc but no strenuous exercise, I also am eating Brazil nuts and pineapple for the first few days but apart from that I am just relaxing, back to work Monday but not booking in too many clients...and try to distract myself from not testing early


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Haha I like that PUPO!

I only have 2 cats so no lead problems for me although one is way too fat to lift and that has its own problems!

Is it ur first go's or u been here before?


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh sorry just read the blurb bits we all put down

So we all been on this road before and defo deserve a bit of good luck? 🍀🍀


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi pink peacock, I think the brown spots are good sign. As for the way you feel it can be due to just returning from travel and climate change. 

AFM I am feeling tired but otherwise fine and keeping busy


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

I love the PUPO phrase, except for my husband who is still essentially a child and lovingly pronounces it as "poo-poo". 😂😂😂😂 

Ali - are you having to stay away from cat litter boxes? I made hubby do all the poo bags today, and even got worried about toxoplasmosis or whatever it's called from the mud. I came home and washed my hands straight away. If I get a BFP I'll be totally neurotic I fear! After 12 years I feel I deserve to be as paranoid as I like though!


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ah I'm quite lucky my 2 fur babies go outside - occasionally something spooks them like fireworks or summin and one of them will grace me with their party package somewhere but from now on I'll get hubs to clear that up but it's literally once or twice a year! 

U defo get to be as neurotic as u want!!! 🍀🍀


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi girls, I am 6 days post 3 day transfer and pimples are coming out. Anyone else skin breaking out?

I have also noticed a lot of hair shedding starting the meds


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey Gemini - mine massively broke out 1/2 days after ET but has no calmed down a bit - think that was first response and hit from the progesterone from me and obvs me going overboard with the spot cream since haha! I'm only 5dp3dt though - do u have 1 or more embies in?

Anyone else had any spotting or weird coloured cm? Sorry if tmi but last night and then this morning I had peachy browny pink CM doesn't sound like normal spotting other people have so called my clinic (they said had to for all sorts of things) and they want me in tomorrow to check on progesterone levels?!?


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Ali, I had 2 six cell 3 day transfer, it was all I had so both were used. What stage were yours at?

I think the discharge is common so try not to worry. My breasts have started getting sore today but that always happens the week before my period so I don't associate it with success! The only time I was pregnant I didn't have sore breasts to begin with do it's hard not to read into things


----------



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi ladies

Ali - I have had a couple of odd colour CM in the last week or so, don't worry but prob a good idea get checked x

Gemini - I am massively spotty which is really not normal for me.  I had a few when I started on clomid and now I have lots unfortunately! Hormones have a lot to answer for! ;-)

Pink - I love 'PUPO' too, always makes me smile.  I totally get the paranoid thing too!

Hello Torie and everyone else, struggling to go back on phone!

AFM got a +ve on hpt yesterday morning - cannot believe it!

I am only 12dpo so waaay too early too get excited!
Emailed Clinic they recommended I had a hcg beta blood test done and it was only 29.7 yesterday afternoon so they said to do hcg boosters last night, Mon and Weds night (luckily I had some that I didn't use from my FET bfn in May). I have more hcg beta bloods booked for Monday and Wednesday early morning to see if rises so I am well and truly on the crazy train now!

Clinic did say that although it is not as high as they like, my hcg shows I am def pregnant particularly as yesterday I was only equivalent to 8dpt5pt so not to worry too much.  Like that is even possible at this stage!    

Having been googling hcg levels like a mad woman but (understandably) can’t find any for this early – I feel so silly perhaps I should have waited until about Thursday when AF due but I am going away for a couple of days on Wednesday and knew I wouldn't be able to get any bloods done! Doh!

Hope everyone else is okay!
Podge
xx


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey girls 

Well I had 2 8 cell embies transferred - is my best response and result in all 4 cycles - every time I just get a little bit further so hopefully this time is good result! 

Today I've been a little dizzy - the spots still not too bad not as bad as 3/4 days ago! I'm off to bed a bit early to relax haha! 

Amazing news on ur result!


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi everyone  

I had a FET with 2 blastocysts on Friday. My OTD is 9th of August . Today is 2dp5dt and I keep trying to find any symptoms , but I think it is too early. I had few twinges in my ovary today. Anyone experienced that ? 

Wishing everyone lots of luck


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey Lolisita we are practically at the same point I'm 5dp3dt and u 3dp5dt! I get to bloods with my clinic on Friday 5th tho! Don't think I could hold out till 9th! 

I've been having twinges on and off today but not sure whether is wind as had a lot of wind - I'm such a catch haha!!


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey Ali2527   Yay almost at the same point! Oh blood test is so much more accurate than test. My clinic don't do it, but I think I will be testing earlier maybe on Friday too  
Are you taking progesterone? I am on Utrogestan and get quite windy cos of that


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah I'm on Lubion injections in the morning and cyclogest pessaries in the evening - as I type I'm banging away my hubs is such a lucky man being stuck next to me at the mo! 

I did have some spotting yesterday - well not spotting I don't think more a teeny ickle blood in CM - so tmi - so my clinic want me on cyclogest in the morning as well! I take so many injections at the mo I feel like a pin cushion! I also take Clexane in the evenings and steroids as well! I've got immunology probs so have loads cracking on 😂😂

Do u just POAS on test day then?


----------



## HollyMM (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi everyone, can I join you in your wait here. Keep telling myself I'm not going to think about it but it's hard not to have it as the first thought of every day. 

My OTD is 6th Aug but..........we are delaying testing, as we have a houseful of visitors then and I just think we want to deal with it the 2 of us. We got 1 follicle, 1 embie that actually fertilised but hoped for more obviously as they were going to implant 2 due to my age and wanted to freeze if poss before I hit the big 4-0!

PinkPeacock - hope the spaniels are being good. I have 2 unruly labs who have taken to bouncing as near as they can near my stomach!! Have they been different with you during this? Through stimming, mine wanted to constantly lick my hands and feet........figured I was injecting wrong and it was leaking out of me!!!

Best wishes everyone xx


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Tested this morning, two days before OTD but I'm 14dp2dt so really I'd expect to get a result, and it was a BFN   Will test again on OTD but not expecting good news. Gutted. Was donor embryo as well so we'd been given really good odds (about 70%). Might arrange a blood test for Friday (18dp2dt by then) to confirm before I stop the meds and buy wine.
Hope the clinic will let me cycle again straight away, that will be our last go and if that doesn't work we're throwing in the towel.

Good luck and babydust to all


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey girls 

Amy don't give up hope but sorry to hear it wasn't good news this morning - would've been a nice start to the week! 
Holly - I totally know what u mean is so hard not to think about it a lot - I've had this week off as well to avoid stress and sooo bored it so hard not to google till ur eyes go blurry! 

I'm off the clinic in a min - they wanna test my progesterone because of some spotting not sure if I should ask them to add the test to that now as well - I mean I'm prob well I will test early so why not have the super sensitive bloods one done but just don't really wanna sound neurotic enough to ask haha!


----------



## Vickicuk84 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi ladies, hope you are all keeping the faith during this difficult wait! Amy - sorry to hear of your BFN - hopefully if you wait until OTD you'll get a different result  

I am currently 7dp5dt of one hatching 5-day blast. OTD is this Friday, but we will probably delay until Saturday morning so that I don't have to face coming to work if it's bad news....keep thinking I can feel some symptoms on and off, but know it could just be the meds. I have got pregnant on both my previous cycles (sadly ending in 2 mc's  ) so even if I am fortunate to get another BFP, a whole range of emotions is going to take over.

Good luck to you all x


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Doing my post suppository repose so thought I will try to catch up with everyone. How's everyone doing? I'm off to the cinema with my mum today to see BFG. Bonus of being self employed is this time I've been able to take time off. I am trying not to stagnate at home so doing little trips each day. 

Ali - good luck with your progesterone test. Are you 6dp3dt now? That's still fairly early but it's possible a blood test would detect it. Fingers crossed for you. I'm sure they hear far more neurotic things than someone asking to have a blood test. 👍 Your ickle bleed sounds very similar to mine (brown stained mucus, literally just one stringy bit of stained CM) and people have been reassuring me that it sounds like an implantation bleed so whilst I can't say that to myself and am freaking out I can reason that yours is an implantation bleed. So long as it is tiny then it isn't bad bleeding. 😄

Amy - hunni I'm so sorry. Whilst it's before you test I agree that you'd think POAS would give you a result at 14dp2dt. However, if they said to wait another two days to test, it must be because they think that's the day you'll get a positive.  Keep taking the meds and have some hope it might change. I know what you mean about the odds being so good that you kind of just expect it to work. We've also been told over 70%, so I think if it doesn't work it'll be a bigger blow. Sending you loads of love. Look after yourself today. 

Holly - wow, you're strong holding off testing. I've refused to have anyone come over this weekend let alone have a houseful on OTD! Hope you have a good time. Totally understand not wanting to test with people there. As for not thinking about it, I find it impossible. I ask myself what on earth I think about when not doing IVF as there is literally nothing in my head apart from IVF. Not sure whether the dogs are being different with me. I did wonder if they might but haven't really seen any differences. Cute your labs were licking your feet and hands. I guess the hormones must be excreted through sweat and your hands and feet will do that nicely. 

Lolisita - the embryo takes around 7-12 days to implant so I think you may be a bit early for symptom spotting. Not that that's ever stopped me from trying. Ovary pain could be a response to the embryo implanting, or it could be a response to the hormones. There's just no way to tell. Wish symptoms were this like your arm falls off. They'd be no mistaking that. 😂

Podgely - congratulations! Whilst I understand your hesitation, that is so exciting you got a BFP! When are you having the next HCG blood test? Hope those levels are double nicely! How long did it take you to get the result? I'm having a beta on Friday at the GP and they said it'll be TUESDAY before we get the result! I thought they'd get it to you the same day. 😏

Gemini - how are you doing? So hard not to read to things. I've had one day when my breasts were tender to the extent I was happy to chop them off, but they're now just mildly tender. I'm telling myself if it was the progesterone they'd just get more and more tender but perhaps they got tender initially because there was a change in hormones, and now it's settling a bit because my body is getting used to the hormones from teh baby? Argh! Why is this so complicated? When are you testing? 

AFM - going slowly crazy. Felt really down about the whole thing yesterday but but more positive last night. Could see some veins on my boobs last night that I'm sure weren't so prominent before. 😂 Really trying to stay positive and enjoy being PUPO. It's as close to being actually pregnant as I've ever got so I do try not to wish it away. If I get a BFn, being PUPO is far preferable to knowing it's gone and it's all over, so I really am trying to enjoy it. 

Love to everyone. 
Xxx


----------



## shanklygates77 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hope you are all well. 

HopefulAMY - Sorry it was a BFN.  It's not over until it's over though.  Keep at the meds.  I have everything crossed for you.

I am OTD tomorrow but I tested on Thursday night because I was too impatient.  I also had a really good feeling as the ET went so well and was different to the last unsuccessful cycle. 
I used a first response as was only 9dp3dt and it was a faint positive.  Was so excited and shocked.  Have tested since and the line is thankfully getting darker.  It is now almost as dark as the control line.  

Looking forward to getting the beta blood test done in the clinic tomorrow to make sure its good enough numbers for a viable pregnancy.  Really really hoping nothing goes wrong.  My husband and I are delighted but both terrified to get our hopes up.  

Pinkpeacock - our clinic do the bloods in the morning and call you the same day.  It shouldn't take that long.  That's an agonising wait.  

Good luck to everyone else with an OTD on the 2nd.  
xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Shankleygates - congratulations! That's brilliant news, and if it's getting darker that's even better! Way to go! 

Girls, I've just had to hot foot it to the bathroom as have had very sudden diarrhoea 😱 Been feeling under the weather the last two days with sore throat and swollen glands, and now this. Will it effect our chances? Just worried I've picked some bug up or something.


----------



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

HopefulAmy so sorry to hear your news but like the others said try to keep going until OTD.

Congratulations Shankly that is fab news!  Good luck with your Betas tomorrow!  

Thanks Ali and PinkPeacock - Crikey that is such a long wait.  I am having mine done privately in London so means heading off on 5.30am train to get up and back in time for work but no where near me does them!  
Had bloods taken again this morning at 7 and made to to work with a minute to spare!  They said they only take a few hours but still nothing on the email (which I keep refreshing like a mad woman!)  
Going to give them till lunch then chase I think.... really praying the number goes up 'within parameters' that my clinic likes    

Podge
xx


----------



## Teen79 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello All. Hope you all had a lovely weekend and staying positive. I am having a wobble at the mo, no symptoms so far, so now panicking that it hasn't worked. I refuse to test though as if it is negative it  will only make me give up. The next four days until OTD will be tough. Have gone back to work today to keep sane.


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey Teen79

I too test on Friday and am sure this hasn't worked.  No symptoms at all.  I've already planned a spa day for the weekend, this always helps me to refocus in a chilled out environment.  Being PUPO has helped me eat well and I haven't touched a drop of alcohol in months. However I know I'm gonna have the mother of hangovers if I  don't get a . Not long now positive wishes to all xx


----------



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi just a quick update from me, got blood results back my hcg is now 69.4 up from 29.7 so has doubled (there was 41 hours between the tests) but some of that will be the hcg shot just don't know how much, waiting to hear back from clinic to see what they think!?

My progesterone has gone down though so am feeling worried about that now as well!  

Please, please be sticky!


----------



## Vickicuk84 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi Tee - keep positive and strong - I know it's hard (a I'm struggling to do so myself), but there is nothing that we can all do (apart from being healthy as you are being) now but hope and pray. No symptoms, especially this early on means nothing. I got to 13 weeks with my first pregnancy and had nothing in the way of symptoms. So please don't be disheartened yet.

Single - the spa day sounds like a good plan, whatever your result on Friday - you will certainly deserve it!

It's mine and DH's anniversary on Wednesday, and then my bday in a couple of weeks which he wants to make plans for, but I really can't concentrate on celebrating anything until we have these results on Friday (postponing until Saturday)...I feel bad being a downer on him, but he totally understands after the year we've had,  bless him.

Podgeley - good news at the increase in beta - I hope you hear back from the clinic soon and that the news is happy


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks so much vickicuk84. I hope you have a smooth run till Saturday xx


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey girls! 

Pogeley - that sounds good that they went up! Positive thoughts!!! Sticky thoughts!!!

Shanetgates amazing news! Fabulous times! 

I had my progesterone bloods this morning but totally chickened out of asking for HcG bloods! I need to be more of a grown up but am only 6dp3dt so thought prob too early?!? Basically I didn't want them thinking I'm a nutter who can't wait till Friday but I am a nutter who can't wait till Friday haha! I know i will prob POAS tomorrow at least but hey ho I'm weak! Haha!


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Ali, I am now 7 dp3dt and have been testing  for the last two days, all negative including todays. I hope it is still a bit early to detect


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

I did my first test today! Ah!! I think I'm seeing things that aren't there I swear there is the faintest line there 
I don't wanna get any hopes up its been 4 years and 4 IVF cycles - but I think I can see one!!


----------



## nitchel86 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi ladies,

I had my first round of unmedicated IUI on Saturday. My OTD is the 14th. Hopefully I'll make it to then before temptation gets the better of me or AF arrives. I'm not the most patient person at the best of times so fingers crossed.

Good luck to you all x


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Ali - omg! That's amazing! Your embi must be a really early implanter to get a BFP! Congratulations. Will you test every day now? 


Nitchel - congrats on being PUPO! 14th August must feel ages away. I guess because you're going from ovulation rather than EC you have to wait the full 14 days. Agonising. Stay strong! 

Gemini - you're still early hunni so don't give up. The early detection tests only claim to recognise 65% of early pregnancies, so whilst it's disappointingly and I totally understand why you feel pants, it really isn't over for you. Will you test tomorrow?

Single - how's it going? Hope you're doing ok? Spa day and wine seems like an ace bfn plan. I hope you do need it, but if so, I'll be joining you. Wine makes me happy. 🍷

Vicki - congrats on your anniversary. I know what you mean about not wanting to organise celebrations. My oh has booked us to go to Harry Potter studios for our anniversary, and part of me can't imagine doing it if we get a BFn. But life will go on and we will need nice things to look forward to. Hope you're coping ok and this is the one for you. 

Podgeley - that's fabulous news about the HCG doubling! Congrats! I think it's fairly common to have lower progesterone levels at first and they can give you suppositories or injections to raise it. Keep the faith!

Teen - I hope you've had a good day at work. I'm with you on not wanting to test. I don't want this to be over as, as difficult as the TWW is, it's better than a bfn. I I have seen so many people saying they've had no symptoms and then got a BFP. Hope you're one of them. 

AFM - feeling a bit rubbish as fibromyalgia is kicking my butt. Very tired and sore achey muscles. Worried that the diahorrea is a bad sign. Anyone have any ideas? Overall I still feel positive. Other than the sore throat, fibro, swollen glands and diahorrea, there's not been any bad signs like bleeding. With my 3rd and 4th go I just felt totally empty and 'knew' it hadn't worked but with my 2nd, I had this amazing conviction that it had worked. It turned out to be a chemical but I 'knew' I was pregnant, and I kept waiting for the same feeling in rounds 3  & 4 but didn't get it. I have this time and it's very powerful. Could it be meaningful? I'm scared for this to be over and want to put off testing in a lot of ways, but do feel that there is something happening.


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey pink peacock! I totally understand u - I feel very different this time much more positive - I think the clinic helped with that - 3rd attempt was a good quality egg but they were very reserved with me this time 2 8 cell good qualities and they were more chatty more positive and I think that's lifted me??!! 

I still feel like I'm seeing something that's not there! I feel awful as well as hubs is out with friends tonight (I've been so evil and moody all weekend and enjoying it oops!) I have him the night away from me and don't know how or if I should tell him I've tested! He will be mr pessimistic and I'm not sure I'm ready for him to be realistic and patient 😂😂 I'm sure I can see a line I'm not going insane I know it's really faint I'm just scared it's an evaporation line or something - ahhhhh the trials and stresses of IVF - or the stresses of an impatient patient who won't wait for her bloods haha! 

Ps I had a friend did IVF or I think ICSI and she had diarrhoea for the whole 2ww and her gorgeous bubs turned 1 in May! Hope that reassures u!


----------



## Susu100 (Apr 5, 2016)

This is it for me, as I'm 43 and only free to IVF in the holidays as I'm a teacher. I'm feeling bit sad even though I don't know the out come. I had two good eggs put back in. Anyone else going bonkers with the wait?


----------



## LittleLots (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello everyone,  I have just joined you as I am successfully driving myself mental in 2ww! I had FET last Friday, up until then I was able to pretend life was normal but now I'm worrying over every twitch and twinge. Blood test is the 8th and I will not be testing before that.


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi lady's I'm 8diui today don't feel any different just trying to keep busy easier said than done lol, really hoping this is our time don't think I can take much more, hope your all keeping well and not going too crazy sorry for lack of personals can't go back properly on my phone! My test day is Sunday but I think I'm going to test Saturday so I can drown my sorrows if it's a BFN.
Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm joining you all as I had a 3 day transfer yesterday. Had two embryos put back although one of them was only 5 cell. Was such a relief as only two fertilised and I was scared we would have nothing to transfer.
Last time I got a bfp from a 5 day transfer which sadly ended in a mmc. It's going to be an anxious 2ww!


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, I am 8 days p3dt and have been testing daily, no second line and feel in my heart that even a faint one would show at this point. I feel so devastated, how do you pick yourself back up again when all your savings and hope are gone. To put yourself through so much and get no where. It was also a de cycle so is it just not meant to be? Sorry for doom and gloom


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Please don't lose hope yet petal. My clinic don't allow their patients to test before ten days post a five day transfer so it really is still early to be testing now. Try not to test anymore if you can and go with the OTD given to you by your clinic. I know it's a hellish wait in limbo land but testing frequently will only stress you out more. Keeping everything crossed you get that BFP on the day.

X


----------



## Hopeandpositivity74 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi hun it's too early!!! I tested early and whilst I got my positive 6dp5dt with hindsight I would never have done it to be honest, try to hold on a little longer xxxx


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Gemini, 

As the others have said it is too early to test, so make sure you do one on your OTD and not give up beforehand.

Not to be doom and gloom back to you, but in order to answer your question, if the worse does happen, how do you pick yourself up? Well, I don't know to be honest, you just kind of do. I got a BFN just over a week ago from DE and I've felt devastated this time.  I think with DE you just believe it's going to work and well, in my case it didn't. I've had ok days and sad days since, convincing myself it'snever going to work, but having to muster up the strength to believe and give it another go.  I think you just have to cry if you want to and feel sad, to then get your head in a better place to try again (if that's an option). 

Now that's not to say it won't work in your case, as, and for fear of repeating, it's too early to know.  Keep with it hun, the chemicals won't show yet in your blood and just because they do for others, doesn't mean it does for everyone. 

Good luck hun, I truly hope it's a positive outcome for you xxx


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Gemini, I have to echo what others have said, it's too early to say you're out so please don't give up yet. 

When I had 3dts, I found this timeline (posted elsewhere here on FF) to be helpful:

Average 3-day embryo transfer timeline (emphasis mine)
One - The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Two - The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
Three - The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Four - The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Five - The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Six - Implantation continues
Seven - Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Eight - Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Nine - Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Ten - Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
*Eleven* - Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

So you can see 8dp3dt is generally too early, and if you've got a late implanter even 11dpt could be too early to get anything measurable. Try not to compare yourself to ladies that have had 5dt. Your little embies needed a few extra days to grow to blasts and hatch before they could start to implant.

Since this is so stressful for you, I'd recommend staying away from hpts until your OTD. When is that, by the way? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi June, thanks. I think you were on the same de cycle as me. It's funny because when I started this, I was sure it was my last try as I am now 40. But today I have no doubt, although it will take me about 18 months to save, I will do it again and here 42 won't be that old now a days to have a baby. I will test again on test due date just in case but I know if I go again I will definitely go abroad. The UK clinic I used in this cycle, I only had two embryos so I was at a disadvantage to begin with. 

Thanks Maybaybaby, the test date the hospital give is Monday coming but that is just to rule out any really late implanters I think. It is hard not to compare yourself to others because you think if they can detect it then why can't I. I will keep taking meds and finish the cycle, just in case I am one of those later types.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi can I join please,

I had a 3BB blast put back today from a FET cycle, 

Hoping for lots of crazy lady behaviour followed by BFPs this August xxx


----------



## Southwest (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi,

This our 8th transfer and I have had two previous mmc's. Sunday I tested early (6dp5dt) and got a very strong positive. Same again this morning. This evening I have cramps and am starting to bleed, just like af. We had two blasts transferred last Monday in Spain. I really don't know what to do, im scared I'm miscarrying again.  Should I have more progesterone?

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, have you contacted your clinic? Do they have an emergency line? I would definitely ask whether you should take more progesterone. As scary as I imagine it is right now, it doesn't necessarily mean it's all over. Sending you lots of luck and positive thoughts xxxxxxx


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

My clinic told me that if I had a bleed to up the oestrogen and ring them. Hang in there!


----------



## Southwest (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi,

We had two blasts transferred last Monday and 6dp5dt I had a positive hpt. Again at 7dp5dt but last night I had bad cramping for about an hour and started bleeding, passed a couple of very small clots and the cramping stopped. I decided to take just one 200mg progesterone pessary before I went to bed and this morning there no blood overnight and only a drop or two when I went to the toilet. I have a blood test tomorrow and have carried on with my meds. I'm not sure what to do. I don't think the EPU will see me as I'm only 4 weeks today. 

Has anyone had this and gone on to have their baby? I was thinking that maybe they both implanted and I lost one. Unlikely I know :-(

Thanks for reading xx
Ps I posted this last night but the post seems to have vanished.


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Morning southwest,

Sorry you have had some cramping and bleeding. I would just call your fertility clinic for advice as you should still be under their care until you have had your early scan at around 7 weeks, generally at that point if all fine then you are referred over to NHS & then if you bleed at that point you would contact EPU.

I hope everything works out ok for you, I know it's hard but call & get the advice. It's good you are booked for bloods tomorrow. 

Take care xx


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

OTD today and another bfn. Tbh I accepted it a few days ago. Just want confirmation now so I can stop the meds, buy wine, then go again for our last shot. 
Good luck to you all. 
Over and out girls.


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh hopeful Amy I'm so sorry! I totally understand the buy wine I'm feeling so down about it all I think I want wine now too and my test day is Friday! Obvs I tested myself at 6dp3dt I had a faint but obvs positive then 7dp3dt very very faint squint at it positive then this morning nothing! Oh the rollercoaster 

Sending hugs - feel better!!!


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Amy, big hugs to you.

Hi Fran, I had a 5dt yesterday too, my Otd is 15th. Can't help with the progesterone query. Mine are obviously pessaries, you really wouldn't want to swallow them they are huge and waxy!


----------



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

Sorry to see your news Amy.    Take care of yourself.
xxx


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that  Amy, don't know what to say....
It's so unfair, I know this feeling too good 😢
Take care of yourself and big hug xx


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Amy - sorry to hear your news  

Is anyone on here experiencing very vivid dreams since transfer?


----------



## Teen79 (Nov 23, 2011)

Very sorry for your news Amy. Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Teen79 (Nov 23, 2011)

@Torrie0814 i had a bizarre and somewhat frightening dream a couple of days after transfer but nothing since. Until yesterday, I had no symptoms and now so close to OTD and I am experiencing stomach cramps and sore legs (similar to when I get my period :-( ) Doing my best to stay positive. I am on so many meds it could be anything really. 

Hope the rest of you are keeping busy and positive over the 2WW. The hardest challenge for me is drinking lots of milk (I hate the stuff, makes me gag if I have it on its own, so having huge bowls of porridge with honey and cheese, but my stomach now looks humungous from the bloating!) and I really want a cup of coffee or even a tea.


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all, 
Can I join? I had a 6 cell 2dt today and feeling very negative as only one fertilised out of 10 eggs (we have severe male factor) and it should only be 4 cells but dividing too quick which according to the embryologist is not a great sign. Anyone ever heard of any success with similar?

Hope you are all surviving the 2ww so far.

X x x


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi ladies

Feeling a bit down, just started spotting pink blood tonight, I am 6dp5dt. My OTD isn't until Tuesday but I am not positive at all. This is the fourth round (2 ICSI 2 FET) and I bled at 6dp5dt for two of the others too. No idea what's going on and what more we can do. I'm on steroids and progesterone injections this time and really hoped it would make the difference. This is also the first time we put two back.

Any positive vibes welcome!  

Sorry for the me post x


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Clairemarie- hi and welcome. It's possible, especially as it's pink, that it's an implantation bleed. If you've had the bleed before it could be that you've had implantation bleeds before and the embie is trying to happen, but then you've had an immune reaction which is why you've had bfn, but this time you're on steroids so the embie won't be attacked. Basically, it's a good sign! Sending you oodles of positive vibes!

Waiting - sending you lots of lovely PMA thoughts too. I can understand why you feel down with those numbers, but look at it the other way, and out of a less than ideal crop, you've had one stand out embie who wants to be born. Sending you lots of baby dust. 

Teen - sounds like you're doing well with the milk. Don't drink too much if it doe at agree with you though. I know what you mean about the meds and AF and pregnancy symptoms. What kind of cruel joke is it that all of them have the same symptoms? Have you totally given up coffee and tea? I've been having two to three teas a day as can't live without it. I'm a bad mum already! Really hope your symptoms are for a BFP and not AF!

Amy - I'm so sorry for your bfn. It just isn't fair. Look after yourself xxxx


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Pink peacock - you're incredible! That's actually the first time I've considered that, and you could be right who knows!

Thanks for the words and support ladies.

X


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi all,

I can finally join you on a TWW thread. We're PUPO! We had a day 3, grade 2, 5 cell embryo transferred this afternoon. OTD is 14th August, my clinic does bloods as standard but we'll be testing the old fashioned way too.

Hope this is a lucky thread and that there are lots of BFPs for everyone!

Herts x


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi all

First time on this thread 

I had 2 good quality hatching blasts transferred on 30/7. This is our 6th and final IVF so it's literally now or never. I have held it together really well so far but tonight I'm starting with my usual AF symptoms so I'm
Fearing the worst. Just keep telling myself this is the best chance yet and trying to not give up hope just yet.

Sending lots of positive vibes to you all x


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Well although my OTD is 2morrow, I think we can safely say I'm out of the running this month.  Although I promised myself I wouldn't, I've been poas since day 11 (Tuesday) and the most sensitive first response has been pretty clear . I've had all the emotions and symptoms but that's just my normal AF cycle.  I've been extremely agitated and disappointed as I could see where this is going.  As this is my first natural iui I cannot allow myself to get to low plus as I'm going it alone with minimal support I have to look after myself.  So spa is booked for this weekend.  I've booked work off (either way the result went I know I'd be useless there) so I'll have one day of moping a bottle of wine,  pate and antipasti.  Then once I've seen off AF I'll get back into the cycle. 

Amy (and anyone else I've missed) I'm sorry that it didn't work this time. E-hugs to you xx. 
I wish strong   to all those still awaiting that OTD.  Xxx


----------



## MrsE1982 (Jul 10, 2015)

Morning ladies. 

Just wanted to share some words of 'wisdom' with you - for what they are worth. I got my BFP this morning on OTD.

- DH wouldn't let me test any earlier than clinics orders - he made me promise and as much as I wanted to know I didn't want a divorce either....! It was a nightmare the last few days but really because I had a plan in mind it wasn't too bad for the first week and half. So avoid testing early if you possibly can.

- You really don't feel much AT ALL - so stop symptom spotting and googling! It is only now in hindsight that I can say the past 2 days I have felt a bit off, tired and had a dull type of period pain. I have had no boob ache or noticeable changes in boobs at all. But other than that I've had nothing. Had a slight smear of brown blood 2 days before OTD - but it was so small if I hadn't been examining I wouldn't have seen it!

- I have carried on as normal during 2WW - the only difference in routine was no pilates (but I do usually do quite an advanced class!) and instead of getting the train for work journey I drove, so I didn't have to rush around, get up early and carry stuff.

I have been following your stories and hopefully these pointers will come in handy. Wishing you all lots of love and luck in the world on this tortuous journey 

xxx


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

MrsE1982 , 

This is fantastic news.  I hear what you are saying. As it was all new territory so the obsession was great.  Now I know how everything goes.. I'll know not to isolate and over think for 14days. 

Thanks and once again


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey girls! 

Been a few days since I've been on so will try to catch up 

MrsE amazing news! I would absolutely love to be able to take on ur advice but I'm a self certified POAS addict! Although this week 6dp3dt I got a positive 7dp3dt the faintest of positives and then yesterday 8dp3dt nothing (well if u squint u could pretend there was something!) so from today I've decided no more! However my bloods are tomorrow so I think I can hang on in till then and not do anymore tests 

Single1 I'm so sorry sending u all the cuddles in the world - enjoy ur spa weekend I'm terribly jealous love a spa but wish for ur sake u could go! 

Mel - where about are you days after transfer wise! I don't know how any of us hold it together tbh - it's the waiting without being able to do anything at all to help - it's not will power or sanity levels it's the hope of a good response tied in with anxiety and complete loss of control - dont beat urself up I always allow myself a little time to go insane and then try and keep as busy as poss - I always find the 2nd week the worst as well!!

Herts85 good luck 🍀

Pink peacock - how u doing honey? Where u at now? 

Clairemarie sounds like we are on similar paths - I had 2 transferred back for the first time and also on steroids and lubion injections as well as the suppositories and Clexane as well - no wonder we are all symptom spotting on many of us we have so many drugs either leaving our systems from stims or going in from immunology problems that our bodies will be doing all sorts! I wouldn't worry tho I had similar on Saturday night - a sort of pinky CM and clinic said it was good news potentially and pink peacock is right the steroids etc could be helping u cross that last hurdle and helping ur little ones get sticky! 

Waiting for sande - I think it sounds like u could just have a strapping growing lad on ur hands there! I have heard somewhere (forgive me if rubbish) that different sex embryos can grow at different rates - it might just be that ur embryo is the usain bolt of embryos and wanted to get out the gates quick but when in the normal environment will slow back to normal pace! I think sounds good keep up hope! 

Quick question - anyone had or have any strong cramping and gone on to BFP? I've had 24 hours of sharp left side pains and then general cramping and can't help think either AF is gonna arrive early or is good sign - trying to be patient and bloods are tomorrow but terrified of cycle 4 being another blow out!


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi everyone ☺

Single1: I'm so sorry that you got your BFN today, I went through that a few times and I know how you feel right now 😢

MrsE1982: Congratulations to your BFP! You must be over the moon! 😀

Clairemariearan: My friend in Scotland had spotting an panicked but she was pregnant on the end. All these symptoms can be early pregnancy symptoms or the af which arrives. 

Ali2527: My other friend in Switzerland had at 6 IVF's cramping and thought that she's not pregnant. Only the 6th time she was really pregnant. 


AFM: I'm 6tp5dt and I've got my   today  
I've booked a blood test for Monday, will keep you posted. 
Have a good day and sticky baby dust to everyone!  

xx


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Fantastic news Mountain78 I'm so pleased for you. 

Xx


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Amazing news! Congratulations


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Ali2527 My 2ww is over but I've been following you August ladies and sending lots of sticky vibes. Just wanted to reply to this bit. I had lots of minor cramps after transfer and then around 8dp I had about 2 hours of very strong AF-type cramping. I was sure it was all over, although there was just a tiny bit of spotting. But I still got my BFP. So hang in there. As you said, we've all got loads of drugs leaving and going into our systems so it's hard to tell what's implantation and what's progesterone (or other meds).


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Please forgive me if I miss anyone it's a busy thread!

Mountain huge congrats, so pleased for you!

Ali, thanks I hope you are right! I had lots of pretty bad cramping on my last cycle that at times felt worse than AF pains but they came and went. They lasted until I was about 9 weeks pregnant so in my mind it's a really good sign! All that stretching and blood flow to your uterus! So don't give up!

Thanks for the kind words pink peacock, I'm really struggling to be positive this time.

Single, so sorry to hear your news,

MrsE, wise words! Last time on my BFP I had none of the usual symptoms and felt pretty 'normal'. I had cramps but who knows if that's the drugs or what? I was tired but my brain was going like a racing car so that could explain it and strangely I had a bit of heartburn!! No sore boobs, no nausea! I did pee loads but I was drinking a small lake a day! I'm just trying to say it's not over until it's over!

Lots of positive vibes to us all!

X x x


----------



## Vickicuk84 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi ladies, wow there has been a lot going on in the couple of days I've been away...welcome to the new ladies

Amy and Single - so sorry to hear of your bfn   I hope that you are looking after yourselves and can start to look toward the next cycle.   to you both

Mountain, Maybebaybee, MrsE - congrats on your bfp's  

Ali - when is OTD for you? I hope the feelings you've been having are a good sign

Afm - OTD is tomorrow (but I will test on Saturday) and feeling very up and down. Have had some twinges, and occasionally I think I feel sick or my boobs hurt, but then I think it is all my mind...more worryingly to me is that my OHSS has not worsened as it did last time I had a BFP   I was prescribed Cabergoline after ER this cycle which helped clear up OHSS straight away, but I only had to take it for 8 days, and am now wondering whether it still has the ability to stave of OHSS if I were to be pregnant....

This constant battle of the 2ww is just hell. Lots of hugs to you all
xx


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

MRSE1982 - First of all congratulations on your BFP   I am totally with you on your words of wisdom.....since my last failed IVF attempt, my OH has insisted that I do not test until OTD !! I also don't feel much different, apart from some vivid dreams !! I am back at work this time to take my mind off the wait and have stopped the gym classes.  This time I just keep telling myself there is nothing I can do, it will just work or not !!

Congrats Mountain78 on you BFP 

Sorry to hear of your news single...

Hope everyone else is okay


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations Maybebabyee and MrsE to your BFP!
Sending lots of sticky vibes  
xx


----------



## shanklygates77 (Jul 6, 2015)

Congrats on the BFPs and hugs on the BFN's.

Have moved boards now I have gone past my OTD date but keep an eye on here too.

Waiting - I had a 3dt this time round and think we were 9 cells and 8 cells.  I am pretty sure they were around 6 cells when they were frozen at the 2 day period and then grew overnight to the 8 and 9 cells they were by the next afternoon.  I have had my BFP and from my high beta score both could have taken (hopefully no more than 2) 
I wouldn't worry too much about it.  So long as they are not miles out I think they are still candidates.  They wouldn't have transferred if they didn't think there was any hope.  

Good luck everyone.  xx


----------



## Teen79 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello girls! OTD was today and sadly it was a bfn. After reading and hearing so many success stories at ARGC, I'm struggling to stay strong after this news. It's heartbreaking. I had two failed cycles elsewhere before and now this. No idea what the next step is and the glass of wine has not provided any comfort. I remained relatively stress free these last 2ww so there isn't anything more I can do. 

I hope all of you get better news xx


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
May I join you? I'm PUPO after a FET today from donor eggs. This is our third donor transfer - one mc, one chemical, one BFN - so I'm hoping its third time lucky. 

Good luck to us all, congratulations on the BFPs and so sorry for the BFNs. 

Lisa x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Teen, I'm sorry about your bfn 

Welcome ljp

Fabulous news mountain.

It's day 7 for me, so maybe hatching/implantation? today. Looking back on my previous psostive cycles I had strong af pains on night of day 7 and then the most telling for me, a strong metallic taste from day 11 onwards.

Having a sit down for the first time today, thinking implantation thoughts!

Thought this might be useful for anyone who wants to know what's going on in their uterus

http://www.bubblesandbumps.com/what-happens-after-embryo-transfer-day-3-day-5-transfer-calendar/

/links


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Congratulations to all that have got their BFP.  Really gutted for the BFNs and sending you lots of love.

Ali....I'm now 5dp 5 day transfer and OTD is 10th Aug.  I agree that the second week is far worse than the first!!  I've even bought a jigsaw to try and keep my mind busy lol!  It's also the cramping which is concerning me as it has started at exactly the same time as all the other BFN cycles.  I did also have sharp pains in my left side 2pt so maybe that is a good sign?

Hope everyone else is ok 

Mel x


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Teen79 I'm so so sorry   Sending hugs and hope u feel better soon 😢

Mel - these cramps are starting to get right on my nerves! I feel like symptom spotting is one of the more twisted cruelties of the 2ww!! Hold on it there! I so wish I had a jigsaw!! 

Hetty 27 thinking sticky thoughts for u! 

Hey Lisa - welcome - u got the one ickle grower in there or more? I've never had enough eggs to get to a frozen cycle is it much different? 

I've decided to get back in bed - have THE worst headache with crazy painful toothache and trying not to take anything for it - my clinic said a couple of paracetomol won't hurt but can't see them taking the edge off much either so think better to avoid! I think maybe as OTD is tomorrow maybe it's the anxiety or something?!? I just want tomorrow to be over either way I think I just need the relief of it to be done!


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Ali - poor you with headache and toothache. Could it be connected? Or sinuses? Lots of nerves very close to each other so it can sometimes be one and feel like the other. Paracetamol really won't hurt, I'm on 8 a day, along with other drugs include morphine and antidepressants. My consultant said that the bodies reaction to pain is as bad, or worse,  for the baby as analgesia. Don't feel bad if you do need to take it as it honestly won't affect the baby. Best of luck for testing tomorrow. Xxx

Mel - jigsaw sounds a good plan. Anything that keeps your mind busy. I've Ben crocheting for a record breaking attempt for the world's biggest blanket. I'm on my second 36" blanket already. It's giving me something to focus on and to keep my fingers busy. Also means I'm not on google symptom searching. 😂 Hope you're staying positive and the cramps aren't too bad. Xxx

Hetty - sounds really positive. If you've been pregnant twice there's no reason to think this one won't work for you. Got everything crossed for you. Xxx

LJP - good to see you and congrats on being PUPO! This is your time, I really believe in third time lucky xxx

Teen - hunni I'm so sorry. It really is heartbreaking. Maybe if a glass of wine isn't a comfort, try the whole bottle. If we get a bfn tomorrow I'm hitting the bottle until I'm unconscious. It's in my diary 😂 Maybe not a constructive way to deal with it but do whatever you need to get through the first days. Xxx

Torie - hope you're feeling ok and being at work is working for you. It's so hard knowing what to do for the best in the TWW. I don't think there's any hard and fast rules otherwise all clinics would have us on bed rest, or going for a jog, or standing on our heads, or only eating red food that's been cooked on a campfire by a leprechaun. 😂 Seriously, if that was what I needed to do, I'd find me a leprechaun! Think all we can do is just listen to our bodies, rest when we need, keep busy, and take all the drugs as prescribed. Sending you lots of positive vibes! Xxx

Vicki - best of luck for tomorrow. It's so hard not to symptom spot. Who came up with the cruel joke that pregnancy symptoms, AF symptoms and drug side effects are all the same. We've started saying "it's a sign" every time I sneeze, cough, fart, belch, itch, hurt, trip over, forget my words,drop something or basically anything. It's a sign! Who knows what is good or bad or indifferent. Just got to get through it. Best of luck for tomorrow. Xxx

Waiting - it's so hard to stay positive. Sometimes when I've been having a wobbly and OH says "you need to stay positive" I point out I would if I could. It's a far nicer experience during the 2ww if you can be positive so of course I want to. If I could be strong and positive all the time, I would! But there's no magic switch you can flip to turn the PMA on. I've found a few ways to switch it off - watching still birth videos on You Tube, not sure why I did that? I was looking at birth videos  and ended up watching still births and sobbing my heart out with these incredible couples, and found it them made me feel really hopeless - so have been avoiding doing anything I've noticed makes me worse. But there's not a lot that makes me feel better so I just have to roll with it. Sending you loads of love xxx

Mountain - that's Amazing news! So early too. Sounds like you have a strong one there. Best of luck with the beta test. 
Xxx

MrsE - congratulations on your BFP! Wonderful news. I'm glad you found these helpful for you during the TWW. Not everyone is the same though and I think some people do get symptoms. The only times I've had symptoms were on my second round. It ended up in a chemical but I knew, absolutely knew, that I was pregnant. With all the others I've absolutely known that I haven't been. With this one I have been totally different and have been far more positive (despite what you've all seen here) than I have in other 2ww. I've also had a whole host of symptoms which I'm hoping and begging mean good news tomorrow. I feel like I did with round two so I feel fairly positive. And yet I'm terrified too. I wish I could sit back and say Cest la vie but I'm not that kind of person. Wish I was. Xxx

Single - so sorry. I hope you enjoy your spa day. Xxx

Mel - got everything crossed for you. Two hatching blasts is amazing! Be sticky little ones. Xxx

Herts - congrats on being PUPO! Sending you lots of sticky vibes xxx

Claire - I really hope so! To me it really sounds like an implantation bleed, so the steroids will keep your immune system under control so your embie can do his thing. Thinking of you. Xxx

Phew! How's this thread get so long? 😂😂😂

AFM - I've pretty much lost it today. Went to buy the pregnancy tests and had a panic attack walking into the shop. Turned and fled and sat on some steps hyperventilating and sobbing and trying to convince myself that I was not free falling and had my bum on something solid. Always love a public panic attack 😏 Eventually bought some and then I didn't want it in my bag, car, or house so hubby put it in his trouser pocket and took it to work. He's home now and hasn't mentioned it but I just don't want to know where it is. I feel like the actual test itself is cursed and as soon as I do it, my baby is gone. Hubby did tell me that was crazy and that it's not volamorts wand 😂 But it just feels like the tests hate me. If the GP gave the blood results a bit more quickly I'd not POAS at all and just wait for the bloods, but when it won't come back till Tuesday, I think we just need to know. Been really tearful today thinking that tomorrow will be a day of heartbreak and just not wanting to get there. I've felt so positive all the way through this cycle, and had various positive signs, but today I just want to say "stop the world, I want to get off". 😏 If I have to have a bfn, I'd rather live with a perpetual 2ww. As hard as the 2ww is, it's better than a bfn. 
Sorry to bring everyone down 😢


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Pink peacock - I'm so sad to read ur post and entirely understand it at the same time! I think if I knew for certain one day I would get there it would make the horrid rollercoaster of it all seem easier some how! 
I would love to be able to say something that would make it ok but there really isn't anything anyone could say to me (other than omg what a miracle here's ur baby) that would make it all better - so I spose just letting you know ur not alone is all I got 
Sending hugs xx


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Pinkpeacock

Thank you for taking the time to respond to all. It was no mean feat and I speak for myself when I say every thoughtful message from you all today has helped me no end.  I envisaged being off my face by now but I feel positive due to the support.  I'm really sorry to hear about your anxiety attack.  I know your pain and they take on a life of its in public. Those POAS... If yours has it in for you. Mine is definitely ignoring  all the HCG in my system... As with everyone else.. I wish you nothing but   thoughts xxx


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Congratulations mountain78!! Enjoy every minute and have a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx

Single1 and teen, I'm so sorry about your bfns. Everytime it's happened to me I usually hit the wine, but can never truly face it because all I think is that I don't even want to be able to have it. That usually passes after a a day or two and I knock it back no problems after that....in a hot bath too 😊. DH and I actually took up the counselling our clinic provides last time and the best thing she said to me was to just feel what you feel. I kept saying that I try to think of how many people are worse off in life and trying to put a brave face on, but she said not to. Be angry when you want to be angry and be sad when you feel sad. All feelings are valid and they can only pass if you experience them. Sorry that's a bit of a ramble but it helped me.

Pink peacock, I'm sorry to hear about your panic attack, it's weird how this process affects at different times. No one else understands unless they've been there! Hope you're feeling better now.

This is an insane thread and so hard to keep up, but wishing sticky dust to you all xxx

AFM today I feel much more positive. No more spotting after that big blob (tmi alert) last night and I'm praying it's the embie bedding in a bit late. Now holding my breath everytime I wipe, but so far so good. OTD is Tuesday and told DH I won't test early (hmmmm not sure I won't cave). I have also been planning my next fresh cycle and working out plan b. It makes me feel a bit more prepared.


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi girls 

Congrats to everyone's bfp & big hugs to bfn x

So today is 7dp 5dt I done a test this morning and it is bfn    gutted  Today AF is due and I really feel like it is trying to start  ( backache and slight cramps) shall I stop progesterone now so it can happen? X


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi All, sorry to jump in on the thread. 

Clairemarieann - I too am 7dp5dt today and yesterday I also had a light amount of spotting, pinky brown blood that lasted a few hours and that was it. I was totally deflated, did a test and was obviously BFN, however I've googled the hell out of it and it is possible to still be implantation bleeding, and now I've seen you had it too it makes me feel like it's a lot more normal. Don't give up hope! 

Lolita - don't stop meds yet, your technically only 12dpo which is still really early to be testing, my clinic don't have test date until 18dpo just to make sure for any late implanters


----------



## Teen79 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your support. I had to take the evening off yesterday just to let the news sink in, but to be honest I just feel empty. This is my third failed attempt, but first FET. I will do one more fresh cycle, which will be the worse as all my hopes will be pinned on that. I echo what @Single1 said, your kind words are so encouraging it has left me feeling emotional, sad (but in a good way, if that makes sense) touched and stronger all at once. I have planned to go out with my friend tonight for cocktails in town, she has no idea what i have been through but it will do me good to live in the normal world this weekend and go back to trying to figure out next steps next week. I think i will follow your counsellors advise @calremariearan and just allow myself to feel what I feel and not pretend to be strong in front of family and friends. Good luck all that are still cycling and I wish you all BFPs (either this cycle or the next one!)


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Teen79   

lolista - don't stop meds 12dpo can be too earlyx

AFM - one week nearly complete, one more to go..........


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Have a good time tonight Teen, wishing you success in the future.

Peacock any news? Hope you're ok

Lol, I agree, a bfn today means nothing. I got the faintest bfp on day 12, but didn't get a really good one until day 16/17.

In my mad world of 2ww symptom spotting:
Bad Af pains last night.
Tuna tasted slightly off in sandwich today.
Bottom wiping DS this am gave me a wave of nausea.

Anyone symptom spotting?


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Thank you for all your support. It's a BFP 🌈🌈🌈🌈🌈🌈🌈🌈🦄🦄🦄🦄🦄🦄🦄🦄🦄 I can't really believe it! 

Thank you all so much for being there for me. You're all amazing and I can't imagine having ge through this without FF. Now just got to keep sticky that's till we go for a scan 🦄

Sending love to everybody 
Xxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

WooooooHooooooo Peacock, fabulous news, I'm delighted for you


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Congrat Peacock


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Fantastic news PinkPeacock!


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

Amazing news pink peacock I'm so happy for you! 

I'm still waiting for my blood results - it's sending me insane!!!


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to join the 2ww thread if that's OK. I've been following everyone's progress these past couple of weeks and thought it about time I joined officially, especially after seeing PinkPeacock's BFP (so chuffed and I don't even know you!)!! Hugs to everyone this month that hasn't got the news they were hoping for, congratulations to the lucky ones who have, and good luck to everyone else who is urging the days to go faster just like us. 

AFM - my partner and I had our first round of DIUI (natural) in July and our OTD is 10th August. She's done the whole pineapple including core thing from 1-5dpo too!! I have been pestering the hell out of her to describe any symptoms she may be having, and like everyone else am scrutinizing every one, but other than a few headaches and achy boobs these past few days (which she gets before her period anyway), she's had nada! I know it means nothing and we shouldn't read too much into watching out for signs etc, but I know in all likelihood that we wont be one of those rare 1st time lucky couples.  

Anyway, happy thoughts to everyone and we'll keep you posted.


----------



## Ali2527 (Nov 11, 2015)

It's a bfn for me girls 
Obviously devastated - 4th cycle in and I had so much hope this time but hey onwards and upwards (maybe after the weekend tho as for now I'm just gonna sleep and cry)

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww I hope for so many BFPs


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi everyone big congratulations for all you ladies with BFP wishing u all a happy and healthy pregnancy!
Sorry for all the ladies with BFN it's so hard isn't it I hope ur all holding up as best you can!
Ali I no how u feel I tested today I'm 12dpiui and not even a hint of a line so not expecting it to change to be honest I feel absolutely heart broken we only have 1 more go and then we can't afford to carry on so I really hope our last go gets us a positive but can't see it just feel so fed up and down! 
I am high risk of miscarriage and ectopic and early labour of I get that far so everything is stacked against me just feel like a failure xx


----------



## Albator (Mar 29, 2016)

Massive congrats Pink P!!! so very pleased for you and its shows that when it's meant to happen it will. All the best for the next 8 months xxx

Single, Teen and Ali, my heart truly goes out to you. I've been where you are and feel I'm headed there again. Please give yourselves time to heal but stay positive that whilst this may not be your turn, it's likely to be just around the corner. 

To everyone else in the 2WW stay sane! Xxx


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Congratulations PinkPeacock....fab news!!!

Ali and any other BFNs, I'm so sorry. Life can just be so cruel.

I'm now 6dt 5 day tf and AF pains are getting stronger and constant so pretty sure it's game over here


----------



## Vickicuk84 (Apr 26, 2016)

Massive hugs to you Ali, Single and Teen   So sorry to hear your news and I hope you're all looking after yourselves.

Congratulation PinkPeacock   great news and hope you get yourself booked in for an early scan soon.

All the best to you girls Hetty, Lolisita, VickeiAnna Clairemariearan and Starmaker (and any other I may have missed!) Stay strong and positive and stop the symptom spotting as all it does is drive yourself insane! (This is a case of "do as i say, not as i do"!)

My OTD is today, but managed to hold out until tomorrow...will probably be awake all night worrying and POAS at silly o'clock in the morning...trying to keep positive. My clinic doesn't do blood beta test, so it's all pinned on the little plastic stick  
xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi everyone ☺

Ali2527+ Teen79: I'm so sorry that you got a BFN 😢 big hug to you x

PinkPeacock: Welcome to BFP! Congratulations xxx

Hope everyone else is fine 😚


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Ali - I'm so sorry my lovely. It's heartbreaking. I think crying and sleeping is a good plan for this weekend. Sending love. 

Vicki- was wondering how you're getting on. How come you're waiting for tomorrow? Wishing you all the very best with it. 

Mel - when are you testing? Cramps don't necessarily mean it's over. Sending you a tonne of PMA. 

Toni - there's definitely still time. 12 day embies may only just be kola ting, especially if a late implanter. Stick with it for at least two more days and test at 14dpiui. Sending you loads of PMA to get you through. 

AFM - still can't believe it. we've told family and our very very closest friends as they've been with us every step of the way, not just for this round but since we got married. We've been making people cry all day, including my oh so grown up 20 year old brother. And I've cried pretty much all day too! 

Sending you all love and PMA. 
Xxx


----------



## Deb24 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I had 2x6d 4Bb blasts transferred yesterday and am already going crazy waiting!!! If being overly emotional is a good sign then I'm on to a winner - have been blubbing away reading everyone's good and bad news!!!

As people keep saying to me - put your feet up and relax! If only it was that easy...!!!


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Toni...fingers crossed for you. There is still time for that BFP.

Vicki...best of luck for tomorrow. You're right about the symptom spotting. I'm actually driving myself insane. I think panic is just setting in!

PinkPeacock..going to try and hold out for OTD on Wednesday if I can. Easier said than done! Thanks for your positive vibes too. Definitely going to get that PMA back if I can.


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Pink peacock congratulations!!! What amazing news. Love hearing a bfp story.

Mel78 don't give up hope yet, but I know it's hard to shake the disappointment sometimes.

Vicki- can't believe you've gone an extra day past OTD, you're amazing! Fingers crossed for you tomorrow xx

Toni, like you when I do eventually get pregnant (when!) I will also be high risk. Sometimes this journey is so hard it's easy to forget it's only the first stage for us. Wishing it's your time very very soon xx

Ali I'm so sorry for your bfn. It just gets harder. Praying that you get your turn X

To everyone else, love and virtual hugs xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hugs to you Ali, I'm so sorry it wasn't what you wanted this time. 

Fabulous to hear about your day peacock. 

Massive good luck for testing tomorrow Vicki. 

Hi to everyone just joining on the 2ww. 

Every day is sooo long! Everyday I read the same things about what the embryo is soon and what symptoms I've got. I didn't think I'd obsess this time, but turns out I am, just as much as ever. Hopefully the embryo likes Haribo because I've eaten some this afternoon. Then I had a sleep, bliss! Sending everyone sticky thoughts!


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for your advice! I did test pretty early but I just don't have a single symptom...

Ali - I am sorry   it is so unfair! Hope you got a plan B. Sending u hugs x

Vickicuk84 - Thank u hun x Good luck for your trust tomorrow!


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Huge congrats pinkpeacock! Great news! Hope you are doing well.

Sorry to hear about the BFNs Ali and Teen, hope you are both getting through today and getting good support.x

Quiet on here today! Hope that means we are all distracted and 'keeping busy'!

I took my Ovitrelle today for luteal support, any one else on this? I was 'flare' protocol and have no pessaries this time (I did last time) just a quarter dose of Ovitrelle? Makes me feel a bit uneasy but doubting my six cell 2dt will work anyway?

Sending positive vibes to us all x x x


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words it's my OTD tomorrow and I have always got there before my period starts but about an hour a go she arrived so we are defo out can not describe how low I feel now! I have to come to terms with it properly isn't ever ment to be as we have 1 last attempt but looking at the odds just feel completely hopeless! Sorry to bring the board down wishing you all the best of luck this month!! Fingers crossed for u ladies! Xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

I've totally lost the plot today, numerous hpts done, and I'm only 4dp5dt. Felt cranky, weepy and generally insane!     

Waiting I had a 4cell 2dt work, don't give up the positivity.  

Hi everyone else, hope 2ww hasn't sent you all mad.

Crossed posts with Toni     I'm so so sorry thinking of you, this is rubbish.


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Really sorry Toni. Feel the low and know you have the support of many who understand xxx


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Toni. Thinking of you.x

Thanks Hetty! I didn't get my BFP until 7dp5dt before that nothing but then the line got stronger every day! Good luck!

AFM I'm 4dp2dt and feeling 'normal' again! Back to normal routine and no symptoms not sure if that's good or bad?

Good luck to everyone else!

X x x


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Morning everyone

Toni so sorry the evil witch turned up. It's horrible when you don't even get to OTD without having giving up all hope. Will you still test today to be sure? Praying for a miracle for you.

Waiting, I've only ever taken Ovitrelle for a trigger shot, is this something else. I've not heard of a flare protocol. Or maybe I have and its just that the clinics seem to use different terminology!

Hetty, hope you're feeling a bit more level today. This journey makes us all nuts doesn't it!

AFM I tested today and got a bfn. I'm 10dp5dt so pretty certain it's game over but will trst on my official day which is Tuesday. I always test two days early and then find it really hard to carry on the drugs. Especially as I'm injecting progesterone in my ass with a needle the size of a pencil! Considering I was convinced this time was our time (no 4!) I don't actually feel that bad yet. Think I'm either numb or just deep down I knew it would be too goo to be true. I had been telling myself over last week, why couldn't it be our time this time? Why shouldn't we get lucky? 

I've got family round for a BBQ today and already been up cooking. Perhaps it's the distraction that is helping. I've also written out to professor Quenby's secretary to get an endometrial biopsy. I'm sure there's a reason it's not working I haven't found yet.

Good luck to anyone else testing today xx


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry Toni.  Try and keep strong lovely xx

Hetty...keep positive as it is still early days. I've lost the plot on more than one occasion, it's all part of the journey X

Clairemarie - hopefully it's still a little too soon so keep that PMA and good luck.  It's very difficult after multiple cycles. This is our 6th and keep saying the same thing. OTD for us is Wed and somehow managed to avoid any hpt! Enjoy your BBQ and family time X

Sorry if I've missed anyone. How is everyone today?


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi 

Claremariearan: I'm so sorry that you got a BFN today. Know exactly what it feels like. I wished we could all have a positive test  can imagine that it's not easy to have a BBQ today.

Toni99: At my previous attempts my period arrived before my OTD as well. I'm so sorry that you've to go through too.
We tried to do this time everything what's possible beforehand (see signature) and it worked. Big virtual hug to you xx

Vickicuk84 + Mel78: Did you do a test today? 

PinkPeacock: We've told our closest friends and family as well. It's our story and they've suffered and prayed with us. It's great to see everyone so happy.

Fingers crossed for everyone who didn't test yet.
I'm hoping that everyone is getting a BFP as well soon. 
It's heartbreaking to read BFN posts, this game is just not fair, it seems random. 

I'm thinking of you all 
Xx


----------



## SryGrl (May 22, 2016)

Good morning everyone, 

This thread has grown so much!

Congratulations to all of the ladies who got a BFP!    

Condolences to those of you who have got BFN's. I wish you better luck on your next cycles.

AFM - I have been testing each day since 5dp5dt. Today I am at 11dp5dt, and unfortunately, I am still testing negative,  so it's BFN for me. I was pretty down during the week and didn't feel up for posting, but now I'm accepting that this cycle wasn't meant to be. I still have 6 snowbabies on ice in Cyprus, so I will return (hopefully later this month) for another attempt. 

X


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

SryGrl.. i can't believe it!
I'm so sorry to hear that  
Like I said, it's random really  

Big hug xx


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

So sorry srygrl. Keep strong and hope those snow babies are the ones. Big hugs X

Mountain78 - I'm still holding my nerve and not testing yet!! Trying to hold off until OTD if I can. AF generally arrives beforehand so I'm just taking each day at a time.  Although I had stong AF symptoms last week, they have reduced a lot which is different to all other cycles. Let's hope that's a good sign  X 

Off now to find any random task that will help to fill another day haha!


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Claire I'm sorry    this is rubbish, I hate all these bfns. Why can't everyone get what they sodding well want. You sound amazing, BBQ yourself silly and try to have a good day.

Sry    so sorry to see its not worked for you, total crapola. Wishing you huge luck with your frosties asap.

More insane behaviour from me. Went to 24hr supermarket at 9pm last night to get some better hpts. Did one with dilute, evening wee and unsurprisingly it was negative.   However this seemed to calm me down.  
Did the other one this morning and DH laughed at me when I asked him if he could see a line, oh dear. Had a grump and threw hpt on the floor! I know, I'm sounding like a loon. Anyway, it broke open so I took the test paper out and compared it with last nights and there is the weakest, faintest, make you go blind, only a mad tcc person could see, tiny blue line. I'm not calling bfp yet, it's way too early and in all honesty I could be seeing things. I'm quietly (insane) hopeful at this point.


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hetty27: I had a faintest of a line on 4dp5dt 😊
I tested from that day on every day with a Clearblue plus and FRER and my lines were every day a little bit stronger. 

Stay positive xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ooh Thanks mountain what's a frer?


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

FIRST RESPONSE™ Early Result Pregnancy Test – Find Out 6 Days before  (Boots, Superdrug) 😉


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Of course! Thanks xxx


----------



## Vickicuk84 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi ladies. Sorry to hear of a the bfn's, it is just so cruel isn't it. Be strong and try to look forward. 

I tested yesterday and got a bfp. DH and I are obviously over the moon, but when we have been here twice bwfrlore with nothing to show for it, it's hard to be jumping for joy. Just trying to tell ourselves that each pregnancy is different and just because the first two didn't work out, doesn't mean this one will be the same... This whole journey is just one tortuous step after another. 

I don't want those who haven't had the news they wanted to think I'm  it grateful, I massively am. Just got to keep praying that this little bean wants to hang around to meet us. My clinic doesn't do bloods, so got to wait until the 30th for an early scan at which time I should be 7+6...its going to be a looong few weeks. 

Hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations vicki, good luck for the next stage. Fingers crossed this one works out for you xx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Congratulations Vicki, fantastic news, I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Toni and Clairemariearan - so sorry to hear of your bfn's, it's a cruel world. 

AFM - DP beginning to feel crampy, AF may be on its way, trying to remain positive, but much easier said than done.

Hugs to anyone I missed and good luck to everyone testing soon.xx


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

@ Vicki.. Everything crossed for the next stage.  Fingers crossed @Star maker. X


----------



## Vickicuk84 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks ladies, thinking of you all x


----------



## nitchel86 (Aug 1, 2016)

Congratulations to everyone whose got their BFP. I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy.

I'm so sorry to hear of all the ladies who have had BFN this cycle  

AFM - I'm currently 8dpiui and as the time goes on the wait gets harder and harder. I'm constantly symptom spotting and just generally driving myself barmy. So far I've burst into tears when out with friends on Friday and then again today at work. Both times I felt fine before turning into a blubbering mess, so maybe that's a good sign? My OTD is the 14th, but I've already told DP that I doubt I'll be able to last that long.

To all the ladies still waiting to test I wish you the best of luck x


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Congrats Vicki on your bfp    ... Getting the bfp is just the beginning of this ivf journey.... I really hope this time it works out for you x

Congrats to all the others who got bfp X

Sorry to hear of the bfn    

Good luck to everyone testing next week......


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations Vicki! Fabulous news. I can understand your hesitancy to celebrate. I cycled in Spa so have had bloods done on Friday and more tomorrow for HCG and progesterone levels, at my GPs. I called and asked very nicely, and the receptionist disappeared for a bit, then came back on the phone saying, yup, no problem and booked it in. Is it worth asking your GP for the same?  Given your history it wouldn't be unreasonable to request bloods and an early scan. Wishing you all the best that this is the sticky bean you've been waiting for. 

Nitchel - it's so terribly hard and stressful so don't beat yourself up about being emotional. I posted somethings similar the day before test day as completely freaked out, then had a BFP the next day, so maybe it's a sign your hormones are up to no good? Hope so. Sending love. 

SryGrl - I swear I posted a long message straight after your post but it's not showing. I'm so sorry my lovely. I really admire your strength to keep pushing onwards when you have been through so much. It's a numbers game at the end of the day and you have those Frosties waiting for you. You just need a bit of luck picking the next one. Sending you loads of love. 

Good luck to anyone else testing this week. May the odds be ever in your favour!


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Nitchel as a fellow barmy lady, you are not alone, it's so hard being in limbo when the stakes are so high, wishing you a calmer rest of the 2ww.

Peacock fantastic news the Drs will do your hcg levels it's nice to know what's going on.

Hi everyone else, hope you're doing ok.

I'm calling mine now.  

I've done another CB HPT this morning at 6dp5dt and got a faint, but no squinting line. Feeling very happy but nervous for the next bit. Hope everyone else is ok today and wishing you luck for testing xx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Fantastic news Hetty, massive congratulations on your BFP!!

Nitchel - we are now 14dpiui and I'm beginning to feel like I'm losing the plot. I'm even annoying myself with my symptom spotting, so I'm probably driving my DP nuts, but she's still being so understanding and putting up with my constant questions! 😂 Hang in there!!


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations Hetty27 and Vickicuk84 to your BFP!
I'm so happy for both of you! x

Starmaker78: Are you testing today?

How is everybody else doing? 

X


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Mountain78, no we're going to hold off until our OTD on Wednesday, hoping AF doesn't appear before then. DP's cycle varies between 27 and 28 days, so we thought it best to hold off as long as possible. Like PinkPeacock said last week, I'd prefer we were stuck in the 2ww loop forever just so we don't see that BFN!!xx


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Good morning everyone.

Congratulations Hetty and Vicki 

Star maker..I'm testing on Wednesday too. Just trying to hold my nerve until then! Good luck  x

Had AF cramping on and off again so I literally can't call this one. I also just wish I could stay in this bubble of blissful ignorance! Managed to keep busy and relatively sane but as OTD looms, I've woken up today losing the plot!

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Good luck for Wednesday Mel, today seems to be the day for losing the plot!! I'm not going to buy the test until after work tomorrow, if its not in the house there's less of an urge to test early! DP's cramping has gone this morning, but the achy breasts are still there....I really need to stop symptom spotting or I'll drive myself insane!xx


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you  

Trying not to symptom spot is easier said than done though isn't it!!  I don't have any other symptoms so no tiredness or sore (.)(.) which is making me think the worst.  Keep checking them hourly to see if they have got any bigger    I don't want to test today or tomorrow as I'm at work so I can't face it if its bad news.  2 more sleeps to push! x


----------



## Deb24 (Mar 12, 2015)

To everyone who says to enjoy being PUPO - I really can't!! I'm currently 4dp 6dt and every hour goes by so slowly, and I'm analysing every little twinge to the extreme! I hate not knowing if the things I'm feeling are my little embryos implanting or from the cocktail of hormones I'm taking - I think I'm actually going insane!!! I've warned my boss that I will be no use at work this week, think I will mostly be on here!!!


----------



## babydust4me21 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Deb24 I haven't posted in this part of the site but I'm feeling a little out of sorts today. I'm currently cd28 after 1st cycle of clomid and AF due today. Nothing so far!! My clinic ask that if no AF at cd42 then to test then but the 2ww has been torture enough. I'm so tempted to test but don't want to tempt fate. It's so difficult. Anyway I hope all goes well for you and all the other ladies.

Xx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Mel78 - I never thought I'd become so obsessed with every little twinge my DP has, I don't know how she's not killed me yet! Her (.)(.) tend to stop aching a day or two before the dreaded AF appears, so I'm keeping a close eye on that one. She's also constantly checking downstairs for any changes in her CM (TMI alert - she had quite a lot of creamy discharge yesterday), but again I think a lot of these symptoms are very similar to ones just before AF. Got my fingers and toes crossed for you, 2 more sleeps, tick tock.....xx

Deb24 - PUPO is a living hell, how anyone can enjoy this is beyond me! When is your OTD? Good luck.xx

babydust4me21 - Try and hold out as long as you can, but if AF doesn't show by Wednesday I'd defo test!! Good luck!!xx


----------



## babydust4me21 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you starmaker78. Everyone is so supportive on here. I will try my best to hold off as long as I can xx


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Heety - congrats on your BFP    

I am 9dp2dt and part of me really want to test but my OH is adamant that we wait until OTD.  Last time my AF arrived the day before OTD so the other part of me wants to stay in the PUPO bubble for a bit longer !  

Good luck to those testing this week


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Congratulations to all the BFP's hope there are lots of sticky beans! 

And for the BFN's I'm so sorry, be kind to yourselves and take whatever time you need, it's all a grieving process. 😔

AFM - I was feeling a bit naughty today, it's now 10dp5dt but OTD isn't until Thursday, I decided I just couldn't wait so took a test and it came back with Pregnant 2-3 ☺ I'm so over the moon, even though we've been here before, I will be testing again on Thursday and going in for bloods Friday just to make sure everything is ticking along! Praying for a smooth ride 🙏🏼


----------



## Deb24 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks Starmaker. OTD isn't until the 16th - feels so far away but I'm determined not to test early!


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Deb24 - Ive got everything crossed for you, the final week really does drag in!xx

VickieAnna - Congratulations to you both!!! Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy.xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Fantastic news Vicki.

Hope the day is bringing some calm for those feeling loopy!

Thanks for the congratulations. Feeling shattered this afternoon must be from all the madness x


----------



## nitchel86 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks PinkPeacock, Hetty and Starmaker. I'm feeling slightly calmer today. This thread really does help make the wait easier x


----------



## Lfoz (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi I'm currently 10dp5dt on my natural FET cycle... Been testing since 1dp5dt (as you do) and been getting bfn. All day every day. But this afternoon I bought a standard clear blue hpt and a super drug's own make one. Dipped both in the same urine pot and both were faint positives  an hour after my hubby wanted me to do another and it came back bfn!!! Also clear blue digital said not pregnant  what's happening? Anyone else experienced this? 

Just to add on my previous FET cycle I didn't get my faint bfp until 9dp5dt and that was with a blighted ovum and my son(which is now 2  )


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes! This weekend 
I used a clear blue early detector 
3 faint positives, then AF The same day 
Very upsetting and no idea why it happened, but I will never buy a CB again 
I will always use first response in future 
Sorry you've also experienced this, but hope it is a bfp for u 
X


----------



## Amesy (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Ladies, 
Hope you don't mind my joining. I'm on my second week of my 2ww. Had a 5 day hatching blast put in me. No symptoms so far except some cramping about 3 days after ET and have felt feverish and tired for last few days.  But today I'm feeling slightly crampy and am worried it may be AF coming on. Anyone else have this a few days (4-5) before OTD and still get a BFP? So hoping this isn't AF. I could almost bear a negative HPT before I could having another period come while I was waiting to see if it was going to be a BFP.

Congrats to everyone who has had BFP! So happy for you and it gives me hope it can happen to me.


----------



## Lfoz (Aug 6, 2016)

K jade- oh dear, sorry that it ended in bfn! Have a feeling mine will end that way too! AF was due today as did a natural FET but still hasn't arrived yet! Which is odd for me as I'm usually like clock work! Will test again in the morning as its OTD. But I'm petrified of seeing a bfn!!!


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

So....I've just sat and looked at a box of clear blue digital debating whether to test (2 days before OTD). Finally took the plunge and was totally shocked to see a BFP!!!!! Excited/scared/worried...literally every emotion right now!!


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Congrats Mel!

Sorry about the bfns. I'm currently 7dp3dt and have been cramping for 2 days. Hoping it's implantation but scared it's AF as feels the same. OTD is 15th and my partner doesn't want me testing before then! I think I'd be too scared to test early as at least I'm still in the phase where there's hope. It's so hard though. Could be AF, who knows.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

OMG Mel78, you caved in, but it certainly was worth it!! Congratulations on your BFP, dead chuffed for you! Our clear blue is still sitting on the supermarket shelf!! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.xx


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you magic pillow. Hope the rest of your 2ww goes ok. I've had AF pains on and off all the way through so don't give up hope X

Starmaker...yes I gave in!! Was so convinced it hadnt worked I decided I needed to know so I could move on. Nearly fainted when I saw the result after all these years of trying and so many IVF cycles!

Hope you are both keeping positive and let me know how wed goes  x


----------



## babydust4me21 (Jan 14, 2013)

Well round 1 unsuccessful on clomid. AF showed her ugly face earlier. Gutted. But round 2 starts Wednesday so here's to another month of rollercoaster hormones xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations Mel78 on your   

Sorry babydust4me21 that AF turned up  
Stay positive for your next cycle. Clomid often changes the cervical mucous and semen can't swim through. It's worth checking if you're okay around your ovulation. You can get drugs for a better mucous. Good luck anyway x

How are all the others doing? 

X

xx


----------



## nitchel86 (Aug 1, 2016)

Congratulations Mel78! I hope you have a healthy, happy pregnancy.

I'm so sorry that it hasn't worked for you this month Babydust4me21. I hope you have success on your next cycle x


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

So sorry baby dust. Big hugs to you.  Don't give up hope and really praying your next cycle is successful X

Thanks mountain  Early days but let's hope these are extra sticky for us all. Hope you're feeling ok  xx


----------



## Lfoz (Aug 6, 2016)

Don't know what them 2 faint bfp's were about yesterday..... Today was bfn followed by AF!!! So upset! Makes me realise what a miracle my son is!!! I will not give up though! Will keep on trying to get a little bro or sis for my son. Been on the phone with the clinic, will be doing another natural FET on this cycle. So I'm praying this cycle is the one.

Thinking of you all that's had bfn's on this cycle, don't give up!
And congrats to all bfp's

Xxxx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Lfoz. Hoping your FET is going to be the one. 

I've been freaking out a bit at 8dp3dt as I've had 3 days of AF cramps which is classic AF for me and this morning I've been getting ewcm which I always get a couple of days before AF.  I'm finding this second week of waiting excruciating!  I have this gut feeling it hasn't worked and am annoyed with myself for not being as positive than my first round.  

I think the waiting is worse this time as it's more than likely our last chance so if this doesn't work then adoption is probably our only option and I can't get my head around that yet.


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Magic you have written exactly how I am feeling right now.....I am 10dp2dt and my OTD is Saturday but I feel like my AF is about to appear    I am trying to remain positive but as the days are slowly counting down my positive mental attitude is diminishing !

Hopefully we get proved wrong...good luck x

Sorry to hear of the Bfns xx

Congrats Mel78


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

babydust4me21 and Lfoz, so sorry to hear about your BFN's, I hope you both have better luck next month.

AFM - DP's cramping has returned and she's totally convinced the witch is on her way. We're both trying to remain positive, but it's much easier said than done!! It doesn't help that I'm also due on. I have PCOS, so who knows when it will actually appear, but I'm feeling crampy and mega emotional today, perhaps these past two weeks have just all got a wee bit too much?


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments...it still feels like a dream!

Please everyone try stay positive as you just never know (easier said than done I know!!)  This was our last shot and I was convinced it hadnt worked. I've never seen a positive test before so I was shocked and just couldn't ever see it happening. i really hope you all get your deserved little miracles soon. 

I'm really sorry for any BFNs. Keep strong xx


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
I'm a bit out of the loop becuause were still in Spain so I'm in holiday mode. 
So sorry for those of you who've had BFNs. And many congratulations on the BFPs. 
AFM I'm 5dp5dt. OTD is this Saturday. I've had a few pullings and my bits feel like they're centrally heated! I've felt all this before though even with my BFN so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Being on holiday has been great for me because for the most part I've forgotten what's happening. 
Only four days to go! 


Good luck to everyone, baby dust to all, 

Lisa


----------



## Dee L (May 8, 2013)

Hi Ladies  

I'm in the dreaded 2ww now as I'm currently 3dp3dt. Was really crampy yesterday but think I had overdid things but not as bad today.  Good Luck to those in the longest 2 weeks ever, congrats to those with bfps &   to those who don't xx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

It's DP's birthday tomorrow and seeing as she was convinced the witch was coming, I didn't want her day to be a complete downer, so we tossed a lucky penny that we found earlier out on our walk with our dogs. Heads we test tonight, tails we do it tomorrow, no best of three's etc. We got a heads.......and we got a BFP!!!!! We seriously can't believe it, 1st time lucky and 2-3 weeks according to Clearblue. I've now switched from worrying about various symptoms to worrying about the wee bean sticking tight for the next 8 months!! The new Replay jeans I've bought her for her birthday won't get much use over the next few months!! 😂😂😂


----------



## nitchel86 (Aug 1, 2016)

Congratulations Starmaker. I'm so happy for you both! 😃


----------



## Dee L (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations Starmaker!  
Fantastic news xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations Starmaker to your    
x


----------



## Amesy (Feb 1, 2015)

Congrats Starmaker! What a lovely story!


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Congratulations star maker! Fantastic news for you both xx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone, this is so surreal. We are constantly looking at each other and saying WTF?!?! 😂 

Fingers and toes crossed to everyone testing soon, wishing you all lots of baby dust.xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Lovely news Star, congratulations xx


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Great news Starmaker, congratulations to your DP TOO! X


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Star maker - Wohoo! Congratulations! That's fabulous news!.totatlly with you on the WTF!? 😂 I'm now six days since finding out and I'm still going wtf about twenty times a day! Enjoy your happy news xxx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

PinkPeacock - I'm trying so hard not to walk around work with a permanent grin on my face, folk will think I'm nuts! I think our WTF moments will last a good while. First time we've ever used a pregnancy test (obviously), so no real clue what we were doing. We opted for the digital so that there was absolutely no confusion and within a minute it came up pregnant, but the wee egg timer was still flashing, and I was convinced it was waiting to add "NOT" before it, and then the 2-3 weeks popped up!! I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.xx


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi everyone.  Hope you are all doing ok!

Sadly, our world has just come crashing down this morning.  After only 48 hours after seeing our very first BFP, my blood test this morning came back too low so things aren't looking hopeful.  Have to go back for a retest to see if numbers have increased which is probably unlikely.  Just feel so devastated as we thought we'd finally had our lucky break after 5 previous failed cycles.  Just don't know how I'll get back from this.  Sorry to bring everyone down, I'm just feeling desperate


----------



## Holnshaun (Jan 8, 2015)

Good afternoon

Hope you dont mind me joining, i had ET yesterday with a 5 day blastocyst and it was a grade 3BB. Hoping it works, had 1 fresh cycle last year and was a bfn then another cycle in Jan 16 and had to freeze all....so third time lucky hopefully.

Is there any tips or things to eat or do on this 2ww, well its 9 days to be exact till OTD.

MEL78 sorry to hear your blood test came back low, fingers are all crossed your retest shows higher numbers! Try and keep your chin up xx


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

mel - How low is "too low"? In reading many threads here, some doctors seem to give up hope too early and put ladies through more stress than is necessary.

holnshaun - Welcome to the thread. Briefly, try to relax and not overthink things (haha!) Try not to lift heavy things or exert yourself during the 2ww. No sex and no hot baths. Food-wise, no uncooked meats, no raw milk cheeses, no sushi. Eat lots of protein and drink plenty of water. If you're the type to obsess and test early, buy lots of hpts. After you do one it's hard to stop and wait until OTD.


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Mel what was your beta? It might still be ok as long as it goes higher in couple of days xxx


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

It was 37 and it should be over 50 at this stage apparently. The vino didn't sound hopeful though. Other than some cramping, I have no other symptoms.


----------



## Amesy (Feb 1, 2015)

Mel - so sorry to hear this news. But don't give up hope just yet. You still have another test. This whole thing is such a long process and is so emotionally exhausting. But try to think neutral or positive thoughts. Negative ones only make it worse for me. Think of this as just your 2ww prolonged. You don't have a negative yet.

Wrt the symptoms, lots of people have no symptoms and cramping is the most common symptom so not sure what that medical professional said was really helpful.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you. I just can't believe it really. Trying to remain hopeful but also need to be realistic. My clear blue tests are still showing as 1-2 weeks pregnant which would suggest no increase. I had ec on the 25th so it should be more like 2-3 weeks.  I can't seem to find any concrete information anywhere about whether things can turn out positively. Just have to keep optimistic until Friday I suppose.


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Fantastic Starmaker! Great birthday for your partner! Xxx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Mel78 - I'm really sorry to hear your news. I don't know very much about these things, but echo what everyone else is saying about remaining positive. I had a wee Google and found this:

hCG levels During Early Pregnancy:
hCG levels in weeks from LMP (last menstrual period):

3 weeks LMP:	5 – 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP:	5 – 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP:	18 – 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP:	1,080 – 56,500 mIU/ml
7 – 8 weeks LMP:	7, 650 – 229,000 mIU/ml
9 – 12 weeks LMP:	25,700 – 288,000 mIU/ml
13 – 16 weeks LMP:	13,300 – 254,000 mIU/ml
17 – 24 weeks LMP:	4,060 – 165,400 mIU/ml

So technically you still do fit into the 3-5 week range if this is correct. Again, I'm sorry that I don't know much more, but I'm keeping everything crossed for you that it all turns out to be fine.xx


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks starmaker. These do look promising but the clinic didn't really give me much hope when I asked. Just got to pray that I have a fighter in there. Still no bleeding and I'm not in a lot of pain which I hope is a good sign. Fingers crossed for a good rise on Friday  

Hope you and DP are doing well  x


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Mel I wouldnt stress yet. My ckinic likes to see 50 too but you never know. Maybe have implanted later and since it dounle ev ery 2 days, you might have started around 5 then by day 3 -10, then day 5, 20, day 7 40. So that would be a week past implantation. How many days past implantation are you? Xx


----------



## Faith over Fear (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Mo89. Thank you  That does give me some confidence. I had 2 hatching blastocysts transferred on 30/7 so I would have thought they would implant quite early on? I'm not sure though so perhaps they may have implanted later? Xx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Mel, she's doing well, thanks for asking. Her cramping as disappeared, and she has no other symptoms, so it's similar to you so keep your chin up. Was just thinking the same as what Mo89 said about late implantation, maybe that could be the issue? I'm not really familiar with the IVF process, does your clinic do blood tests often before scanning?xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Mel if you had it done the 30th, say implantation happened 2 days later o the 1st august, then but 7 days after you could be around 40. So that would have been about monday? So I really wouldnt stress just now. Yehsome people have reAlly high numbers but as long as it increases. Whens your next bloods? So your hoping it to be about 70-80 next time. I know its hard not to stress. Xxx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Mel I'm really sorry I missed your post. How frustrating for you and gutting. There is still hope though but it's always hard to stay positive on this journey! Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm 9dp3dt and main symptoms are extreme irritability and v emotional. Very much like before AF!


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Mel78, try to stay positive until your next blood test. It could be a late implanter. Not every woman has high level to start with. Fingers crossed for you and your little crumbs.
xx


----------



## Deb24 (Mar 12, 2015)

I knew I wouldn't last until test day on Tuesday - POAS this morning and it's positive!!! Can't believe it!!!! I'm 7dp6dt today and the lines were nearly the same darkness. Hubby doesn't want me to get to excited, but I'll be doing a test every day until Tuesday!!!


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Congrats Deb! I'm 10dp3dt and not meant to test until Monday. My partner is away until tomorrow and it's so tempting but he'd kill me. Will try and hold out until Monday but it's so hard! Feel like it hasn't worked for some reason.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Congratulations Deb, fantastic news!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.xx

Magicpillow - got everything crossed for you.xx

How is everyone else doing?xx


----------



## nitchel86 (Aug 1, 2016)

Debs24 - congratulations! I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

AFM - I gave into temptation this morning and tested early 12dpiui. I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but there was definitely a faint line. I'm going to try and hold out till my OTD on Sunday to retest. Fingers crossed the line is darker by then x


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Congratulations to all the BFP's!! So pleased for you all! 

AFM - OTD today so we tested again and had 2 strong lines and a positive 2-3 on clearblue digital. HCG bloods booked for the morning to check on levels because last time they weren't rising as they should, so fingers crossed! 

Hope everyone is keeping as sane as is possible!


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Congratulations on the bfps   

My OTD is Saturday so I am 12dp2dt and have held out not testing but this morning I had a small bleed, it seems to have stopped but I am having on and off pains/cramps on one side since...anybody else had this ?  Dreading it is my AF.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Nitchel86 - Congratulations on your faint line, will keep everything crossed that it gets darker by Sunday, and hopefully some of our luck rubs off on you guys!xx

VickieAnna - Really hoping this is your time, good luck!xx

Torie0814 - Could you be having some implantation bleeding? Keeping everything crossed for you.xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations to your BFP Deb24!


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Omg loads of BFPs ,fantastic news   


Torie, bleeding means nothing. Could be implantation, you can have a big bleed and still get a bfp. Try not to worry.


Xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Torie0814 my friend in Edinburgh had also a small bleeding  and little cramps and she's 9 weeks pregnant!
x


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Congrats on the BFPs!

I have also had bleeding too.  I'm 10dp3dt and OTD is Monday.  At lunchtime I had trouble getting the pessary in (they normally slide in with the applicator easily) when I'd finally managed to push it in, it hurt and some blood came out on it.  Since then I've had a bit more blood and it's coming out on a pad.  Just light but I'm fearing the worst.  My AF always starts light.  

I think I've got a mental block now with the pessary as couldn't push it in tonight either and it hurt when I eventually did manage it!


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Evening ladies, 
Congratulations to those of you with BFPs. So sorry for those of you with BFNs. 

AFM I tested today - straight into boots when I stepped off the plane. My beta OTD is Saturday but I got a faint BFP. I've been here before though so I'm trying not to get too excited. 

Good luck to all of you, 
Lisa


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Congrats on your bfp lfp64

So to add to the confusion, I got a bfp this morning, BUT, still bleeding   so I don't hold out much hope but will test again tomorrow on otd. Never had a positive result on a hpt before !!


----------



## Amesy (Feb 1, 2015)

Morning ladies, congrats to all the BFPs!! Keeping my fingers crossed all goes well. My condolences to all the BFNs. Try to stay positive and take care of yourself.

Afm we tested last night (13dp5det) and got a BFP!!! So excited. DH cried. Trying to not jump too far ahead as still have bloods on Tuesday and of course 3-4 months before we're in the safe zone.

For what it's worth, I had some slight period style cramping for past few days and kept thinking it was going to come but now that's gone. Only other symptom was sore nipples but that could be the cyclogest. About 3 days after ET I also remember having some intense cramping for about 12 hours that I now think was implantation.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Fantastic news ladies, sending positivity to you all, bleeds are scary, but don't mean it's over. The embryo has dig deep into the uterine lining, it often causes bleeding xx


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow there's loads of BFP's! Congratulations to you all! 

Torie - bleeding doesn't necessarily mean it's bad, I had some brown/pink blood on 7dp5dt so was convinced it was over and still got my BFP. Do your clinic do bloods so you could have some reassurance? 

AFM - I'm off to the clinic this morning for some bloods so will hopefully have an idea this evening as to which way this pregnancy is going to go. Everything is well and truly crossed for this time to be a sticky bean! 🙏🏼

Hope everyone is holding out okay  x


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Congratulations Ljp64, Amesy and Torie0814 on your BFP's, fantastic news! Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy.xx


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Got my Beta results back and they're 2051 at 14dp5dt so we're over the moon! Thank you for all your support ladies! Good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey ladies can I join you? I had my embryo transfer today at 3pm, on day 3. I had 2 6 cell embryos put back one grade 3 ( 4 bring the best) and 1 grade 2. Praying they stick!! Has anyone else had a day 3 6 cell? My clinic weren't worried at all, however o hoped they'd have been 8 cells. They said day 3 is anything between 6-8 xx


----------



## Jamie16 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi guys I'm new to this thread 

I had two blastocyst embies popped back in last Saturday and they said they were high graded, so like a lot of people I made the big mistake of testing early ( suppose to test this Monday ) tested on day 4 after transfer and obviously not pregnant on clear blue so knew trigger was out of my system following day first thing in morning used a Tesco digital and too my surprise got a BFP 🤗🤗 but retested this morning with clear lie and got not pregnant so now so disappointed and wish I had not tested at all 

Has anyone else had this 

Stressing myself out 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## nitchel86 (Aug 1, 2016)

Congratulations VickieAnna, that's fantastic news! 

Welcome Chilton12 and Jamie16.

AFM - I couldn't hold out till Sunday to retest as planned (surprise, surprise). It paid off though because we got a very strong second line so there's no doubt whatsoever now that we have our BFP!!!!!! We can't believe it. Fingers crossed it sticks for a very happy 9 months x


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Morning ladies, 
Congratulations *VickieAnna*, that sounds like a fantastic beta. And congrats on your BFP *Nitchell*.

*Jamie16 * it sounds like you're testing too early. Hopefully you'll see that line in a few more days. I've been a serial tester so I know how tempting it is!

AFM there line on the HPT is darker this morning. I have my beta and then intralipids today. They'll retest my beta on Monday. Fingers crossed. Still trying to study calm as I've been here twice before and it didn't end well. I've got far more pulling and period type pain this time though so I hope that's a good sign.

Good luck everyone, 
Lisa


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm needing a bit of reassurance as I'm felling really low. I had a 3 day transfer yesterday of 2 6 cell embryos. 1 was grade 3 (4 being top) and 1 grade 2. Unfortunately we had an unsuccessful frozen  transfer in April, which is why I think so down down, of 2 abnormally developed 5 cell embryos on day 3. These 2 current embryos haven't abnormally developed but we're only 6 and due to hubby having extremely poor sperm, I'm worried they aren't going to carry on developing inside me :-(. 

Has anyone else had any success stories from 3dt 6 cell embryos?

Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## Holnshaun (Jan 8, 2015)

Chilton, Don't be feeling low, there are better inside you than in the lab, try and keep your mind busy, go to the cinema, out for lunch, take each day as it comes. xx

wow theres lots of BFPS!! congratulations everyone, so nice to see, here's for a sticky happy 9 months to you all!

You early testers, how early are you testing? 

Im wanting to test early but don't wanna test too early!



Hollie


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi 😊

It's true, the quality isn't that important. My friend had  3BC and a 4CC Blastocyst last year and the doctor said that she shouldn't expect to get pregnant. She delivered twins in May. 
My other friend had 6 times top grade blastocysts and it didn't work. Only the first time when she had a average quality 2 cell embryo.

I tested 4dp5dt and could see a faintest line.
Tested every day after that and the line was stronger and stronger. Had 2 days before my OTD a HCG-ß of 295.

Congratulations to all BFPs!  

I'm feeling with all the BFN  

x


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Hoinshaun. I'm trying to keep as busy as possible . We're going to Cornwall for a week Monday so I'm hoping that it keeps me occupied and helps embies grow xxx


----------



## littlerosie (Apr 27, 2014)

Going to join in , this us a lucky thread. Some great betas too, congrats ladies! Magicpillow I'm rooting for you as wever were both on coping after loss thread a few months back.
I had a FET of 1  3 day 8 cell embryo 2 days ago. This is my 5th 2ww, my other 4 resulted in 2 babies and sadly 2 mcs. I'm hoping for a happy ending, I always test 8dp3dt so 6 days to go.. thinking of waiting longer this time as it's the last go. 
From what I've read 6 cell embryos can be great bfps, we had a bfp from a 6 and a 5 cell. The clinic wouldn't bother implanting  if they didn't think it would thrive. It's already gone through a lot so be hopeful!


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks littlerosie! Congratulations on your bfp . I'm praying one sticks! Your story about anxious it as there are mixed reviews about 6 cell success rates; Lots of sites say they preferably should be 8 but I'm keeping some hope. When was your transfer littlerosie? xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey ladies,

I'm 2 days post a 3dt and I've just noticed light pink discharge (spotting) when I went to the toilet. Is this normal? Could it be implantation bleed? Surely it's too late early Help pls xx


----------



## littlerosie (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Chilton,
I'm 3dp3dt and I've been extensively googling today, as I'd a slight bit of pink. Probably a bit early but possible. Also could be irritation from the progesterone gel. But def not a bad sign x


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks littlerosie, glad it's not just me lol. What cells are these ones? How old is your other one from last cycle? Mine are 8 and so grown up now! Love them too hits but grave another, and so do they. Good luck! Xx


----------



## dee_30 (May 11, 2016)

Hey ladies hope u don't mind me joining!!  I had my embryo transfer yesterday (5 day extended blastocyst x2). My trigger was pregnyl on sat 6th. My clinic have advised me to wait until the 27th to test but I don't think I'll be able to hold out that long!!!!! 

How early do you think I could test?? 

How long for the pregnyl to leave my system??


Thanks 😘


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Well it was a bfn today, 13dp3dt. Devastated as it was probably our last chance. Hard seeing my partner so upset as he cried which I've never seen in 5 years together. I really hoped one of our embryos would take.


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Magic sorry to hear of your bfn x

We too had a bfn yesterday, this cruel Ivf, gave a positive Friday and a negative Saturday ... We have a Frostie to go but this was our last Ivf cycle .. Wishing you all success xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

So so sorry magic pillow and Torie      

Welcome Dee, sorry I can't help with your question. But I know some ladies test every day and watch the trigger leave their system.


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Magic and torie I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN's 😔 Take care of yourselves! IVF is such a cruel process and it really does test the best of us! 

Afm - after my strong beta Friday I was feeling positive until I started bleeding today for about an hour, it was proper red blood and a few clots 😔 Going for repeat bloods in the morning but fearing the worst!


----------



## Molly Elizabeth (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi everyone, I had IUI on Friday 5th July and have been told to test on Thursday 18 and the wait is killing me. I've not really had a no symptoms apart from sore nipples, but I've been told that could be due to cyclogest pesserie said. Good luck everybody xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

So sorry for the bfn and sad news. 


Dee I would say in 9 days you should know as that would be 14dpo.so maybe even in a week?


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi All I am 6dpt of 5dt the wait is killing me I have had liight bleeding since day after transfer but only when I go to the toilet, my head is a mess I cannot focus on anything, heartburn has started today I am going from positive to negative thoughts constantly and still got 5 more days till I can test.

Good luck to all testing this month


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

So sorry to hear about all the BFN's, thoughts go out to you all.xx

VickieAnna - got my fingers crossed that everything is OK for you guys.xx

I hope everyone else is doing well and good luck to all those testing this week.xx


----------



## Holnshaun (Jan 8, 2015)

Posthoughts: im also 6dp5dt and I've only has little symptoms (as long as they are not in my head) feeling slightly dizzy the other day and lethargic! Nothing else really, im.beining to think this hasnt worked... Ive had 1 failed fresh icsi and 1 cancelled due to ohss and had 5 frosies, 1 but back! 
Trying to take each day as it comes! 

Im so sorry to hear about the BFNs, take care of yourselves this is a very tough process to go through xx


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you starmaker, clinic still seem positive just need to wait for blood results! X


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks HolnShaun just been on the phone to the hospital as the bleeding seems worse keeping everything crossed while I wait for a call back.  This is my second ICSI first time nothing made it to transfer this time had one fresh transfer and waiting to see if others were frozen been TTC for 12 years


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Posthoughts - my clinic have told me to up the pessaries when I've bled before, I had a bleed yesterday and that's what they've said again, what pessaries are you taking? X


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind me joining. 

Had 2 embryos transferred at day 4 today - 1 Grade A and another Grade B. OTD is 29th aug. Although ive had 3 previous cycles, this is my first 2ww and could really do with company! 

Will have a proper read later on to catch up on everyone elses progress. X


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi VickiAnna I am on Cycloest 400mg 3 x day I only started them on transfer day as I was not supposed to be having a fresh transfer but everything changed last minute, the bleeding seems to be easing again now, this is driving me nuts and I am still waiting on my call back x


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

I would try not to worry, I bled during my 2WW and still got a BFP, I was on 3x Utrogestan per day and thy have upped it to 4x now as I had a bleed again yesterday. I'm just waitin now for my repeat beta's as the hey were 2051 on Friday. Try not to loose hope, the clinic have said its really normal to have some bleeding.


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks again Hospital want me to stay as I am so 5 more sleeps till test day if I haven't pulled my hair out before then!!


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

Sorry about this and maybe tmi but has anybody had rectal bleeding from using pessaries when I had my last one a small clot came out could of been my cause for so much bleeding earlier


----------



## Boofulls (Aug 15, 2016)

So nice to hear all the support on here.

Our two week wait came to an end yesterday. Partner had 17 eggs collected, 7 fertilized and 3 made it to blastocyst. 
Had a 4BB grade transfered on the 3rd but bleeding started evening of 8dp5dt and alas, a BFN. 

This was our first go at it, so hoping that the 2 little frosties survive and we can be hopeful for a BFP.

Progesterone is a right bugger for mimicking all of the pregnancy symptoms, and she had ALL of them.


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey Boofuls Good luck with your frosties and sorry about your BFN 
They do say frosties are healthier babies 
x


----------



## doublec16 (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats to everyone with BFP.

AFM - I wasn't sure if I wanted to join here given the result of my last cycle (IVF, no eggs retrieved, after several posts on here about how great my follicles were growing - the biggest disappointment so far), but I went with natural cycle IUI this time and after one scan there was a 18mm follicle all ready to go and after triggering over the weekend I had the IUI procedure yesterday. So far I've had a tiny bit of cramping (to be expected when a foreign substance is introduced directly into the uterus), a bit of queasiness yesterday after the procedure (but maybe because I was sitting backwards on the bus), and now, even before anything could really be happening in my body, I'm almost blacking out when I stand up too quickly, which is what happened after I had an ET on a previous cycle. Maybe it's all in my imagination. Because it's a natural cycle I'm not doing pessaries so I don't think there should be anything causing me to feel different from usual. Am I making sense or am I going crazy or both?

Anyway, I'm all alone here so I could really use your good wishes, and of course I pass mine on to everyone still waiting for a result.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Hi DoubleC16. This 2ww is a nightmare. Every single twinge of anything "Does this mean I'm pregnant?". I think it's normal, as far as that goes! All the best for a BFP. x.


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi all,

Our journey ended with a bfn and the worst period I've had for a while. The lady at the clinic cheerfully told me yesterday that it will be bad as the progesterone has made a lovely thick lining in case of pregnancy and now it all has to come out., good job I couldn't smack her down the phone!  

We're going to regroup and hopefully get round #2 in before the end of the year.

Best of luck to everyone else  

Herts x


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm similar Herts. My period has been really really heavy and full of constant big clots. I've felt like I'm flooding a lot of the time. Hadn't expected such a heavy one.


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi ladies

Magicpillow and Herts, sorry to hear sbout awful periods. Like we need anymore torture after a BFN. All the best for your next round.

Double16, i feel just like you! Analysing every ache and cramp. Im on loads of progesterone so its prob that which is giving me side effects. But still cant help hoping its my embies burrowing away in me!

Post thoughts, ive never heard of rectal bleeding with cyclogest but i am inserting it the front way. Whens your OTD?

Afm, i am on Day 3 post transfer and its looking like a longgg 2 weeks ahead! Some cramping but no signs of implantstion bleeding as yet x


----------



## mrs sm (May 27, 2013)

Hi it's my first ever post and I'm desperate to relate to someone, I recently has a 5 day frozen embroyo transferred and Im in my two week wait, Ive cheated and tested today 4 days before my date and its negative I'm so upset I was convinced it would work as my first frest ivf worked and the consultant was so positive saying its a good egg. I Have one more frozen egg. I just find the whole process is emotionally draining


----------



## Holnshaun (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi guys sorry i havernt been on for a couple of days needed to keep myself away as each twinge etc was wanting me to test. My offical test by liverpool is saturdat but my blood test by the satellite centre is tomorrow. Today i tested at home early with the faintest lin you can see....is this classes as too early? Or im not actually pregnant...will the blood test show a more accurate reading tomorrow? Hollie


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

I'm not sure what the heavy bleeding was but could of just knocked something with pessaries cannot do the front way as I have watery bleeding since day after transfer so 8 days now..  I have to do a HPT on Saturday but I was naughty and did one yesterday which was negative but was too early to test I think (I hope) Since then my nausea has kicked up a notch I just want Saturday to be here I'm so tired with a constant headache and really hormonal. 

So sorry to the ladies suffering sending love and hugs to you x


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Holnshaun - unless you had hcg medication, which takes a while to work out of your system, any line on a hpt is a positive, even if it's a faint one. I hope the next one  is darker for you.

Posthoughts - probs a bit early. They do say a few days for implantation and then a couple more before the hcg shows up in urine.

I am having the same dilemma as my hpts are calling me in the same way as chocolate does! I'm 7dpo today and struggling not to test. I have 10 ultrasensitive hpts. I think maybe we should not buy our hpts until our test day!


----------



## Molly Elizabeth (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi Ladies, well my official test date is tomorrow but I sneakily did a test today and it's come up positive, but I'm having cramps and spotting, I really feel like I'm coming on  I will test again in the morning and ring the clinic and see what they say. Good luck to those drill waiting x


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Firstly huge hugs to all the BFN's and the horrible aftermaths. Be strong. Take each day as it comes 

Big fat hugs to the BFP's - may you all have a wonderful and healthy pregnancy!

Ok so I am going out of my mind. I had two embryos transferred last Sat (13th Aug) and am going out of my mind. I am not sure what is a sign I am preg. If I should do a HPT or leave it to OTD!* *pulls hair out** My OFD is this Monday coming... arrghhhh! Suggestions?

So far my symptoms have been constipation, diarrhea, heartburn, ovary pains, stomach pain (is that uterus pain?), feeling a little ill, bloated one day and then totally fine the next day, sore breasts and feeling tired. 

I am not even sure if these symptoms mean anything to be honest. Don't some women have nothing at all and get BFP? Or it could be the progesterone playing evil tricks!


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining this group. I have just entered 2ww, having had a top quality 2 day embryo transferred today at ARGC. It's our first IVF and I've not been pregnant before so have no idea what it feels like 
I think I'm pretty easy going but I know it's early days so I will probably need your support if (when) I start to lose my mind and analyse everything.
Very best of luck to every single one of us!!! Xxxx


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome Pritamin - Im a newbie like you too. Whens your OTD? My transfer was only 2 days ago and already im listing all my possible symptoms!

Senorita, i suspect thats what i am going to be like in a weeks time. At first i was determined to wait till blood test OTD but decided I wont be able to handle a negative result on my own so ordered my pee sticks which should arrive next week. From all ive read, i dont think any sign is reliable as they could all be coming from progesterone. Waiting till your OTD to do pee test is probably best  but thats a serious test of willpower for me!! Good luck if you decide to test early!!

Molly, congrats on the early BFP. I hope the cramps is just your embie getting settled in!

Sorry my phone is being silly and not lettimg me scroll down further. Good luck if there is anyone else testing!!


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

Welcome newbies the 2ww is horrific last week I was feeling positive this week negative and just found out my 3 embryos didn't make it to freezing. Just got to hope and pray for a positive on Saturday. 
Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Ladybug - my otd is 30th August, so 13 days from today. Lucky 13 I hope!

Posthoughts - sorry to hear about your Frosties  but you know when God closes a door, he also opens a window so hopefully you'll test positive on Saturday!!! Xxx


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Posthoughts - fingers crossed for you for Saturday. :hugs:

What is the best pregnancy test to use? I was thinking of picking up FRER.  Am  I too soon to test? I had EC on Saturday 6th and sorry had ET on Monday 8th.  I think I got my dates confused in earlier post!


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
Jus popping on to see how you're all doing. 
Story to hear about your embies *Posthoughts*, just try to remember it only takes one. 
Good luck to all you PUPO ladies. *Molly*, congratulations on your BFP. 
*Senorita* I think FRER is the best to use but I did use a Boots early pregancy test in the evening a week after transfer and got a BFP. I used clear blue too because my chemist doesn't sell FRER but I do think FRER is more reliable.

Good luck everyone, 
Lisa x


----------



## Molly Elizabeth (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks ladies for the congrats, although the stomach cramps are really worrying me.

Senorita, I used a first response test yesterday and got a positive, but got a "not pregnant on the clear blue digital. Today I've tested again and got a positive on both  I would recommend the first response or super drugs early pregnancy test as they are also good. Xx


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Molly* don't worry about the cramps, it's your round ligaments stretching and catching on a nerve. It just shows your body is starting to get ready. The only time to be worried is if it turns from uncomfortable to unbearable, xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey everyone, how are you all feeling? Congratulations on those who have had a positive and hugs to everyone with negatives (I know how both feel X). 

After our last failure, and this being our final go ( as my hubby has no sperm left at all :-( ) we are praying it works! We had 2 good quality 3 day (6 cell) embryos back, high the clinic seemed happy with. What stages were everyone else's embryos? Has anyone had many symptoms? I've got extremely sore boobs, but I'm on estrogen patches due to a short cycle, and an occasional twinge. I remember with my daughters cycle, except for spotting, I had nothing so I'm hoping it's a good sign! Last time ( negative result) I had every symptom possible :-(. 

Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## dee_30 (May 11, 2016)

This 2ww is driving me mad!!!! I'm 5dp5dt and I stupidly did a test this morning and it was a negative. I know it's still early days but reading that other people got a positive this early has disheartened me a little. I have little to no symptoms,sensitive (.)(.) but generally at night time.


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey Dee,

I'm sure it would just be too early, don't worry too much ( I know it's easier said than done though). I've convinced myself it failed already and I'm being so moody to my hubby on our holiday in Cornwall :-( xx


----------



## dee_30 (May 11, 2016)

Chilton it's just such a roller coaster and I'm so impatient!! I'm off work and I was going to resume on Monday but I don't want to go back until I know either way! Try to enjoy ur holiday, hopefully we both get our positives x


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Chiltern - Mine were only 2 day embryos... I am not sure if that is a good or a bad thing. 

Dee I am also off work until Monday. I find out on Monday and am going to WFH that day. I have learned from experience that I should not be around people on test day.  When is yours?

I told the hubby about HPT and he has categorically banned me from doing it. He is right in that it will not prove anything at all and I still have to do the test on Monday in case it is wrong so why bother and put yourself through all of that?

Patience is a virtue


----------



## dee_30 (May 11, 2016)

Hi senorita!! Fingers crossed for u for Monday!! My otd is the 27th lol so a loooong way off!! I had a 5 day transfer on the 13th. I was secretly hoping to get a positive before the 27th xx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Good luck Chilton and all those who are waiting!

AFM, like an idiot, I did a hpt this morning at 8dpo. Seems I'm not an early starter! Feeling more stupid for doing it than disappointed. Hoping I can hold out til at least Saturday before doing another one!


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks ladies. Well all hopefully get our bfp' some soon. It is horrendous! You'd think that 3rd time round I'd be used to the waiting, but it gets harder :-(. Positive vibes to everyone.

What cells were your embryos [email protected] ?

Day 2 isn't bad Senorita, my friend had a positive and has twins from a 2 day transfer xx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Just straight home insemination for me, no treatments. Just a lack of suitable man in my life!


----------



## Holnshaun (Jan 8, 2015)

Had my bloods this morning, to get a call this afternoon with HCG levels at 216 im 9dp5dt and i got BFP!! I know its early days just hope he sticks with us!!


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Yay, congrats holnshaun!!!! 

Senorita - I had day 2 transfer too. Embryo is best put back in where it belongs as soon as possible.
They wait for longer if you have more embrios to see which one is in the lead.

Xx


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

Congrats Hollnshaun!!!
This week is dragging bring on Saturday please and a BFP 

Good luck and positive vibes to you all x


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Congrats Holnshaun! Fab news


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Congrats Holnshaun! Thats a great beta I think for 9dpt!!


----------



## Holnshaun (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone! So shocked and over the moon!

Posthhoughts fingers crossed for saturday! X


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi ladies - I'm currently 1dp3dt - can I join you guys for the support pleaseeeeeeeee!
Im constantly achey already it's unreal! After egg collection i know my follicles were swollen - that seems to have gone now but my uterus is aching like mad! I know no symptoms and lots of symptoms result in the BFP!!! Hope everyone is managing the 2ww ok. 
I'm trying to take it easy but it's not that easy chasing a 19 month old around and trying to entertain her! so I'm kinda restricted but I'm of the view that so long as I'm not being strenuous normal activity should be fine 😊


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi HMP  nice to see you here too


----------



## Welshgirl76 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Ladies, can I join in too? I've just had my first natural IVF cycle and had 2 eight cell embryos transferred yesterday (does that mean I'm 1dp3dt? - just getting use to the acronyms). 1 day down and 15 day to go until I do my test!


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi welshgirl and hmp, welcome! 

Hmp  - thats what I've been told; you can carry on with normal activities you've just got to avoid heavy lifting etc. 

Welshgirl - yeah it does mean you're 1 day post transfer. I had a 3day transfer and I test next Thursday (day 13-14) you have a little longer to wait. 

Xx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi girls, I've noticed a bit of pinkish mucus (sorry, tmi) today. I'm 2dp2dt so it's defo too early for implantation bleed but could it be from transfer or even the Prontogest injection.
Has anyone else had this? Not concerned just curious. Xxx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey Pritamin, 

I had a pink spotting on day 2 post 3 day transfer. It didn't last long and I haven't had one since, I'm 7 days post transfer now. I don't know whether implantation can happen earlier - sorry.

Good luck x


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey Pritamin

I had a 5dt and starting having discharge the day after transfer and it hasn't stopped my OTD is tomorrow hope this is a good sign for both of us.

Good luck all x


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Do you mean pink discharge or normal discharge? I've had one episode of pink spotting and then discharge (sorry tmi). I don't know if it's just evacuate of the pessaries though x


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

Mine has been a blood discharge varying in colour and amount but never enough to go on a pad or liner just on tissue when  go to the toilet tmi I know x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Pink discharge, no spotting. It's probably From the transfer as I don't use the pessaries anymore. Good luck for tomorrow Posthoughts. Xxx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Mine didn't last long, but like you said, it was 2 days after transfer, could have just been that. 

All the best for your tests ladies - fingers crossed for you both. My test is Thursday, so scared, don't want to do it incase it's negative again as we can't ever do it again :-( xx


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Hiya pritamin! I didn't realise you were on this board too! I think the spotting is normal - you have had all sorts of things progged around so my guess would be that it's a follow on from the process your body has been through at this stage.
I'm symptom spotting like mad but just a little achey uterus today! Implantation wouldn't have occurred yet so who knows!
Everyone is different! There is no way to know for sure until you test! Is anyone going to test themselves at home? I will but will probably do it 3-4 days before the official test day 😀


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey HMP, I am testing at home and then just call he clinic with the results. I hate the build up to the test and the anxiety :-(. Just anxious as mine are 6 cell, did your clinic say that was okay? Mine did, but still worried xx


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

On day three they can be between 6-8 cell, a perfectly good embryo can be more or less though.
I had one they are culturing that was 5 cell on day 3 and they thought it was still worth looking at that one to see if it makes it to blasocycst or not and to subsequently freeze. I don't know the outcome yet though but everyone is different! 😀


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

I will probably do a home test a day before otd (if I can last that long) as my mum is travelling back home in the morning of otd and she will be anxious to know.


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks HMP, fingers crossed your embie made it to freeze. That's made me feel a little reassured  xx


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

The spotting thing is normal. I had it for around 3 days post transfer. Don't worry. 

I just had the mother of all arguments re early testing with the husband. I really want to do it to get an inkling of what is going on and he is adamant that we should wait until Monday. As close as it is I am going mad. And I can't even have a wine to chill out! Argh! 

Sorry needed to vent!


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Has anyone heard of it being bad to drink pineapple juice? I've had a couple before today and heard an old wives tale it can cause uterus contractions and miscarriage :-( xx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Chilton, I've not heard of it and frankly I don't think it can cause any issues. My friend loves pineapple juice and carried on drinking it during both her pregnancies and nothing happened.
But maybe just stop as it will probably make you feel calmer about it.

Senorita - that's a very difficult decision. I think it's better to test to prepare yourself if it's bad news but men have different ideas in their heads which is hard to understand but we have to take into consideration. For them I think it's coming from fear, I mean as long as you don't test (in case of a negative) they still have hope. At least by DH always banned me from testing even a couple of days after I was due when we tried naturally because he didn't want to lose that little sparkle of hope. When is your OTD?


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Hi Senorita! I'm the same with testing early, but it really is a bad idea (we still do it anyway though). If it's negative, which it probably will be, as too early, it leaves you upset. Then if it's positive, because it's so early, you still might only have a chemical and get AF, which is even worse. 
I just want to know that something is happening though.  

Chilton12  -there is something in pineapple that is good, but then something in it that's bad and I think it's all to do with it being fresh or not? There are lots of knowledgeable ladies on here who probably know the details!


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks ladies. Another thing to worry about :-(. I've had a couple of glasses over the last week. Less then 1 a day so trying not to worry, but there's an old wives tale it can cause uterus contractions and miscarriage :-(. My clinic said to ignore and it's only if I drink pints every day xx


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Senorita, test without him knowing! Ive done it before and if it makes u feel better then you know that's what you need to do. With my daughter my test showed 4 days before test day and got stronger every day - I believe the best tests are first response brand. Everyone has their own opinion so you should do what you want to!
Re pineapple - I believe it is a good thing as well as Brazil nuts for implantation - I have always eaten fresh pineapple though. It obviously worked on my succcessful round!!! There are no 'miracle' foods - eat sensibly and avoid processed foods and caffeine. A healthy balanced diet with treats of course are not going to harm anything! 😊


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks so much ladies. I was thinking of doing it and not telling him but then feel bad. Argh! I am feeling calmer after reading your responses. 
My OTD is Monday so not long to go. Will keep myself busy and just wait until then. I guess I have nothing to gain by doing it earlier and if it is negative I will just will the result to be otherwise on Monday. Or if it's positive I could be let down on Monday for some reason. God knows what. 
As for pineapple - I am drinking like half a glass of it every day. I don't think it'll harm in anyway!


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone!  Think I'll carry on then . I'm on holiday so hard to not drink alcohol, coke or coffee and eat healthy lol. With my 1st successful round, I was my most unhealthy lol. I ate take always and chocolate and drank coffee as I didn't know (I was only 21). I've been a lot more strict this time and last. I was extremely strict on my last cycle, which ended in a negative :-(, so I thought I wouldn't try and stress as much this time. My clinic told me I could have one coffee a day if I wanted so I've had the occasional one every now and then as a treat . 

Xx


----------



## littlerosie (Apr 27, 2014)

Don't worry about the pineapple Chilton, I've read that it's meant to help implantation. If there's was any harm the clinics would surely warn us.
Senorita same situation here. I went and did a sneaky test this morning and got an extremely faint bfp. So I told dh. Then thinking it'd be a stronger line at 4 pm I took another test which was bfn. So I ruined the evening and I know I'll test again in the morning but ether way it's not good til beta if possible  
Good luck to all testing tnrw


----------



## Lolla82 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining in. This is my first ever post so I'm a newbie!

I'm due to have ET in approx 10 hours and 7 minutes, I'm very excited and anxious. It's our first ivf/icsi cycle, started mid July and had EC on Monday 15th august, if all goes well we plan to have x2 5 day blastocyst transfers in the morning.

Am driving my DH mad with my obsession of what I should and shouldn't do, what I should and shouldn't eat, what I should and shouldn't anything at all, so thought I'm sure there are others in the same boat as me! 

Does anyone know if it's ok to have a can of caffeine free Diet Pepsi? We both quit smoking last year but very occasionally vape, 0 nicotine, is that ok? I'm stressing and panicking about so many things, I'm trying to tell myself to take it easy and not be hard on myself, some people are pregnant for months before knowing they are and they eat normally drink normally and party etc and they have healthy babies!

Sorry I just rambeled on


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi ladies can I join? I am in the two week wait and am currently 4dp5dt. Wanting to test already even though it would be way too soon to detect!  how is everyone else coping in the two week wait? X


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey Kezzywoo,

I'm currently 8dp3dt of 2 6 cell embryos (okay quality). I'm dreading test day after our last negative :-(. It's our final go as my hubby has no sperm left at all :- we have twin daughters who are 8 from our first Icsi, so he won't consider a sperm donor. How are you feeling? X


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

So I'm treating myself to a mani and pedi. If I can't test early then I can at least get this done! Has anyone else got really bad leg cramps? Mine are terrible and I can hardly sleep at night due to it. I've never had it before during my previous waits and it isn't just specifically at night either. Help!


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

Just an update my OTD was today and it's a Negative so just got to deal with the fact I'll never be a mum as this was my last shot. 

Good luck to the rest of you x


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Posthoughts I'm so so sorry. Hang in there. I am at a loss for words and wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Positive thoughts I'm so sorry to hear that!! Hugs! I know nothing anyone says will make you feel any better, but try and focus on the positives that you've got! There's always a way - don't give up xxx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Sorry to hear your news Posthoughts. Be kind to yourself. xx

Welcome new ladies and good luck!

AFM I resisted the urge to test this morning (now 10dpo) so have rewarded myself with a pain au chocolat. Obsessing over my bbt now as usually it would start to fall around now. Nice and high still this morning though. OTD Weds/Thurs.


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh Posthoughts ... Massive massive hugs to you, I am so sorry to hear your news. I am lost for words and feel utterly devastated for you. Xxxxxxxx

Littlerosie - did you do another test today?


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

So I have returned home with a pregnancy test!  

I'm not strong enough to resist. Do I have to do this first thing in the morning or will now work?


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

It's better to use first morning wee, as it's more concentrated - especially if you're testing early  Good luck!


----------



## Lolla82 (Aug 5, 2016)

Good afternoon ladies,

I had my transfer about 3.5 hours ago, very excited, it's my first transfer, does anyone know if it's normal to have some pink spotting? I'm slightly panicked! Please advise...

Thank you


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Lolla - pink spotting is normal - wishing you all the luck in the world with your 2ww 😊
Posthoughts - hope you are ok - I know it's a terrible journey at times but you will know what your next steps will be, if you can give it another go then don't give up! I obviously don't know your personal circumstances X
Senorita, yes morning wee is supposed to be the best but when I tested 4days before test date I did so am and pm and both were good clear lines!!! Wishing you lots of luck if u do test xxx
I'm seriously hot - but reckon it's the weather and the drugs in me if I'm honest but you can't help but symptom spot can you! By the end of the day when I have been on my feet my uterus feels achey is that the case with any of you lot? My eggies should be at hatching blastocyst stage now! Fingers crossed they are as I am 3dp3dt! 😊


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Lolly totally normal. I spotted 3 days post transfer and was told if it continued or got worse then to contact the clinic.  
HMP I don't think I ever had uterus pains. Maybe some sharp pains for me pain has felt like the sides rather than the middle. ...

So.... I tested. I used a superdrug test kit and got a faint line for the positive. I felt elated but also am just taking a deep breath as I'm not sure what that faint line means. I will test with FRER tomorrow morning but I'm thinking my DH was right. What does it actually tell me? Not a lot. Considering my OTD is Monday I would of thought the line would of been much stronger ..?


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

I as told by my clinic Senorita, that any line, no matter how faint, is still a positive! Congratulations xx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Looks good Senorita! As already said, any line is a +ve when it comes to hpts. Remember that some people do not get a positive until a few days AFTER AF is due and the majority or people don't get a positive until their otd day anyway. Saying that, I just tested again and it was a negative. Still far too early as otd is Weds/Thurs. Do we have a poas anonymous group?
I just can't help it!


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Really sorry to hear Posthoughts! Hope you are being looked after this weekend!

Senorita, yay for a line!! Fingers crossed it gets darker for you!

Lifebegins, POAS annoymous group - lol! That made me laugh! Here's hoping your lines will start to appear in the next couple of days (I assume you are going to keep testing!! )

Chilton are you next for OTD?

Welcome to the ladies that just joined. Day 5 post transfer for me. Kezzywoo, I think we might have the same OTD. Nothing new to report - odd headaches and the twinges in the uterus continue. My sad news is something happened to my online order of internet cheapies test sticks! So I need to decide if I am going to reorder some or just hold out and get proper ones during the week! The universe must be trying to tell me to stop trying to test early (as is my DH - whom I refuse to listen to since he won't be around with me OTD).

Take care ladies!


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Ladybug my otd is Thursday 25th :-0! Scared, don't want my bubble bursting as it's our final shot! xx


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks guys but I'm not convinced. Did a FRER test this morning and again faint line. I have a horrible feeling it's a chemical pregnancy or something isn't right. At least I don't have long to wait now. OTD is tomorrow for me. I'm being a rebel and having s cup of tea ha. 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Senorita - have hope! Many ladies don't get a positive at all until after their OTD.
I woke up feeling sick this morning and my boobs have never been so sore! Still bfn on the hpt though, but still very early. I've got a couple of busy days coming up, so I may be able to resist testing!


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks Lifebegins! Don't they? I didn't know that.... I will try and be positive but I think it's my previous history too. Although I didn't test at home that time. I just keep thinking its faint so means the hormone is too low and they will ask me to come back on Wednesday and it will be even lower etc etc. Hence Chemical. Which is exactly what happened my first time. Argh. Sorry see I'm doing it again. 

Anyway you definitely are too early to test. Sore boobs do hurt massively. Mine have calmed down a little. I can't hold any water in though and keep peeing especially at night. Can't lay on my belly either as find it painful after a while. Plus leg cramps are really bad. I was up until 5am today with them!


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for your kind words ladies this thread has been an amazing help and through my tears I have a small ray of hope that my family will help me pay for one more try. Goin to leave it until after new year though I am not emotionally strong enough to do it again this year but I wish you all positive tests and healthy pregnancies xx


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Best of luck Post - a break is a good idea. As we all know this process takes it out of you both physically and emotionally. Build yourself up and prepare yourself to give it the best shot possible.  What an amazing family you have that must love you so much to help out x


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

How's everyone feeling? I'm 9dpt3dt and I've had a funny turn and feel faint and dizzy :-(. Got slight twinges below and hoping it's a good sign, not bad! Anyone else have anything similar? Xx


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Senorita, keep positive and tomorrow will tell. 😊 You at least have a second line on that test so it's moving in the right direction! Let us know how you get on wont you. 
This symptom spotting is driving me crazy! I went from serious aches and pains yesterday to pretty much nothing today! I am only 4dp3dt so it's very odd! I guess if implantation has started it will start today! I've been pregnant before and I can't even tell what's going on so it just goes to show that no signs or lots of signs as they say can still result in bfp's!
Anyway, hope everyone had a nice weekend x


----------



## Justwillow (Aug 11, 2016)

Well following a positive transfer of a 5AA blastocyst and the only one we had... I took it easy and stayed positive...the 2ww came to an end BFN!! Was devastated! Had occasional twinges/mild cramps that lasted minutes! But they obviously weren't implantation twinges! Can't believe how low I feel! To top it the pain with the withdrawal bleed has been agonising... And I have a huge threshold!! Where do I go from here... Determined to do it again as feel it will be worth it in the end... Trying to bounce back... Think I need a bit more time!


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh justwillow, I am so so sorry to hear about your bfn. Big big hugs.   
Take a step back, regroup and have another try or more if you have to. As you said it yourself it will be all worth at the end but I know that this does not ease your pain at the moment. Have a large glass of wine, a good cry and cuddle with OH. 
Don't give up hope. We are stong women. We get knocked down but we get up again and again and again.


----------



## Molly Elizabeth (Apr 22, 2016)

Senorita- 2 days  before my otd I got a not pregnant on a clear blue digital, then on my otd I got a 1-2 weeks pregnant and then 2 days later 2-3 weeks pregnant. As you can tell I'm a bit obsessed about testing as I've been spotting and having cramps so have been a little worried and just wanted to make sure my levels were rising, although I didn't expect them to rise that quick! Anyway, my point is that although the line may seem feint, it's still a line and can easily get really dark in the next couple of days, good luck xx


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Justwillow, sorry to hear abt your BFN. I know there isnt much we can say to make you feel better but hope you are being looked after and trust you will come out stronger for the next round!

Molly, how far along are you now? I cant remember if you have had a scan yet.

HMP, my cramps initially seemed to die down a couple of days ago but seems to have cone back in full force. Was so worried AF was going to show! For those using Cyclogest, do you feel cramps right after insertion?

Chilton, dont know about dizzy spells being a sign but keeping everything crossed for you!! Not long to go!

Senorita, as others have said, there is still a chance lines could get darker. Keep the faith!

Pritamin, hope you are well and keeping busy.

Love to all x


----------



## Seabass1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi all, been TTc for 2.5 years and in that time I've noticed a pattern which results in a week of misery knowing my period is coming. On day 21 of cycle I have a sleep orgasm and then a week of dull, nagging stomach pains. 

Had a FET (medicated) and yesterday was day 21 and the same happened. Woke up really fed up. The same happened last month when I had my first FET which was a bfn.  Should I give up all hope the month? too much of a coincidence? I feel so down today.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Morning Ladies,

fingers still crossed for everyone still waiting. xx 

Justwillow, I'm sorry you got the bfn.   I think I may be heading that way too as my bbt dropped massively this morning. Any other symptoms could just as easily be AF on the way. I was really hopeful as I never get all these symptoms between periods. I haven't tested today as I am childminding for a couple of days.

The highs and lows are hard and this is only my first try! Feeling very inadequate to the task today. I hope we get some bfps among us over the next few days!


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Ladybug - I was wondering if the drugs could cause any symptoms - I have bad heartburn too but I did during my stims as well - I think that's just how I react to the hormones.
Senorita - all the luck for your official test 😊
Pritamin - I'm back at the clinic again tomorrow to re test my progesterone! Are you? Do you know what your level is? Mine is 165 and they said over 100 is fine but they just want to make sure it doesn't drop! Pretty close monitoring and another £80! 😊 I haven't had this before, it will mean I am only left alone for 5 days until my test date!


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Hi Seabass,
I really feel for you as I'm also having a down day, but I do think there is a lot of hope for you as your otd is quite some way away yet. Treat yourself and don't give up yet! xx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Lifebegins, I'm sorry to hear about your temp.drop. I know how it feels, I've had it every month for the last couple of years or since I've been monitoring my temp. (Stopped doing it for IVF though), BUT! I know that there could be an implantation drop. Not everybody gets that but some people do. When is your otd? 

HMP - I'm back tomorrow too. I just called them if I had to pick up the yellow slip or I can just head straight to HCA but sadly we need to pick up the slip first. I don't think they give them out before 8am though, do you?
My level was 311 on Friday and 366 yesterday but just as you they want to make sure it stays stable and doesn't drop. 
I've had slight headache this morning which I think can be all the immune drugs finally working in my system and making it weak. No other symptom but I rarely get any symptoms before AF either so I'm tying not to think about it much, I'm 5dp2dt so implantation would start to occur sometime around now. Better have a few Brazil nuts


----------



## Seabass1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you for replying. Had the transfer last Tuesday so still another week to wait. My body just seams so predictable at times. It's such an emotional roller coaster isn't it. Hope you're not too down today x


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone who has ha BFN please help! How long after stopping the meds have you had AF? I stopped Saturday and had had light bleeding from day after transfer until the day I stopped the Cyclogest now nothing and no signs of AF? Any ideas?? x


----------



## Seabass1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Post thoughts- last month I stopped the meds on the fri and AF arrived on the Sunday.


----------



## Molly Elizabeth (Apr 22, 2016)

Morning ladybug8410. I had IUI on Friday 5th August, so this Friday I will be 5weeks. Very early days yet and I won't be happy until my 7week scan on Fri 9th Sept. Cramps and spotting has stopped and its athe first day I've felt fine.x


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

JustWillow - sorry to hear about BFN. But glad to hear you are not giving up - keep fighting!  

Thanks Molly - I did test at home again this morning and STILL faint.   Congrats on your BFP  

HMP and Pritamin best of luck for tomorrow - hope it rises!

Posthoughts my AF arrived pretty much within a day when I stopped with the blasted progesterone. I am not sure what the deal is there but perhaps call your clinic and see what they say? I guess it could mess things around and may take a week for your body to settle down perhaps?

Thanks to all for the support and luck. I have been and done the done blood test - now just sat at home clock watching and taking my phone EVERYWHERE with me.


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hang in there Seabass - it may seem predictable but could mean different things during different cycles. Think positively - it really does help.


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Thinking of you senorita, fingers crossed!!! I hope you get a nice high number. Let us know. Keeping my fingers crossed. Xxxx


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Ooh, all the best Senorita!  Will be thinking of you. Xx

Pritamin, i think you may have meant  Lifebegins rather than me re body temp. I'm not temping. I'm 7dpt today and OTD is next Monday. Good luck for your blood test today. Kinda wished my clinic would do mine but apparently they don't! 

Molly, glad to hear you are feeling better. Everything is a bloody wait in this journey isn't it?!! Stay positive!

Posthought, not been there before but I hope AF shows for you soon so you can move on.

HMP, you are probably right in that most of our symptoms are probably that darn progesterone but I'm secretly still hoping it could be my embabies (whom we have started to call Tom and Jerry!). Good luck for your bloods too!!

Take care ladies x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh yes, sorry about that. I meant her 

ARGC are very good (perhaps the only clinic) that they monitor progesterone so closely, although it's another thing to obsess about


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ok so I got my results but I am so all over the place I can't work them out. I think the number is low 

Any help here would be much appreciated. I am sending them to my clinic in Spain but not sure how long before they get back to me. What does Weeks post LMP U/L even mean? 

*************************************************************

QUANTITATIVE Beta H.C.G.* 10.2 IU/L*

Expected ranges
Values of <5.8 indicate a Negative pregnancy test
Values of >=5.8 indicate a POSITIVE pregnancy test

Weeks post LMP U/L
3 : 5.8 ­ 71.2
4 : 9.5 ­ 750


----------



## AlexJane (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind if I post in the group. I'm one week in to my 2ww and I'm driving myself crazy!
I have minor cramps and feel like I would normally the week before AF is due - not sure if this is normal or if it means it hasn't work? Can't stop crying (which is very inconvenient) and think it hasn't worked.
Anyone who's been through this before advice and thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Senorita, my interpretation is 'weeks post LMP' means number of weeks past your last menstrual period. UL I think means upper limit. At first I thought it could be the units hcg is measured but looks like that is IU/L. 

I think just your result of 10.2 is a positive but perhaps on the lower side. However, from my understanding of beta readings, what really matters is how the numbers double from here so certainly would not be ruling yourself out!

Hope that is of some help!


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks Ladybug - I have been googling like crazy and you are right with regards to it all. I think I will have to go back in a couple of days like I expected. I think I know where this is going but will try and remain positivie. I keep getting AF type pains too and keep thinking and feeling like I have started...    

P.S Welcome AexJane - sorry a little self absorbed right now.


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Senorita, from your results it looks like it is a positive but a very low number - can you not speak to your clinic and ask what they think? As alreaedy said it is all about how it doubles from now on! I forget that this two week wait board is for all clinics - I'm with argc (as is pritamin) and those of you who have had bfn's I would recommend looking at them if you can financially afford it for another attempt - a cycle costs from 10-16k but their results do speak for themselves.
Pritamin - they make you go to get your blood form so they can also take payment - we have handed over thousands and I feel like saying do you really think I'm not going to pay you the £80!!!! Seriously!!!!
Lots of achey twinges for me again today - hopefully a good sign! Overdid it this morning going to a farm with my daughter but I guess if it's going to implant then going to a farm and pushing her buggy up the hill isn't going to harm it!
To those of you stressing - we all just have to go with the flow unfortunately - hope everyone is ok - a week until test day for me too!!!


----------



## Lolla82 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello ladies,

I'm only 2dp5dt, I had some spotting on transfer day, which stopped after a few hours, Iv been getting cramps almost like AF is about to show up which petrifies me, it's my first IVF/ICSI cycle and only know one other person who went through IVF for very similar reasons and after a BFP she miscarried and I don't want to bombard here with all my questions whilst she's coping with it all, I can only imagine what she is going through.

Does anyone know when I could technically test? Do I have to wait until 3 September or could I test on 1 September? I would test now if could 🙈. What's ok to do? Can I Hoover? Do some house work? Or should I literally not lift anything or exert myself at all?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks HMP - agree all about doubling. I did take a look at ARGC but it does seem really expensive? £10 - £15k per cycle - not sure we can stretch to that unfortunately


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

I think you can test when hcg starts to enter your bloodstream and also your urine 
http://www.bubblesandbumps.com/what-happens-after-embryo-transfer-day-3-day-5-transfer-calendar/
This is quite useful and it shows you that the hormone is present a few days before the official test day. I think first response are the best tests.
I am going to test 3-4 days before my test day every day - when I had my successful round it showed that early but you can still have late implantation so might still not show even if you are pregnant. However if you want to test there is no harm in doing so if that's what you want to do, it might give you the great result a little early!!!
Yes argc is sooooo expensive - three cycles has cost us £45k
I reckon my daughter cost us £18k, my unsuccessful round cost us £16k and we have now spent another £10k on our third round. Do have a look at them though - it all depends on whether you want to look at your immunes (which significantly rises the price) and I do reckon is why they get the results - if you want any more info then do message me anyone xx

/links


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
Just popping on to see how everyone's doing. 
*Lolla* I got my BFP at 7dp5dt but my OTD was 9dp5dt with bloods and 2 days later for HTP. If you goole "what happens after a 5dt" you get a timeline of when BHCG enters your blood stream. It's always detectable first in blood though. Good luck! As for activity levels I went to Barcelona three days after transfer and I did LOADS of walking but I didn't do any lifting. I'm still not vacuuming or carrying shopping. 
*Senorita* congrats on that BFP and good luck with the rise. Remember your beta needs to increase by 66% in 48 hours or double by 72. What's your clinics advice? 
*AlexJane* I had cramps at the beginning of week 2 and I got a BFP. I've also had them on a negative cycle too and TBH i think a lot of it is the cyclogest. They certainly don't mean it hasn't worked though. What was different for me was a kind of pulling like everything was stretching.

Good luck to you all, 
Lisa


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks all. Clinic has come back and asked me to re test on Wednesday .... Let's see ..


----------



## Justwillow (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi all

I am doing so so! Hard to stay positive... But I will be ok... Think AF has set me back!  The clinic has been great and we see the consultant mid September to see where we go from here... Just gives me a bit of space! And here I was thinking I was going to be getting married with a new addition to the family!!! Plans giving me a bit of a distraction! The dress was chosen as it can be adapted for all eventualities!  
Hi Post thoughts. I had a bfn on weds. Stopped the Meds. AF came with a vengeance Saturday night! I was told it would take 2 to 5 days!
Hi lifebeginsat40. Keep your chin up   . This is our first cycle. I feel I will be stronger on the next round. We were told sometimes the first cycle is a test run!!! An expensive one if you ask me, but am determined and will have more of an insight next time... Although nothing seems to have an influence of Mother Nature!
Going back to work Wednesday... Dreading it! 3 colleagues have just become grandmothers... 2 have just had babies and one is expecting and she didn't even know.. Life is so unfair at times!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Thanks for your kind words Justwillow. Let's hope we are all more successful next time. I got another huge drop in BBT this morning (36.8 to 36.37 in 2 days). AF is due tomorrow or Thurs and I think she's got her tickets booked and taxi waiting. I think it's the not knowing why it hasn't worked that is the hardest to deal with. I know my chances are slim to start with, but even so...

Oh well. Onwards and upwards and planning for the next round. Need to find my credit card.

Good luck and baby dust everyone. xx


----------



## AlexJane (Jul 27, 2016)

Morning ladies, 
thanks for the advice, it's good to know that cramps are normal though I still feel like it hasn't worked as having all symptoms of AF (moods, crazy dreams etc) but fingers crossed that's not what's happening.

Hope everyone is well and good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Morning ladies, 

How's everyone feeling? Congratulations to all the bfp's ;-). Big hugs to all the bfp's (I know how hard and happy both can be!). I'm testing in two days for a final time and I'm absolutely petrified!!! One minute I feel optimistic; the next I feel so negative and pessimistic :-(. We'll see I guess! Xxx


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi ladies! How's everyone doing? I've gone from having cramps/back pain/headaches to hardly any symptoms today. Terrified what this could mean. I'm 8 day today and was soooo tempted to get a test but managed to resist.

Chilton, ahh not long to go till your OTD!! Good luck!!! I sympathise with your alternating positive and negative feelings. I'm hoping I'll bounce back to optimism tomorrow!

Hi Alex.Jane. What day is your OTD next week? I also thought AF might be trying to make an appearance a couple of days ago but all my symptoms seem to have suddenly vanished.

Sorry to hear about temp drop Lifebegins..I really hope it turns out well for you still!

Justwillow,  wedding planning sounds fun (and stressful!!) But hopefully that will keep you occupied for a while. I have no words of advice about how to avoid pregnant ladies as that is all I see around me these days!!

Senorita, hang in there and good luck for tomorrow.

HMP and Pritamin, hope your progesterone bloods went well today.

Love to all x


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

Justwillow - I completely understand, I have to work with and help people who have a tribe of kids to different dads or have had kids taken off them and just have more, to say my patience is being tested to the limit is an understatement!! One customer brought me a bottle of wine today because I was so stressed yesterday it is currently on my desk staring at me I can hear it saying just get a straw and drink me.....

Still no sign of AF just light bleeding like I have had since transfer

Love and baby dust to all x


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi ladies I'm sure this has been asked but I'm on my phone and haven't got the time or patience to search through loads of pages lol 

I'm either 7dp5dt or 8dp5dt depending on whether or not you should count transfer day as day 1? Anyway I'm already going crazy symptom spotting... Is it too early to test? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Natalie - hcg starts entering blood at 11 days. You also count day 1 as the next day Not the day of the egg collection or transfer.
It can still be very early to test though 😊


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey everyone! Hope everyone is well!

Sorry for tmi but I've felt quite sticky today and just had diarrhoea :-(. Anyone else had this? I'm 11dp3dt x


----------



## catlady30 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi ladies, I'm 6dp5dt with two grade A hatching blasts on board (DE IVF).My otd is next Monday but I'm going to do a hpt on Saturday morning so I have the weekend in case it's negative.

I have been so positive since ET that the time has passed by quickly enough but time is starting to slow down and the reality is starting to hit that it could be a bfn despite perfect embies. I was pregnant earlier this year from a fresh cycle with the same donor's eggs but I had a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks.

I've started to symptom spotting. Here we go: fluttering feeling in uterus, loose stools, feeling like I was getting the flu yesterday, vivid dream last night, pressure in localised places in uterus on and off since day after FET, pulling feeling at top of uterus today. This is how I remember my last cycle when I was pregnant but I know it's been said that no two pregnancies are the same. (.)(.) aren't sore, not any more tired than usual, no headaches, no nausea.

Just three more sleeps.....

Sorry for the lack of personals. Feeling rather self-obsessed ! I really hope everyone is doing well and persevering. Xx


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi catlady - my test day is Monday too. I have serious symptoms - aches and pulling and twinges for the last few days! Something is going on and I hope it's good news!
We had good quality embryos too.
I was in at my clinic today and they were joking (in a nice way of course ) that you can have loads of symptoms and no symptoms but still get a BFP!
I'm not sure when to test yet - Thursday apparently my hcg can start to enter the blood stream so I might test Friday - they are so flipping expensive though I can I get addicted and want to do two per day! Morning and night ha ha!
Hope everyone is ok at whatever stage they are at - symptom spotting is driving me crazy!!!! 😊


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey ladies-

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm 3dp5dt with two blasts. I've been cramping since day after transfer and seems to be getting worse. Last night was a burning feeling on the right and tonight the left. I also keep getting random sharp pains in my crotch area. Petrified my period turns up cos I stimmed for 17 days and dr said it could happen. Can you girls tell me how you've been during the 2ww?

Wishing all the girls tesing soon loads of luck xxxxx


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi all.
I have had EC and waiting to find out what day my transfer will be 3day or 5 day.
I want to book a few days off work near test day but not sure when i should book time off. How many days did you ladies wait to test?
Good luck for thos still waiting to test x


----------



## Lolla82 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi nelly- I'm also 3dp5dt with two blastocysts, very similar symptoms to urs, constantly running to the loo scared I'm going to get my period too! Cramps and twinges and random pains- it's my first cycle so I don't know what to expect! I was swimming for 13 days, I'm not sure what the average is though! When's ur otd?


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Lolla it's the 30th. What about you? Can I ask what your cramps have been like? X


----------



## Lolla82 (Aug 5, 2016)

That's interesting! My otd is Saturday the 3rd September, but I think that's too long, my transfer was on Saturday 20 august...I'm confused about testing dates! Iv had pain around belly button, period like cramps in my back and lower right side, really feels like the beginning of my period but so far so good. How have urs been?


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

I think different clinics do different things. Another girl who had transfer on Saturday has same test day as you. 

Yeah mine just feel like af is on its way. Was in floods of tears today cos i just felt so hopeless. If af doesn't show up soon I know I will test early.

Xx


----------



## Lolla82 (Aug 5, 2016)

Just stay positive! I know exactly how u feel. I know it's much easier said than done but try and stay positive about it, I'm sure it can be normal to have all these aches and cramps, our bodies have been through a lot!

I like your clinics testing time, I think I will follow urs 😁

Big hugs.xx


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Haha yeah go for it. What clinic are you with? I hear the care clinics have a very long testing time.

X


----------



## Lolla82 (Aug 5, 2016)

Chelsea and Westminster ACU - london.

How about you?


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm at Nuffield in Glasgow. The nurses have been lovely but I feel like there's a communication problem there so not sure if I will use them again. I have 1 blast in the freezer now but still may go elsewhere if this doesn't work. Felt like I lost faith in them. 

Praying this 2ww goes quickly for us. As its torture. Thank god for peanut butter- that's what's getting my through. Shame I've gone up a dress size since starting IVF! I'm a PT who was told to give exercise a rest. It's all just been too much. Life has not been the same since this started. Praying it's been worth it.

Xx


----------



## Lolla82 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello, Iv deff "bloated" since starting IVF but feel like Iv deff put on weight since et, prob eating more and doing much less! Don't like peanut butter but at least it's helping someone 😜. My clinic had great nurses but I also feel there was a major communication issue and feel like that could have made a big difference. I have zero frozen but 2 blastocysts on board/ fingers crossed it all goes well! 

It will all be worth it- we just have to stay positive ☺☺☺ It is the longest 2 weeks but we are more than half way through week one!


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

So glad other people feel the same! 

Had 2 embryos transferred on Friday so I have a week until I can test. 

I've had cramps and bloating and sore boobs since but feel that this is too early to be anything encouraging, no implantation bleeding either. 

No info from clinic apart from don't drink, not helpful!!!


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah my clinic didn't give me any advice.

I've also been really hot the past couple of days. And was really hot this morning until about 12. I don't have sore boobs now and my bloating has gone down a lot! Wish it would come back!!!!

It's a seriously tough time. 

Xx


----------



## kmurph83 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Nelly and Lolla, I'm 5dp5dt transfer today so 1 day ahead of you two and I've been given a test date of 31st, which will be 12dp5dt, last time at the same clinic I was given otd of 11dp5dt. I've been naughty each time though and tested early. Last time it was very obvious BFN each time. I tested last night (4dp5dt) and was BFN, but.... tested this morning with fmu and there is a very, very, very faint (I had to squint and move the light around) line. Know it is really early days but didn't even get this last time xx


----------



## kmurph83 (Jan 24, 2016)

LouiseRW - just seen your post, we're the same day then, I had 2 blasts transferred too. I have been hot and had some af type twinges but no Sorr boobs or implantation bleeding. I did feel a really weird pinging sensation a couple of time on Sunday evening though, really low in my pelvis.


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Kmurph you sound like you're about as patient as me!  
That's very exciting though!!!! 
You say you've been hot? Has it been at night or all the time?  I've had loads of twinges and cramps too but I'm more thinking its af. I also had two blasts transferred. One 5aa hatching and one 4aa (not hatching). But I'm not optimistic at all. Dreading doing a test xx


----------



## Lolla82 (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh yay for all the similar symptoms! So today is 4dp5dt! We are getting closer! Yeah the only advice I got was no alcohol, no caffeine and don't over do it! Nothing else at all!

Kmurph- testing last night- tut tut- actually I wanted to test straight away but I know it's not accurate and if my husband wouldn't think I'm mental I'd start testing now. But yay for ur very nearly almost there line! 

Good luck with it all ladies!xx


----------



## kmurph83 (Jan 24, 2016)

No, not been hot all the time, more like hot flushes! X


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Ladies! So many new names within a day!! Hopefully, it will be a good month for us all! 

I'm 9dpt today and have so far managed to hold off testing. Although I think that may come to an end tomorrow as I very cheekily went out to buy a test today!! In terms of symptoms, my most obvious one is lower back ache and headache. Was very tired this afternoon but that seems to have passed (was probably laziness more than anything else!)

Kmurph, so excited abt your early line. Keep us posted abt how it progresses.

Take care ladies!


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow a lot of new people here - sorry don't have the patience to go through everyone's posts (too hot and bothered) but welcome and lots of baby dust to you all  

As for do and don't during 2ww I was given  A LOT of info:

- No sex at least for a week but better to hold out for whole two weeks
- No alcohol - but a glass is OK if you really need to
- No eating of cured meats or certain seafood
- Wash all food properly and make sure everything especially meat is cooked well. No rare steaks! Must be WELL DONE
- No swimming in the pool, sea is OK but not too much of that
- No baths
- No lifting heavy items 

What else...erm.. those are the main one's I think.

Chilton how did you get on today?

As for me I am sat waiting and waiting for the results. . sigh.


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey Senorita, my otd is tomorrow - really don't want to to it incase it's no :-(. How are you feeling? Anymore news your end? Xx


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Literally just got the news - BFN now as I thought. One more chemical pregnancy. Strangely I feel really numb. I thought I'd cry and go crazy. I am just sat here and feel nothing. Except no more progesterone to take and how awful my period will be now. 

I wish everyone else the best of luck in this cruel game.


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

So sorry to hear your news - hugs! It's so hard to move on - thinking of u xx


----------



## littlerosie (Apr 27, 2014)

So so sorry senorita, same for me. Talk about a kick in the face!


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sorry to see your news ladies. Makes me sad cos this journey is so tough. Xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear your news senorita and littlerosie, I know there's nothing we can say to make you feel better but we are here if you need an outlet for your emotions.

AFm - I'm 7dp2dt (I actually have to count it every time, I just can't remember) and have no symptoms whatsoever. I had headache a couple of days ago, a few twinges and some sharpish pain here and there but I probably have them every month when I don't register them as I don't symptom spot. The only strange thing I had was going to the toilet like 4 times last night and I only ever go once but nothing during the day. One would think if the more frequent loo visits are down to pregnancy then it would carry on during the day too. 
I know it's way too early to have any symptoms, some people don't get any well into their pregnancies but I can't help but think it didn't work. I always thought that I would feel it, I would know if I was.. Although I also always thought that I'd get pregnant straight away whenever I decide to. Well that didn't happen, did it??


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your bfn's ladies - wishing you lots of luck in your chosen path. X
Pritamin - some twinges are good! So let's keep our chins up until we know otherwise!
My digging pain has gone and now I feel achey! I've had digging on both sides though so it makes you wonder if it is your ovaries calming down! (Or two implanting) - see we really don't know do we which is the rubbish thing about this process! I am now 7dp3dt - is tomorrow or Friday too early to test do you ladies reckon? 😁 Just when I had my daughter it showed 4-5 days before the otd!


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

You're right HMP, the strange thing is that the twinges and sharpish pains are on the sides, not really in the centre which is where i thought you would feel them.
I think you should wait until Friday in case they are late implanters


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

I was just thinking Friday! So Friday it shall be!


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm testing in the morning and really don't want to know if it's a negative again :-( -arghhhh!

How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## doublec16 (Apr 10, 2016)

For those that are saying that the tests are too expensive, I found them at 2 for a pound at the local pound store. They are not as sensitive as the most sensitive tests, but they'll give you an answer if your level is above 100 (or maybe it's 50 - it doesn't actually say on the box). If you're not in the UK, I'm sure you can find something similar in your part of the world. You can also find large numbers of tests online for pretty cheap. For those that want to test several times, those would seem to be inexpensive alternatives.

AFM I still keep thinking it's really weird to be happy about a headache, bloating, pain, queasiness, sore boobs, etc. Starting last night I had a pulling/scratching feeling and today I also have some bleeding which seems to be tailing off. It is way too early for AF so I'm hoping it's due to implantation. In the past, when I experienced what I thought must be implantation it felt as if there was a little mouse scratching around in there. So far, it isn't that intense, but it's still early yet. I had all of the above symptoms last time as well (except implantation spotting) but was told they were all due to the progesterone, with the exception of the scratching feeling. This time I'm on a natural cycle so nothing can be attributed to extra progesterone. 

I am afraid to test even on my OTD which is next Monday because it might come out BFN again. I am tempted to simply wait it out under the blissful assumption that everything's fine and that all these symptoms that I am "enjoying" so much are not all in my mind. Does anyone else feel this way or are you all counting the days till you can test? 

Has anyone here heard of a "cryptic pregnancy", which is characterised by a lower than usual HCG level and can sometimes result in an undetected pregnancy? My doctor has never heard of it so it might not be a real thing.


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi doublec, I'm so not wanting to test tomorrow :-(. Like you, I don't want my bubble of possibility bursting and the reality, that this is our final shot, gone knowing I won't ever have more children! It's such an emotional time for us all, hopefully, we'll get our dreams come true xx


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

kmurph83 I'll cross my fingers for you too next Wednesday then!
And for everyone else in general. 

Nobody tells you how awful this is do they?! X


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi ladies! I caved and took my test this morning at 10dpt. There is a second line albeit not as dark as what i always assumed it would be! After 4 years, this is the first time i have ever seen 2 lines on a preg test! Still cant bring myself to write the words BFP though and feel anxious now for it to continue getting darker! There is no winning is there in this game?? 

Love to all x


----------



## doublec16 (Apr 10, 2016)

ladybug: Congrats on your BFP. Since you tested early there was no guarantee it would even be detected at all so any kind of indication is a good sign. Hoping that second line keeps getting darker! Concentrate on taking care of yourself and best of luck to you!


----------



## kmurph83 (Jan 24, 2016)

Congratulations on your BFP Ladybug!! I tested again this morning and although still very faint I didn't have to squint quite as much to see it today (6dp5dt) I'm using asdas own brand, £1 each, says sensitive from 25iu xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Omg, omg it's a strong positive. Is this really real Xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes, YES, YESSS Chilton!! Very happy for you 
Ladybug - congrats on your second line, hope it gets stronger and stronger  xxx


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Yay ladybug and chilton!
Well I caved in this morning and used my last first response from my last round and shebang! A faint positive! It just needs to get darker now - that's my next worry - but the good news is it's going in the right direction! My otd isn't until Monday either so I am very early to even dare!
I'm only 8dp3dt! Eeeek!
Some good positivity in here ladies! Let's keep that ball rolling x


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Yay Chilton!!! Excellent news!!

Thanks ladies. Think I'll try and hold off testing till Sunday now (day before OTD). I'm going to use a ClearBlue thingy I think cos if I can see the words pregnant, it might convince me this may have actually worked!!

HMP, we must have posted at the same time. Congrats on your faint line too!! Must be great for a 8dpt!!


----------



## kmurph83 (Jan 24, 2016)

Woohoo! Congratulations Chilton, Ladybug and HMP!! Xx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats HMP on your faint line. You really are a serial tester 
Funnily I don't feel the urge to test but it might change as otd drags closer (Tuesday).


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Congratulations everyone too! HMP our 6 cells were amazing he he! So happy for us all!!!! Eeeekk! 

I'm still cautious though as early days xxx


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

It's all one big worry, but at least it's going in the right direction!
Ha ha pritamin! It's hard not to want to test twice per day u know! Going to buy some more tests today though. And interesting that one of you posted about the asda tests! I might check them out! I'm just crossing everything that our lines get darker and all is well x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

What test did you use this time HMP? First response?


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes first response - with My daughter first response and a clear blue but first response was showing sooner than clear blue x


----------



## kmurph83 (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes, I said about the asda ones, think they're called asda midstream!! Only £1 each, detect from 25iu, I got my first very, very faint line 5dp5dt and a slightly less faint line today (6dp5dt) so seems like they are pretty accurate. Xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Just called the clinic, it's all feeling more real now!! Got my first scan (6 weeks) on Thursday 8th Sept @1.30 . Got to carry on with all meds until my scan and possibly 12 weeks xxx


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations Chilton, Ladybug and HMP to your BFP!


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you Mountain78. 

Huge congratulations to Ladybug and HMP too xxx


----------



## doublec16 (Apr 10, 2016)

Congratulations kmurph, Chilton, and HMP!


----------



## Lolla82 (Aug 5, 2016)

That's amazing news! So happy for you all, the best start to the day! Congratulations ladies...I'm literally smiling from ear to ear!

xx


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Lolls can I ask how you're feeling? I've had cramping again today. Seems quite bad and I'm freaking out. Have you had any other symptoms? X


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Wow Chilton! I can imagine it will feel real once they give you a scan date! Did you get betas done or does your clinic happy with HPTs? 

Thanks for the wishes ladies, still very early days. 

Fingers crossed we continue to see more BFPs in the next few days!


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

It does! Just been shopping and walked past Mothercare thinking, do I dare to think that far ahead? My clinic never do bloods they just accept hpt. Think I'm going to buy extra and test every couple of days lol.

All the best to everyone else with hpt's coming up ;-) xxxx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

loving all the BFPs today! Congrats ladies! xxx


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

So if i am _supposed_ to test next weds when can I test do you think?

Congrats positive guys nice to see good news! X


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Chilton! Your comment re mothercare! You will be spending lots of time in there don't you worry! Our house is so full of stuff from my daughter we are having to move to somewhere bigger! Items are soooo bulky!
Re testing Louise - I've tested 5 days early which is the very earliest u can - on the timeline is says hcg enters the blood today which is the first day so I am very lucky to get a second line. I'd say 3-4 days until test day on average but remember you can have a late implanter! 😀


----------



## kmurph83 (Jan 24, 2016)

Up to you LouiseRW, I was supposed to wait until next Wednesday too but I'm very impatient! I started testing 4dp5dt and got my first very faint line 5dp5dt with a slightly less faint one today (6days). I tested this early last time as well as I felt I'd be better prepared for a BFN (which I got) rather than waiting til otd. If you do decide to test early though please remember many don't get their BFP til later xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks HMP, hope so! You moving soon or are you planning to? I keep getting occasional  sharp twinges in my right hand side, starting to worry something is wrong and it could be ectopic or something :-(. Anyone else had sharp twinges one side? Xxx


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Moving in a few weeks time! I like to keep myself busy and stressed moving house as well as doing my ivf! Lol!!
Don't worry about the sharp twinges - I had really sharp twinges which I now presume was implantation and I was saying yesterday actually that when I was pregnant with my daughter I was worried the sharp pains were something serious like ectopic too! And now have it again (on The side) so I presume that's the feeling! I have had it on both sides this time which is a little strange and  makes me wonder if both have implanted! Eeeek!!!!!!!
If you had an ectopic pregnancy you wouldn't know until a very early scan anyway and it's only as the pregnancy progresses you would be in serious pain apparently and you would need to get sorted. The Fallopian tube can expand a little apparently. (I did loads of googling last time).
So, Don't worry!
I just did another test! The line is still there! Phew! Only two a day mind! Have to wait until tomorrow morning now for my next one! Spent over £30 on first response tests!
Hope everyone else is ok X


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Chilton, I have sharp twinges as well. A little bit like when the air gets stuck while running but it's much lower down.
I don't think one could have eptopic when doing IVF as embryo is placed in the uterus and eptopic occurs when sperm and the egg meet in the Fallopian tube when the egg is travelling down from the ovaries to the uterus and starts to implant there instead of the uterus. I might be wrong but I'm pretty sure that's the case. 
I've had some twinges today, those sharpish ones on both sides really so who knows. I won't test until day before otd though. Hope everyone is having a relaxing evening xxx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks ladies, I feel a bit better! It's been nearly 9 years since I was last pregnant so I can't remember much! Still on cloud 9! I've brought more tests to do every couple of days until my scan lol. Make sure that everything is still okay ;-) xxx


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

So this happened...

I've been out shopping all day with my mum, Grace, my brothers girlfriend and my cousin. On the way while I was driving I got some strongish stomach cramps for about 5 mins then mild period pain type cramping on and off accompanied by nausea and a slight headache which came and went, on the way home I had a pain in my side, a pulling pain so once my husband got home I told him we were going to test.

The three of us and the dog piled into the bathroom and I dipped the test in the urine I'd caught, we sat there waiting and nothing appeared after 1 minute , my husband looked pretty gutted and said oh well it's not worked, but when I read the instructions it said it takes 3 minutes. Then slowly the faintest line started to appear until there was definitely a line there. It's only faint but definitely a line!  If I asked someone if there was a line there the answer would be yes. 

OMG I think I'm PREGNANT!!!!!!!! 

My OTD is 29.08.16

We both cried and hugged each other while Grace was standing with one foot in her potty and the dog was jumping up to join in the hug as he knew something was going on. I've been out and bought a clear blue digital test which we will take again in the morning which should give us a definite response!  

I'll post again tomorrow when I've done the test X


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Amazing news Natalie, very happy for you!!!! Xxx


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Lovely news Natalie! Congratulations xxx


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow Natalie - lovely little story! What a positive day!
Those tests are such a tease making you wait 3 mins - my heart skips all the time waiting for that second line to slowly appear X


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

That's a lovely story! I'm so happy for you, hoping you get another positive in the morning  xxx


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey girls-

So this morning (6dp5dt), I was naughty and tested. I got a BFP! Very cautious as I know I shouldn't actually be testing until Tuesday but my husband goes away and tomorrow and I wanted him to be there. I have to say I'm very shocked. 

Xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations Nelly86 to your BFP! x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Congratulations Nelly, great news!! We're seem to be on such a lucky run, keep it up girls!! 
P.S. Is there anyway magpies can be expelled from the country? They're driving me mad and I'm not particularly superstitious but as soon as I see one (and there are quite a few around in our garden) I frantically start searching for at least another one and get pretty down if I don't see one. I know it's silly but I just can't help it!!!


----------



## AlexJane (Jul 27, 2016)

Morning Ladies, 

Hope everyone is well. It's been great to read that so many of you are getting BFPs. It really gives me hope that I'll get one too. 

Natalie, loved your story about even the dog joining in. I'm sure you'll get the same result when you test again today. That's great news.

Nelly, so pleased you go the result you wanted when testing early.

Chilton, Ladybug, HMP, so happy for all of you. I'm really pleased for you.

How is everyone coping who is still waiting to test? 

AFM, I'm still getting cramping though it doesn't seem to be as often as it was at the start of the week. Fingers crossed that means my little embryo has found a good spot to bed in  AF is due to today (if I based on my original cycle) so will see what happens.
I'm 9dp2dt and I'm supposed to wait till Tuesday for my OTD but i'm desperate to test early like some of you have but I notice that most of you have been 5dt so I realise that I have to wait longer.
Has anyone tested early on a 2dt and how early?

Hope you are all doing well and hope everyone gets the results they want today

Happy Friday 
xxx


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Pritamin that magpie thing made me laugh. My husband had been going nuts at me for the past month. I'm obsessed. And there was one loner that used to hover outside the fertility clinic. I think I threatened to shoot him. Xx

Alexjane I read that first reaponce was the best to test with xx


----------



## AlexJane (Jul 27, 2016)

Pritamin, I was told as a kid that if you do see a single magpie if you salute it and say good morning Mr Magpie it takes away the bad luck so I've been going round saluting magpie's my whole life!!!! (I'm not superstious either but it's become a habit now lol)

Maybe try that if you find a lone one


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you girls on the tips about magpies  and I'm glad to see I'm not the only one 
Nelly - I hope you threatened to shoot the magpie and not your husband 

AlexJane - I'm 9dp2dt too and my otd is on Tuesday. According to what HMP said HCG should start entering the blood stream today but I won't test until Monday morning. My husband's away and wouldn't want to do it without him. 
I've had a few cramps and sharp twinges around my ovaries yesterday, have no idea if they mean anything good so I'll try not to think about them too much (and failing miserably at that  )


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats nelly! Another one!! Yippee!!!!
Alexjane - I tested 8dp3dt and I had a line if that is any use?
Oooh pritamin those stupid magpies! I'm not superstitious either but you know what I was saying to my husband about my cycles the other day - basically the cycle that worked for my daughter everyday I went to the clinic i noticed it didn't rain! Then the cycle that didn't work after that it rained quite a bit, this time there was also
No rain until after egg transfer! It maybe hasn't rained since then either but my key days where there has to be no rain is stims up to egg transfer!!!! Funny hey?
Take it easy though with all that bird watching! I know how you feel with the anticipation but keep going - not long now!!!!


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Ooh that's a good one HMP no rain for me today either, and we had ET on the same day and never actually had to carry an umbrella to the clinic and the weather was gorgeous. Thanks for that


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Just did an early response test, I know Wednesday is a few days away but preparing myself for the worst - very clear negative so I don't hold out much hope now 😞


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Louise - it could well be way early to test, don't lose hope yet. Where are you at in your cycle? When did you have et and how many days the embrio was when they put it back?
Just because HCG shows in some people's blood stream very early on it doesn't mean it will for everybody. Xxxxx


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi there I had the transfer last Friday after egg retrieval last Wednesday, 2 embryos... 
This is my first time trying with IVF but had 2 failed IUIs X


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Morning ladies! 

Congratulations Nelly   !

Hugs Louise, I'm sure it could change of your otd isn't until Wednesday! I've known a few ladies who got bfp's on test day and not before, try not to stress (I know it's easier said than done - hugs). 

I am very superstitious too so have been worrying about magpies, I even painted my nails orange (fertility colour) and I don't want to change them incase lol! What are we like!! 

I did another test to double check this morning, I was shaking doing it lol, but there was a very clear 2nd line  . Just praying nothing goes wrong and little one or ones carry on growing ;-) xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

It's definitely way too early then Louise, you're only 7dp2dt. If you really want to test earlier then I'd say wait until Sunday morning and it might be too early even then.

Haha Chilton, I bought orange pants and wore them to ec and et plus few other times 
I can't wash them as often as I need them


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Ok thank you xx 
Still lovely to see all the good news going around! 😊


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Louise - you need at least another 2 days minimum before any test will show anything 
I had no idea orange was the 'colour' but I've been wearing an orange nail varnish on my toes all throughout! 😊


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh really? Ok then I'll wait! Thanks so much I'm so new to this no clue at all!! 

Was wondering what everyone's thoughts are on what not to eat / drink does anyone give up caffeine during the 2ww for example? 

I was told not to drink alcohol, do you all subscribe to this too? (I'm not drinking at present just wondered if anyone knows the science behind this as a glass of wine really de stresses me on a Friday night but I can abstain I promise!!) xx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

I gave up caffeine when we first embarked on the IVF journey last October.
Caffeine and alcohol is a no in general but I'm of the opinion that if a glass of wine distresses you then it's better to have a small glass than add the extra stress of not being able to have one.
I'm not drinking during the 2ww and only had one glass between ec and et (to relax my uterus  ) but I always thought that I would have the occasional one glass when pregnant.
I have a bottle of champagne in the fridge since January waiting to be popped open upon a positive pregnancy test. thank god champagne doesn't go off that quickly


----------



## Lolla82 (Aug 5, 2016)

Omg congrats nelly, so so happy for you! Hopefully it's ur heart at ease as I know u were quite sure it hasn't worked.

Prita- try Alex's suggestion, salute it and wish it a good day (actually sounds fun), surprised the men in white coats haven't been yet!

Alex- I'm wondering the same, I'm 6dp5dt- same as nelly, I'm so desperate to test, although Iv just been for a week and sorted out my morning cyclogest, do u think I could test in a couple of hours? Or does it have to be morning pee?

Louise- it could very well change if not closer to ur otd then on ur otd, it's still quite early!

Ask does anyone know if it's still possible at 6dp5dt that u still have hcg from trigger shot?

What a great couple of mornings, so much positivity! Yay! Keep spreading the baby dust.

Have a beautiful day ladies!


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Lolla I called my clinic and they said trigger should be gone by now. She told me to test again on Monday and if it's all still good they will book me in to see them again. When I told her I tested early she said "oh you're only 4 days off test day" so she didn't seem concerned. Xx


----------



## Andi38 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi there, is anyone currently on their 2 week wait? I'm one week in and it's proving to be a bit of a killer!
I felt dizzy this morning which is probably because I was late having breakfast, but I managed to convince myself that it's a pregnancy sign - even though I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I had one grade 2 embryo transferred at day 3, so my chances are tiny.

Hope others in this situation are faring better than me? Good luck!


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi ladies!

Andi, welcome! All of us here are on our 2ww so you are in the right place. Dont worry about your Grade 2 embryo. Sometimes even the ones that dont look as good turn out to be BFPs!

Nelly, congrats!! Sounds like a definite BFP there! 

Lolla, i would definitely wait for first morning wee to make sure you get the highest concentration of HCG.

Pritamin, love the magpie stories!! You are doing well with holding off testing. Your symptoms sound very promising though!

HMP, must be amazing to see your lines getting darker! I did not know about orange being fertility colour - i best get out there and do some pants shopping!!

Louise, keep the faith and test again in a few days. Hopefully you will see that BFP then.

Afm, did not test again today as didnt have a test. Have gone out and bought one so all ready for tomorrow morning!! Keeping everything crossed line is darker!! Sorry if I missed anyone out - so hard to see on tiny phone screen!! X


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

As I understand it the trigger takes about 10 days to go.
Re alcohol and caffeine my clinic told me to stop both, I dont drink anymore really anyway.
And I've had a sensible diet - with the odd treat of course! We were also told a high protein diet and loads of milk!
I've done two more tests today and the line has definitely got darker! So that's four now! I have three left until test day on Monday - how will I cope not being able to do two both days! Ha ha!
Andi - keep positive - u just never know! 😊


----------



## Lovebaby05 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello lovely ladies here. I am in this killing two week wait. I due to test on 3 rd Sep, I had one 5aa embroy transfer on 20th August, I am not having any symtoms . I am drving myself crazy and very depressed . I already tested today at 6 day past which was BFN. Please help xx


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Lovebaby 6 days is really early to test so don't lose hope. I've seen so many people get bfp's later on. I feel your pain though. The past week I was so sad all the time. Just cried the whole time. It's such q horrible time. Xx


----------



## Lovebaby05 (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks Nelly, it difficult to be positive, are you having any symtoms? I am gonna test again on Monday . It's very cruel wait, this is my second IVF . First did not work.

Huge Congratulations to all ladies with BFP,I am so glad I reading all the encouraging stories, I hope I will get BFP too.😊


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Lovebaby I have had af cramps for the past week. A few dizzy spells and have been feeling very sick today. I only got my positive today at 6dp5dt. Still doubting it too cos it's so early to test. They say everyone is different with symptoms though xx


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi ladies. Apologies for a very "me" post. Took another test this morning and line is still there but not getting any darker from 2 days ago. So having a moment of panic now. I stupidly decided to buy a cheap brand of test that I cant seem to find any info online about. The box it comes in shows a pic of a positive test with the test line lighter than the control(which is what mine looks like). Is that what all preg tests look like?? Or do they all get darker the higher your hcg is? Now im tempted to go out and buy a test that shows you in words if you are pregnant or not! But part of me thinks I should just wait till betas on Monday cos the earliest I could do the other test is tomorrow morning anyway. 
Aargh. Sorry I am starting to waffle on like a crazy person now..There cant be a second line if I am definitely not pregnant right? If hcg is slow rising, hence lines not getting darker quick enough, can I even do anything now?


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey lady

Don't apologise. We are all stressing. I got my bfp yesterday on a first reaponce. The line was quite good. Obviously being so early I am still worried so I went out and bought two other brands. So this morning at 4am I did three different ones. clear blue came up 1-2 weeks pregnant, first reaponce line was darker than yesterday's but the really cheap one I bought (freedom) only has the faintest line ever. Could barely see it. I say hold your wee in tonight for about 4 hours and try again. Or wait til tomorrow.

Xx


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for your msg Nelly. Decided to go out and get a Clearblue Digital which i will do tomorrow morning. Feeling stressed with the not knowing for certain. Congrats with all your tests, nice to be reassured in this crazy journey!


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

On first response the line is always going to be lighter! It's never going to be as dark as the other line. 😀


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Really, HMP?? Maybe my test is the same? Although the test line shd get darker right?


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey ladies, ladybug try not to worry, all brands are different and the lines don't always get darker,everyone is different! I read loads about it too! 

I'm getting excited and nervous! I've developed thrush (mildly) the last couple of days and as advised by the clinic's nurse, I'm using caneston. I googled if it's safe. Nearly all said yes, but as always, there is always one or two who had a bad experience:-/. What should I do? 

Xxx


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes I guess the line should get darker - mine had from two days ago but today it is the same so don't worry - with my daughter the line didn't really get darker at all.
And - re canesten - if you can go without I would - only use when bad! Don't they say some yoghurts are good for cooling the area down? Perhaps google that? X


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Does anyone have a difinitve answer to when is ok to start testing after a 2 day transfer? Due to test weds but obviously don't want to wait that long! 😩
Done 2 negatives already 
Wonder what the chances are if nothing has shown up already? 
Feel awful but I think that the meds don't agree with me!! 😞


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.bubblesandbumps.com/what-happens-after-embryo-transfer-day-3-day-5-transfer-calendar/
Have a look at this - if you had a 2 day transfer the earliest you could test would be 9 days after. X but remember that still could be too early!

/links


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm all panicky today coz I've done another test and the line is lighter than yesterday but I have been reading up that it depends on how much hcg has built up in you since you last went to the toilet - well mine was only an hour after I went to the toilet (silly me- but I'm drinking so much I constantly need the toilet) and the line is still there but fainter! So hopefully I have reassured myself that all is ok ! I will have to wait for Monday for my official hcg test! This is all so stressful!!!! arrrrggggghhh - 2 more days to go!


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hope everyone is okay. Clinic have told me cream for thrush is safe and it's best to treat it so it doesn't get worse. Still anxious about using it! I haven't done anymore tests but I've got one more so I'll do it Monday I think lol. HMP - don't worry sounds like your wee isn't strong enough because how much yore erring, try not to worry xx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

After reading test posts, I caved in and did my last one - still positive - phew! I was shaking doing it still lol.

Hope everyone else is okay! Xxx


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks HMP, as my transfer was Wednesday and they were only 2 days I guess I wouldn't see a positive yet... I was reaching for the wine! 😮
Exam results got nothing on this do they!!


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi ladies! CB digital this morning showed 2-3 weeks so hopefully all on track. Betas tomorrow morning - looking forward to it but nervous in case it shows it could be twins range!!

Chilton, sorry to hear about thrush..dont know exactly abt safety of Canestan but think ive heard of preggers friends using it. If clinic said its ok, shd be fine.

HMP, its so easy to get stressed about these pee sticks isnt it?!!! Tuesday is not too long away now for you. Keep us posted on how todays tests go.

Louise, hope that link helps but that is probably the norm and not every embryo will do that. Ive read of quite a few late implanter stories. Fingers crossed my dear.

Nelly, lovebaby, pritamin - hope you are all well and staying strong. Not long till the end of the dreaded 2ww!

X


----------



## Lovebaby05 (Aug 25, 2016)

Huge Congratulations ladybug xx. Looking forward for your beta results ,how many did you transfer?


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Ladybug that's amazing! 2-3 weeks too! Must be lovely to see. Can I ask how many days past transfer you are?

Xx


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks ladies. Transferred 2 Lovebaby. And I am 13dpo today, Nelly. 
Will post once I know beta results tomorrow.


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Can I ask if your clinic is doing your beta or if you are going elsewhere? I'm at a private clinic in Glasgow but I don't think they do I beta test. I would like to have it done though. X


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm testing negative (test date Wednesday) but I am having weird symptoms! Anyone else wanting to eat sweet things due to the progesterone?? 

It's so odd! Would be good to know what symptoms people are having as I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant so it must be the medication! I have cramps too


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Louise - how many days are you past transfer again? Did we not think u were too early to test?
I'm hot, tired, I have achey uterus - while implantation happened I had relatively painful twinges but please remember everyone is different! I know I am very in tune with my body. I'm hoping my hcg is good tomorrow!!!
I've had achey legs too.
Xx 

Are you only 4 days past a 2 day transfer? Just trying to work out where you are again x
In which case the earliest you would show on a test is  9 days past a 2 day transfer and that could still be early X 
The good news is you know the hcg / trigger shot is out of your system X


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes - too early possibly, transfer was a week ago Friday so 9 days is that? 

But it wouldn't be pregnancy symptoms so it must be the medication I guess? I think it's messing with my bowels I have shooting pains! Oh and if my cat would stop stepping on me right where it hurts I'd really appreciate it!  

Not sure that progesterone likes me very much!


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes so you are 9dp2dt =11 days which is still very early so don't give up just yet. I had a v faint line 8dp3dt =11days and some implant later than others so just keep going for now. X


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Gah guess so, it seems like everyone has side effects anyway so I guess it's not a very nice drug!!


----------



## Lovebaby05 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi Louise, I am in same boat as you, I am testing negative , my transfer were was on 20th August, it was one blastocyst. Do you think I can still have BFP, I am really worried, my Beta is on Thursday, but urine test they say on Saturday, I am analysing every single twinge in my body , what is your symptoms Apart from tummy pain? Thanks


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Another round of freaking out!! Beta today at 14dpt 1461!! Ive been told high probability of twins and im panicking!!! Clinic isnt doing repeat betas cos levels are pretty high. Scan next week Friday 9th Sept. DH is on a flight and I cant even call him!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Oh wow ladybug!!!! Fantastic and scary all at the same time! Make sure DH is sitting down when you tell him!


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

So after getting my bfp's the other day, I tested today twice and they're both negative. I'm guessing I'm not pregnant anymore. Pretty devastated to be honest.

Does anyone know how soon bleeding will begin and if it hurts a lot?


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Did an hpt this morning (in fact 3 different brands) and all came back negative. Otd tomorrow, I feel empty.
I guess I'll stop my medication, there's no point. Good luck to all the other ladies. Xx


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh dear, I'm sorry to hear Pritamin and Natalie. And I'm sorry for my self absorbed post earlier! 

Natalie, as far as I understand bleeding usually starts 4-5 days from stopping meds. When's your OTD? Could it still be too early and earlier positive was trigger?

Pritamin, will you still go get bloods done tomorrow?  Hope hubby is looking after you.

X


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes, I will still get the bloods done, maybe that will give them some info as to what happened.


----------



## Lovebaby05 (Aug 25, 2016)

I am so sorry about BFN Pritamin, I can feel your pain , I am getting BFN everyday, my blood test is on Thursday, Big hug xx


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi loveababy I'm new to this but from what I understand everybody is different and you shouldn't give up hope. Very best of luck to you I'll keep my fingers crossed for you X


----------



## Lovebaby05 (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks Loiuse , I am trying to stay positive, lack of symptoms is biggest worry, I will update you on Thursday , Thank you for your message x


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Love baby,  from my count, you are 9dpt which I think can still be early. So I wouldn't discount yourself yet. In terms of symptoms, I had twinges and cramps earlier in 2ww. After that, those symptoms went away which got me worried. But as Louise has rightly said, everyone is different. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Lifebegins, thanks for your wishes. Managed to tell DH but was slightly awkward convo as he was with his dad who doesnt know details of our treatment! Oh well, he seemed pleased rather than freaked out! I can't scroll back far enough on my phone to see when your OTD is. Hope its good news for you too. 

X


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm so sorry Natalie and Pritamin! I know first hand how a negative cycle feels - hugs! Don't give up! I'm proof that after a failed you can get a positive - keep going! Xxx

I have a water infection I think m :-(, back at docs tomorrow as energy doc (nurse) wasn't worried yesterday, but it's so sore and I've got dip sticks (as hubby is a nurse) and they show signs of uti :-(. eoemthibg else to worry about now!! Grrr. On a positive, I did a clear blue digital and says 2-3 weeks pregnant ;-). Hang in their little one ;-). 

Wow congrats ladybug!! I have twin girls and they are amazing! They weren't too much hard work - worth every second and they're so close (they're 8 now), don't panic ;-). I think I'm just having 1 as test says 2-3 weeks and that's what I am. I'm just ecstatic to be pregnant ;-) xxx


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

@Ladybug  my otd is today, I'm on a frozen cycle, so didn't have a trigger this time. I think I just need to accept that it's over for me again.  I wish ivf wasn't so evil. It's probably going to be next year now before we get to try again,  I just wish we didn't need ivf and I could try naturally every month I don't think it would be as devastating if that were the case but sadly there's no hope of a natural bfp


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm sorry Natalie, there are no words to make you feel better at this point. Big hugs to you and hope you find the strength to try again when the time is right for you. Look after yourself x


----------



## AlexJane (Jul 27, 2016)

otd for me today and it's a bfp!!!! I can't believe it I was convinced it hadn't worked.
Been up since 4 and couldn't wait any longer fortunately dh couldn't sleep either.

Think I'm a bit in shock!!!


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Congratulations AlexJane!! Yay, amazing news!!


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats AlexJane, amazing news! xxx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Congratulations Alexjane   Xx


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes Alex Jane - conrats x


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Natalie1402- I'm so sorry to hear that, I know how you feel right now. Don't give up hope!  

AlexJane- congratulations to your BFP


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

I am at the end of my 2WW. I get my blood test tomorrow.
I am so nervous to the point of wanting to cry. Ive totally convinced myself I am pregnant. I cant lie anymore. I cant say 'oh maybe I am, but maybe Im not'. I am evening dreaming that I am pregnant.

Im feeling particulary delicate today. I feel very sick and had a terrible night with night sweats and stomach ache. None of which are a conclusive symptom as I have Crohns and also I get this before my period too. This is my current head space and there is not much room for anything else.
I thought I was handling it all so well.

Ive not had a good cry yet. Maybe it is time.

I really hope everyone else is handling this ok or at least not winding yourself up. I wish I could be more supportive to everyone #


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Why are you not doing a home pregnancy test?
It should show up today 😊 
Good luck!


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

No way of knowing until you do a test! Try a hpt today. Good luck! x


----------



## Lolla82 (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm sooo happy for you Alex! Yaaay! Congrats to you and hubby.xx

Iv got 4 days til my otd! Not long now!


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey Ladies,
This may sound silly but because they told me not to take a test I think that I will jinx it by doing one.
Believe me, I took a long look at the tests in Asda yesterday.

Do you ever worry about actually finding out? Im so scared to know either way. Well, mostly the negative way, especially over the phone.
I have therapy booked in for tomorrow evening so hoping that will help too.


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

I say do a test! They told me to wait 3 weeks (3 WHOLE WEEKS!!) after transfer before peeing on a stick, and I gave in at 2 weeks and a day.
I was actually the opposite, I'd convinced myself I wasn't pregnant, and figured that at least if I tested and knew for sure, then I could enjoy some wine! Lo and behold, I was pregnant. 

Good luck!!


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Secrethair - i think the clinic probably said to wait for their blood test because that is a definitive answer. Whereas sometimes with a hpt the levels of hcg might not have built up sufficiently to show a bfp.
I always used to test early (11 or 12dpiui) because I found it easier to start to come to terms with things if it was a bfn.

Yes I think its entirely normal to find the 2ww a very scary rollercoaster time. But just remember 'you've got to be in it to win it'!
I've done three ICSI rounds and 8 IUI rounds in my time and honestly I've convinced myself I was pregnant when I wasnt and vice versa. Its so hard to know as so many symptoms can just be your AF coming.

xx


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Agreed.. Secrethair,  the lead up to the blood tests sounds like it's causing undue stress.  You taking a test will allow you to react to the result in the privacy of your own home.  I wish you nothing but   thoughts xx


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks ladies, I really needed those words of encouragement today.
I will pop to Asda, am I still better to wait till morning?


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Secrethair- Buy an early detection one (10mlu/ml) like the First response early response (pink test. Boots, Superdrug...) and don't go to the loo for at least 4 hours and don't drink in that time. Or do it tomorrow with your first urin in the morning.
I bought this test and the early detection from Clearblue (non digital) and I saw a faintest positive 4dp5dt and very clear at 6dp5dt.

Good luck xx


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Gabby /Lucy

I know exactly how you feel ... I'm 42 has two grade 3 blastocytes transferred on Tuesday 23rd August , clinic has told me to test on 5th sept ... These past few days have been horrible . I'm on 7th day post transfer ... No symptoms no spotting cramps nothing ... I scared to test as I think deep down I know it hasn't worked .., 

And as for cyclogest ..., well it's an added bonus of all this !!!!!! 

I really hope you're tests go well on the 2nd 

Jo


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone else testing tomorrow? It's my test day.... Apart from I did a negative one yesterday.... Oh and I've already had that awful 'I'm getting my period' feeling for 2 days... It's unmistakeable!! 

Unless there's a miracle I'm pretty sure it's a negative for me. One thing I'd like to ask from the more experienced among you is how long should I wait in between cycles of IVF? I seem to read lots of contradictory opinions! 

Thanks and fingers crossed for you secrethair and anyone else testing! X


----------



## Lovebaby05 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi Loiuse ,I  have OTD tomorrow. I am very nervous , Good luck to you xx


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Good luck good luck!!! 

Hope you have not had 'the feeling' 

Xx


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Good luck girls!!!


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Fingers crossed for you girls xxxx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Fingers crossed to you all for tomorrow's OTD's xx


----------



## Lovebaby05 (Aug 25, 2016)

Good morning girls, it's BFN for me, I knew that because I was not having any symptoms.my period has started slightly, I guess I should not go for OTD, results are not going to change, I want wish good luck who are waiting and all the pregnant ladies here xx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Lovebaby I'm sorry to hear about your bfn, I hope you can be kind to yourself. Take a step back, regroup and you'll come back stronger xxxx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear of your bfn lovebaby. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Negative for me too

When do they usually advise to try again do you have to wait a certain amount of time?


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear that too LouiseRW, sending hugs! It depends on your clinic and what treatment you had. They'll usually discuss it with you at follow up, but I didn't wait too long after our failed one last time. All the best for your future treatment xx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Louise... Big hugs xxxx


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear Louise and Love baby. Hope you are being looked after today. Hugs to both of you xx


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm at work where i have a boss that can't keep his trap shut so I haven't told him (previously a girl told him she was having IVF and he told EVERYONE) ☹


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Ladies

Congrats on all ur Bfp's and hugs for the bfn 's 

I'm 5dp5dt. Please could i ask you all if you have any twinges or af type pains and still have a bfp? I got those symptoms and lower back ache x


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

Laura, I had twinges, cramping and backache when I got my bfp ... Good luck  fingers crossed


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm still waiting for AF to turn up after stopping my medication on Monday.  I tested last Thursday and Friday and got  a bfp but when I tested on Monday otd it was negative.  If AF isn't here by Monday I'm going to test again, just to make sure. 

Has anyone had any experience of transferring NHS funding to a different hospital?  I'm really not happy with my current hospital, I have no confidence in them at all.


----------

